# Projekt: Leichtbau Alpencross Fully



## XtremeHunter (5. Oktober 2010)

So, die Zeit des stillen Mitlesens ist vorbei jetzt will ich auch mal was schreiben 

Bin schon seit längerer Zeit am überlegen und suchen mir ein leichtes Fully (wenn das überhaupt zusammenpasst ) für die geplante Alpenüberquerung nächstes Jahr zusammenzubasteln.

Ich warne euch gleich vor, dass das Projekt nicht von heute auf morgen beendet sein wird und ich mich wahrscheinlich mit den Bauteilen 5 mal umentscheide.

Wichtig ist mir bei dem Konzept, dass das ganze solide gebaut ist und die Alpenüberquerung auch heil überlebt. Aber wie schon angesprochen soll es dabei (in einem sinnvollen Rahmen) so leicht wie möglich ausfallen (Geplant sind Maximal 10,7Kg)!

Für einen Rahmen habe ich mich jetzt entschieden, es wird ein Rose Dr.Z. Der sollte in den nächsten Tagen hier eintreffen.
Bei vielen Bauteilen bin ich mir noch gar nicht sicher, was ich nehme...

Hier also der Anfang der Teile Liste: (Gewicht Werksangabe) (Gewicht gemessen)

Rahmen: Rose Dr. Z (2630g) (?)
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC 100mm (135g) (?)
Sattelstütze: Race Face Revolution 300mm (209g) (?)

Bald gehts hoffentlich weiter 

Empfehlung im Bereich Gabel(Magura Durin oder Fox F32, oder doch was ganz anderes?), Federbein und Kurbel sind gerne gesehen!

Bis dahin erstmal


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2010)

sorry, aber ich versteh die Rahmenwahl gar nicht. Ein 100 mm-Rahmen, der 200 g mehr wiegt als z.B. mein Liteville 301 XL mit 140 oder 160 mm (und ein Liteville ist ja wie man weiß auch nicht gerade ein echter Leichtbaurahmen...)? so richtig billig ist er auch nicht... - bin neugierig: erklär mal, wie die Entscheidung zustande kam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derChef (5. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich versteh die Rahmenwahl gar nicht. Ein 100 mm-Rahmen, der 200 g mehr wiegt als z.B. mein Liteville 301 XL mit 140 oder 160 mm (und ein Liteville ist ja wie man weiß auch nicht gerade ein echter Leichtbaurahmen...)? so richtig billig ist er auch nicht... - bin neugierig: erklär mal, wie die Entscheidung zustande kam!


genau das hab ich mir auch sofort gedacht, als das Posting gelesen habe. 
Wollte nicht rumnörgeln und hab mir eine Antwort verkniffen. Schön das du es geschrieben hast


----------



## XtremeHunter (5. Oktober 2010)

Und mir war auch schon fast klar, das die Frage kommen wird 

Die Entscheidung zu dem Rahmen ist gefallen, als ich einen, in meinen Augen, sehr guten Preis für den Rahmen bekommen habe. Den Liteville hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, der ist aber nochmal eine andere Preisklasse, leider!
Außerdem habe ich bei Rose schon auf dem Z.8 Fertigrad gesessen und eine Runde damit gedreht. Die Geometrie hat mir von Anfang an sehr gut gefallen.

Ich hoffe, das macht die Wahl einigermassen verständlich.

Bin grade auf der Suche nach einer Guten Leichtbaukurbel für das BB30 Lager oder eine Lösung mit einem Adapter, gibts da irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Trailhunterer (5. Oktober 2010)

also ich würd mir das trotzdem nochmal überlegen.
ein vernünftiges alpen x fully sollte schon 120 mm federweg besitzen, oder soll die überquerung ohne gepäck und im race tempo vollzogen werden.
mehr federweg bringt einfach mehr fahrspass.


----------



## Supernova (5. Oktober 2010)

ne 300mm Sattelstütze am MTB?? bei welcher Körpergröße und Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## XtremeHunter (5. Oktober 2010)

Körpergröße 1.78, Rahmenhöhe 51cm...
Da sollten 300mm ja wohl reichen, oder


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2010)

hört sich prinzipiell nach zu langem rahmen an. ich bin aber auch mit kurzen beinen gestraft und habe zum beispiel in meinem alten extralite eine 280er stütze gefahren, weil die rahmenhöhe beim f1 in allen drei längen gleich ist.


----------



## Supernova (5. Oktober 2010)

würd auch sagen: wenn du nicht gerade kurze Beine/langen Oberkörper hast, klingt der Rahmen zu groß. Aber selbst bei hättest du ja mit dem Rahmen wenig Überstandshöhe.


----------



## uli49 (5. Oktober 2010)

Supernova schrieb:


> würd auch sagen: wenn du nicht gerade kurze Beine/langen Oberkörper hast, klingt der Rahmen zu groß. Aber selbst bei hättest du ja mit dem Rahmen wenig Überstandshöhe.



Zu groß? Unfassbar daneben wäre der richtige Ausdruck. Wenn er seine Klöten nicht mehr braucht...


----------



## XtremeHunter (5. Oktober 2010)

Habe 87cm Schritthöhe und saß schon auf dem L. Wie gesagt hab mich von der geometrie her eigentlich sehr wohl drauf gefühlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (5. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Habe 87cm Schritthöhe und saß schon auf dem L. Wie gesagt hab mich von der geometrie her eigentlich sehr wohl drauf gefühlt...



Habe ich auch. Und einen 12cm längeren Oberkörper. Trotzdem ist mir mein 48er Fully grenzwertig. Bin neulich mal ein 44er Probe gefahren. Passt!
Vom Gedühl her wie mein 48er HT, das wirklich passt wie angegossen.


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2010)

mit zu langem rahmen meinte ich eigentlich die oberrohrlänge. die sattelrohrlänge sagt ja nichtmal unbedingt über die überstandshöhe was aus. insofern ist es müßig, wenn jeder jetzt seine rahmenhöhe in den raum wirft.

kauf trotzdem lieber ne 350er stütze bzw. fahr wenn möglich dennoch auch mal ein "m" probe. sich auf einem rad wohlzufühlen heißt ja nicht, dass es in einer anderen größe nicht noch besser ist


----------



## XtremeHunter (5. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee, ich werds auf jeden Fall nochmal probieren! 

Die Oberrohrlänge liegt bei 62cm.

Ok danke erstmal für die Tips! Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Vorschläge in Richtung Kurbel?
Habe heute den Hinweis/Anregung bekommen, dass es ja eigentlich vorne auch zwei Ritzel tun würden+Bashguard. Würde ja zusätzlich nochmal Gewicht sparen und Prinzipiell von der Übersetzung her auch reichen....


----------



## uli49 (5. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich werds auf jeden Fall nochmal probieren!
> 
> Die Oberrohrlänge liegt bei 62cm.



Mit einer 62er Streckbank über die Alpen? Bei Deinem kurzen Oberkörper? Gruselig....


----------



## Supernova (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde sagen, das für den "typischen" MTB-Einsatz der Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner besser wäre. Je nach dem was du für einen Vorbau fährst, würde ich auch sagen er ist zu lang. Aber letzendlich muss jeder fahren wie es ihm am besten passt. Wenn du mit ner kleineren Rahmengröße nicht zurecht kommst, bringst nix. Aber aus der Erfahrung imRadladen weiß ich, das viele sich an ihre "falsche" Rahmenhöhe gewöhnt haben und die eigentlich passende dann Größe bei der ersten Probefahrt blöd finden.

Zur übersetzung:
Kommt drauf an was du treten kannst und willst. Ich fahr am Tourenfully 36/22 mit nem leichten Rockring (damit die Kette nicht nach außen abspringt).
Mit den typischen CC-Übersetzungen würd ich nicht den Berg hoch kommen. Michhat einfach das geschalte zwischen dem großen und dem mittleren genervt. Und das passt mit dem 36er ganz gut. Effektiv fehlen zur Übersetzung nur 44-11 bis 13. Passt im gelände bei mir ganz gut. Wenn du aber auf Asphaltabfahrten lange mittreten willst, könntes doof werden.


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Oktober 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Mit einer 62er Streckbank über die Alpen? Bei Deinem kurzen Oberkörper? Gruselig....



Mein Ht hat glaube 64cm (kann leider grade nicht nachmessen)



Supernova schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, das für den "typischen"  MTB-Einsatz der Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner besser wäre. Je nach dem was  du für einen Vorbau fährst, würde ich auch sagen er ist zu lang. Aber  letzendlich muss jeder fahren wie es ihm am besten passt. Wenn du mit  ner kleineren Rahmengröße nicht zurecht kommst, bringst nix. Aber aus  der Erfahrung imRadladen weiß ich, das viele sich an ihre "falsche"  Rahmenhöhe gewöhnt haben und die eigentlich passende dann Größe bei der  ersten Probefahrt blöd finden.
> 
> Zur übersetzung:
> Kommt drauf an was du treten kannst und willst. Ich fahr am Tourenfully  36/22 mit nem leichten Rockring (damit die Kette nicht nach außen  abspringt).
> Mit den typischen CC-Übersetzungen würd ich nicht den Berg hoch kommen.  Michhat einfach das geschalte zwischen dem großen und dem mittleren  genervt. Und das passt mit dem 36er ganz gut. Effektiv fehlen zur  Übersetzung nur 44-11 bis 13. Passt im gelände bei mir ganz gut. Wenn du  aber auf Asphaltabfahrten lange mittreten willst, könntes doof  werden.



Ich werde die Ratschläge nochmal zu Rate ziehen und heute nachmittag nochmal die Radlädem der Stadt abklappern um mich auf ein paar Fully's zu setzten! 

Ok, ich glaube da hilft der selbstversuch mit dem HT und ohne das 44er Ritzel am meisten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurnInHell (6. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> ...
> Hier also der Anfang der Teile Liste: (Gewicht Werksangabe) (Gewicht gemessen)
> 
> Rahmen: Rose Dr. Z (2630g) (?)
> ...



Nichts gegen dein Projekt, aber das sieht echt nicht nach Leichtbau aus. Der Rahmen ist mal locker ein Kilo schwerer als ein Spark (je nachdem was der wirklich wiegt und ob die Angabe mit oder ohne Dämpfer ist), der Vorbau jetzt nicht schwer aber auch nicht leichtbauwürdig (zB wiegt der Scott Vorbau, der an den billigeren Sparks verbaut ist 126g, und der ist halt ein 5 Teil), bei der Sattelstütze ist es ähnlich.
Wie gesagt, nix gegen das Projekt an sich, aber um als Aufbauthread im Leichtbauforum zu bestehen müsste dein 100/120mm Fully deutlich unter 10 Kilo wiegen, 9,9 nur wenn was besonderes dran ist, aber dir dein Liebligs Brooks Sattel das Gewicht wieder runtergezogen hat.
just my two cents


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja war vielleicht etwas mutig von mir, gleich im Leichtbaubereich zu posten. 
Ich werde das Bike erstmal aufbauen/den Thread verschieben lassen und wenn's dann ans Feintuning geht, komme ich zurück 

Es ist halt alles auch eine Kostenfrage, ein Scott Spark Rahmen kostet gebraucht mehr als ein DR.Z Rahmen neu


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2010)

warum nur,...


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Oktober 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum nur,...


?

Mag ja sein, dass ein Scott Spark Rahmen leichter, besser oder was weiss ich ist. Nur was bringt mir das, wenn der Rahmen ein paar Euro billiger ist, als ich für das gesamte Rad geplant habe? Alleine mit nem Rahmen werde ich leider nicht sehr weit kommen...


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mir das ganze so durchlese, dann ist das projekt an sich zum scheitern verurteilt. Denn es hat mit leichtbau so wenig zu tun wie mit einem anständigen alpencrosser. noch dazu wage ich die stimmigkeit der teile untereinander bzw. die auslegung auf den einsatzbereich anzuzweifeln. Im einzelnen wären da:

rahmen: 
- für die körpergröße / schrittlänge viel zu groß! 48er wäre hier das maximum, der 51er ist viel zu lang 
- 100mm sehe ich als etwas wenig an. Klar geht das auch aber wenn dann richtig und bei 120mm anfangen
- gewicht ist für den geringen federweg viel zu hoch, da wiegt meins mit 150mm grad mal 300g mehr - incl. dämpfer!
- rose an sich ist nicht meines, aber gut

Komponenten:
- eine 300mm stütze mit 209g (real dann wohl noch mehr) ist nicht grad doll
- der lenker geht in die selbe (falsche) richtung
- stabil & leicht wäre z.b. syntace P6 carbon & vector carbon
- wenn es bei 100mm am rahmen bleibt würd ich zu einer RS reba mit 20mm steckachse raten

Gewichtsziel:
- warum grade 10,7kg? Warum keine 10,5kg oder 11,0kg?
- für die gewichtsgrenze ist der rahmen schon von vorne rein mindestens ein halbes kilo zu schwer (und an sich ungeeignet)

Allgemein: 
rechne mal aus, was dir bei 10,7kg abzüglich rahmen (2,7kg), gabel (~ 1650g), antrieb + schaltung (~1900g) und anständigen, dem einsatzbereich angemessenen laufrädern (~1700-1800g) noch für den rest bleibtca. 2,7kg in denen bremse, reifen, schläuche, steuersatz, anbauteile, pedale, sattel etc. pp. enthalten sein sollen? Anständige reifen wiegen, im satz, schon mal ca. 1,4kg. Mit der bremse bist schnell bei 900g. Sattel gute 200g... das geht nicht!
Letztlich das ganze vermutlich noch für ein geringes budget, so dass du nicht grad die teile bekommst, die teilweise o.g. gewichtsberechnungen zu grunde liegen. Du wirst am ende entweder ein bike haben das viel schwerer ist als geplant oder das hinten und vorne nicht für das taugt, was du damit machen willst!


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das ganze so durchlese, dann ist das projekt an sich zum scheitern verurteilt. Denn es hat mit leichtbau so wenig zu tun wie mit einem anständigen alpencrosser. noch dazu wage ich die stimmigkeit der teile untereinander bzw. die auslegung auf den einsatzbereich anzuzweifeln. Im einzelnen wären da:
> 
> rahmen:
> - für die körpergröße / schrittlänge viel zu groß! 48er wäre hier das maximum, der 51er ist viel zu lang
> ...



Puhh ganz schön lange Text  Dann will ich mal 

Wie gesagt, zum Rahmen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich drauf saß und es mir so eigentlih gefallen hat. Zumal es bei der Schritthöhe bisher auch immer die Empfehlung war auf einen 20" Fully Rahmen zu gehen.

Ok, dass mit den 100m ist ein Argument. Meinst du jetzt rein auf den Alpencross oder allgemein. Ich meine nen Alpencross kann man auch mit nem Hardtail und 80mm Federweg schaffen, oder? 
Würden die 20mm extra denn bei mir (wiege nur 69Kg!) noch viel ausmachen?

Das der Rahmen nicht der leichteste ist, weiss ich auch 
Aber nochmal zum Federweg, was bringen mir 150mm Federweg bei nem Tourenfully? Das würde ich doch nie im Leben ausreizen. Die Frage ist halt auch, was man für den Preis leichteres bekommen hätte. Ich denke kaum etwas.

Bei Sattelstütze und Lenker, kann ich sicher nochmal was anderes nehmen, daran sollte das Projekt jetzt nicht scheitern 
Danke für den Tip mit der Reba, die werde ich mir mal genauer anschaun! Die Option mit den 120mm will ich mir aber auch noch offen halten.

10,7 Waren jetzt eine grobe angabe/Ziel. Allgemein möchte ich gerne unter 11Kg kommen. Rose hat das Bike mit realen 10,5 Kilo im Angebot, als Fertigrad.

Das Budget ist knapp, dass gebe ich zu! Aber bei Gabel/Dämpfer/Bremsen werde ich auf jeden Fall im gebrauchten Bereich kaufen, wo schonmal viel Sparpotential gegeben ist.
Antrieb und Laufräder sollten allerdings schon neu sein.

Vielleicht ist es jetzt etwas deutlicher, was ich vorhabe.


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2010)

so, und nun noch viel mehr text:



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, zum Rahmen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich drauf saß und es mir so eigentlih gefallen hat. Zumal es bei der Schritthöhe bisher auch immer die Empfehlung war auf einen 20" Fully Rahmen zu gehen.



das spricht nicht grad für die kompetenz der verkäufers. im grund ist es fast wurscht wie lang dein sattelrohr ist, solange du die sattelstütze weit genug raus machen kannst. entscheidender ist die oberrohrlänge. wenn dann jemand deiner größe, der dann auch noch so lange beine hat, auf einem 20" mit entsprechend langem oberrohr hockt, sitzt er wie auf einer streckbank.



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ok, dass mit den 100m ist ein Argument. Meinst du jetzt rein auf den Alpencross oder allgemein. Ich meine nen Alpencross kann man auch mit nem Hardtail und 80mm Federweg schaffen, oder?
> Würden die 20mm extra denn bei mir (wiege nur 69Kg!) noch viel ausmachen?


 ich meine das allgemein. ein fahrwerk mit 120 oder 140 mm federweg ist heut genau so leicht und effektiv im vortrieb wie ein für den vergleichbaren einsatzbereich gemachtes mit 100mm. 100mm ist IMHO einfach ein stand von vor ein paar jahren für diese klasse. zumal das rahmengewicht bei dem bißchen federweg halt garnet geht! und ja, man kann einen AX auch mit 80mm HT fahren. die frage ist halt, wo hab ich mehr spaß und reserven mit. und mit mehr federweg erkauft man sich heutzutage eben nicht die nachteile einer antrieblosen schiffschaukel wie früher. warum dann auf den federweg verzichten, wenns komfortabler wird? und was hat der federweg mit deinem körpergewicht zu tun? werden die hindernisse flacher, wenn man leichter ist?



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Das der Rahmen nicht der leichteste ist, weiss ich auch


 und trotzdem das gewichtszielt? mach dir halt mal die mühe und addier die gewichte der benötigten teile. realistischer teile, kein windiger leichbaukram für weightweenies. das letzte was einem auf 2500hm mit bevorstehender 5km trailabfahrt passieren sollte ist ein defekt weil man ein klapperteil verbaut hat



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Aber nochmal zum Federweg, was bringen mir 150mm Federweg bei nem Tourenfully? Das würde ich doch nie im Leben ausreizen. Die Frage ist halt auch, was man für den Preis leichteres bekommen hätte. Ich denke kaum etwas.


die frage ist, wie definierst du tour. und was fährst du beim AX. ich hab meine 150mm dabei gut ausgenutzt. man muss nur schnell genug fahren  es hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass du 150mm nehmen sollst, aber wenigstens 120mm machen sinn



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Bei Sattelstütze und Lenker, kann ich sicher nochmal was anderes nehmen, daran sollte das Projekt jetzt nicht scheitern
> Danke für den Tip mit der Reba, die werde ich mir mal genauer anschaun! Die Option mit den 120mm will ich mir aber auch noch offen halten.


 die reba geht von 80-120



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> 10,7 Waren jetzt eine grobe angabe/Ziel. Allgemein möchte ich gerne unter 11Kg kommen. Rose hat das Bike mit realen 10,5 Kilo im Angebot, als Fertigrad.


 du wirst die 11kg aber nicht packen! ich hab in o.s. rechnung eine XT gruppe und nicht grad schwere, dafür eben etwas teurere laufräder (28mm felge) zu grunde gelegt. wenn man nun deine budgetgrenze dagegen spiegelt... und hast du das 10,5kg bike bei rose gewogen? selbst? mit allem? im leben wiegt das teil von der stange bei dem rahmengewicht keine 10,5kg, solange man keinen richtigen leichtbau macht und entsprechende einschränkungen im einsatzbereich in kauf nimmt



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Das Budget ist knapp, dass gebe ich zu! Aber bei Gabel/Dämpfer/Bremsen werde ich auf jeden Fall im gebrauchten Bereich kaufen, wo schonmal viel Sparpotential gegeben ist.
> Antrieb und Laufräder sollten allerdings schon neu sein.


 grad bei laufrädern könntest du im gebrauchtmarkt was hochwertiges für günstig geld erstehen. schaltung ebenso. antrieb würd ich auch neu nehmen.



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es jetzt etwas deutlicher, was ich vorhabe.


ja, das:


----------



## dkc-live (6. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Körpergröße 1.78, Rahmenhöhe 51cm...
> Da sollten 300mm ja wohl reichen, oder



an den punkt habe ich aufgehört den thread weiter zu lesen.

viel spaß


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Oktober 2010)

hallo XtremeHunter (was jagst du denn?)

also ich bin jetzt kein so großer experte wie die meisten hier, aber meine erfahrung ist das es nicht nur 20 bzw. 40 bzw. 50 mm unterschied im federweg selbst sind.
dh die 100 mm bikes die ich gefahren bin hatten doch alle eine andere geo (damit meine ich jetzt hpsl sitzwinkel, lenkwinkel, höhe tretlager und radstand) als die 140 mm bikes!
darum denke ich nicht das es einfach nur ein paar cm mehr oder weniger federweg sind wie hier großteils oft gepostet wird. es verändert schon entscheidend das "wesen" vom bike.... 
*also eher gestreckt mit schwerpunkt sehr zentral oder eher vorne = mehr für bergauf, marathon usw
*oder eher komod mit zentraler sitzposition für doch entspanntere touren bergauf aber besseres handling bergab.

daher finde ich es gut wenn du deine eigene meinung, hoffentlich aufgrund erfahrungswerte zum thema federweg hast. nur weil die BIKE schreibt ein das ein bike mind. 140 mm fw braucht muß es nicht tatsächlich so sein. 

das dir das bike zu groß ist denke ich allerdings auch.

glück auf ....


----------



## fone (6. Oktober 2010)

körpergröße-oberrohr:
naja, früher war streckbank-biken ja nicht unüblich... also seid nicht so streng mit ihm. 

äh, zu groß ist es trotzdem. 20" kommt bei mir raus. 185m, 90cm schrittlänge. und da sind meine 610mm oberrohr auch schon nicht kurz.

mir gefällt die heute allgemein gepflegte entspanntere sitzposition.
und für einen alpencross auf jeden fall besser.

federweg um 120mm schadet nicht. 150mm müssten es für den einsatzzweck jetzt nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurnInHell (6. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Es ist halt alles auch eine Kostenfrage, ein Scott Spark Rahmen kostet gebraucht mehr als ein DR.Z Rahmen neu



Also das ist erstmal gelogen! Ich hab mal grad schnell gegoogled und der Dr.Z kostet 1349â¬ bei Rose. Ich habe erst vor zwei Monaten fÃ¼r meine Frau ein neues Spark aufgebaut. Basis war dafÃ¼r ein Spark 25 (Carbon Hauptrahmen, Alu Hinterbau) Komplettrad fÃ¼r 1333â¬ bei Zweirad Stadler. Unterm Strich ist ein Aufbau mit knapp unter 9,9 Kilo an der HÃ¤ngewaage herausgekommen der mich ca 1600â¬ gekostet hat. Ausser Rahmen, Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer und Umwerfer habe ich alle Teile des KomplettBikes im Bikemarkt bzw bei Ebay verkauft. Fast alle anderen Teile sind extra fÃ¼r den Aufbau neu angeschafft worden, das meiste Neuware. Dabei habe ich auf so etwas wie "stabilen Leichtbau" geachtet, fÃ¼r einen AX mÃ¼sste man IMHO nur die Reifen tauschen, die aktuell fÃ¼r Berliner VerhÃ¤ltnisse ausgelegt sind. 
Ein paar Teile hatte ich hier noch herumliegen (Shifter, Bremse, Pedale, Schaltwerk, Sattel). Wenn man das noch herausrechnet mÃ¼sste so ein Aufbau +/- 2000â¬ kosten (1333 + Teile(gute neu+gebraucht Mischung) - VerkÃ¤ufe der Teile des Komplettbikes). 

Als Anregung hier mal meine Teileliste:


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> so, und nun noch viel mehr text:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, wie gesagt, ich fand die größe eigentlich recht angenehm. Saß vorhin auch nochmal auf zwei Fully's mit ähnlicher Rähmenhöhe (52cm und 50cm) und kam eigentlich gefühlt sehr gut damit zurecht!
Die Oberrohrlänge habe ich leider nicht gemessen 

Also ich habe mal eine grobe Liste in Excel gemacht und bin auf knapp unter 11Kg gekommen, mit einer Austattung die locker im Budget ist und noch ein wenig Spielraum nach oben lässt. Wie gesagt, realistische Teile, keine speziellen Leichtbauteile! (Fox Gabel, Sram Antrieb/Schaltung, Fun Works Laufräder, Avid Bremsen)

Würden denn 120mm vorne in Kombination mit den 100mm hinten Sinn machen? Wenn ja wäre es eine Option über die ich ja noch nachdenken könnte. Die Gabel ist ja noch nicht gekauft!

Ok bei den Laufrädern und der Schaltung schaue ich mich dort nochmal um. 



dkc-live schrieb:


> an den punkt habe ich aufgehört den thread weiter zu lesen.
> 
> viel spaß



Ok


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Oktober 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hallo XtremeHunter (was jagst du denn?)
> 
> also ich bin jetzt kein so großer experte wie die meisten hier, aber meine erfahrung ist das es nicht nur 20 bzw. 40 bzw. 50 mm unterschied im federweg selbst sind.
> dh die 100 mm bikes die ich gefahren bin hatten doch alle eine andere geo (damit meine ich jetzt hpsl sitzwinkel, lenkwinkel, höhe tretlager und radstand) als die 140 mm bikes!
> ...




Was ich Jage, hm da gibts vieles 

Ok, so langsam mache ich mir doch Sorgen über mein Empfinden, werden ja immer mehr die denken, dass der Rahmen zu groß ist 
Danke für deine Hinweise zur Federgabel. Die heutigen Gabel lassen sich ja auch absenken soweit ich weiss, das wäre ja auch noch ne Option?!



fone schrieb:


> körpergröße-oberrohr:
> naja, früher war streckbank-biken ja nicht unüblich... also seid nicht so streng mit ihm.
> 
> äh, zu groß ist es trotzdem. 20" kommt bei mir raus. 185m, 90cm  schrittlänge. und da sind meine 610mm oberrohr auch schon nicht kurz.
> ...



Naja auf dem HT fahre ich mit 63 Oberrohr und 52cm Rahmenhöhe. Darauf fühle ich mich Pudelwohl.
Aber hier noch jemand, der denkt, dass der Rahmen zu groß ist... hmmm 

Auch hier die Frage, wäre das nur auf die Gabel oder auch uf den Dämpfer bezogen? Würde es Sinn machen eine 120/100 Kombi zu fahren?



BurnInHell schrieb:


> Also das ist erstmal gelogen! Ich hab mal grad  schnell gegoogled und der Dr.Z kostet 1349 bei Rose. Ich habe erst vor  zwei Monaten für meine Frau ein neues Spark aufgebaut. Basis war dafür  ein Spark 25 (Carbon Hauptrahmen, Alu Hinterbau) Komplettrad für 1333  bei Zweirad Stadler. Unterm Strich ist ein Aufbau mit knapp unter 9,9  Kilo an der Hängewaage herausgekommen der mich ca 1600 gekostet hat.  Ausser Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer und Umwerfer habe ich alle Teile des  KomplettBikes im Bikemarkt bzw bei Ebay verkauft. Fast alle anderen  Teile sind extra für den Aufbau neu angeschafft worden, das meiste  Neuware. Dabei habe ich auf so etwas wie "stabilen Leichtbau" geachtet,  für einen AX müsste man IMHO nur die Reifen tauschen, die aktuell für  Berliner Verhältnisse ausgelegt sind.
> Ein paar Teile hatte ich hier noch herumliegen (Shifter, Bremse, Pedale,  Schaltwerk, Sattel). Wenn man das noch herausrechnet müsste so ein  Aufbau +/- 2000 kosten (1333 + Teile(gute neu+gebraucht Mischung) -  Verkäufe der Teile des Komplettbikes).
> 
> Als Anregung hier mal meine Teileliste: [...]



Ok, die Zusammenstellung beeindruckt dann schon, muss ich zugeben. Respekt dafür und danke für die Anregung! Auf jeden Fall ne Sache die ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen muss!


----------



## BurnInHell (7. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal was zum angeblich hÃ¶heren Preis des Spark Rahmens gegenÃ¼ber dem Rose:
Hier gibt es das 2009er Spark RC (also die leichteste Variante, ca. 1700g inkl DÃ¤mpfer) fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber 1000â¬ neu und inkl Nude DÃ¤mpfer, WCS Steuersatz und WCS Carbon SattelstÃ¼tze. Der einzige Haken fÃ¼r einen Mann: es ist die Damen-Lackierung. Ich persÃ¶nlich finde die aber sehr dezent und wÃ¼rde den Rahmen so vÃ¶llig schamlos fahren - das muss dann jeder fÃ¼r sich selbst wissen. Die Herrenversion kostet ca 220â¬ mehr, das wÃ¼rde ich nicht zahlen, wÃ¤r aber immer noch unter deinem Rose Rahmen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum angeblich höheren Preis des Spark Rahmens gegenüber dem Rose:
> Hier gibt es das 2009er Spark RC (also die leichteste Variante, ca. 1700g inkl Dämpfer) für knapp über 1000 neu und inkl Nude Dämpfer, WCS Steuersatz und WCS Carbon Sattelstütze. Der einzige Haken für einen Mann: es ist die Damen-Lackierung. Ich persönlich finde die aber sehr dezent und würde den Rahmen so völlig schamlos fahren - das muss dann jeder für sich selbst wissen. Die Herrenversion kostet ca 220 mehr, das würde ich nicht zahlen, wär aber immer noch unter deinem Rose Rahmen.



Der Preis ist schon Intressant für den Rahmen! Zumal das Gewicht natürtlich der Hammer ist...

Nur wenn ich überlege, das es immer noch das 3-Fache von dem ist, was ich für einen fast euen Rahmen bezahlt habe...


----------



## fone (7. Oktober 2010)

ok, du hast ~350â¬ fÃ¼r den rose-rahmen gezahlt? dann ist ja erstmal nicht viel kaputt.
man kann auch auf "zu groÃen" rahmen fahren und spaÃ haben (man schaue sich nur 50% der bikenden mÃ¤dels an, die auf den abgelegten bikes ihrer freunde/ehemÃ¤nnern rumkurven.). 
grundsÃ¤tzlich wÃ¼rde ich allerdings schon mal ausprobieren, ob ein kleinerer rahmen nicht doch lustiger zu fahren ist. 
wie gesagt, frÃ¼her hat man ganz anders auf einem mtb gesessen als heute.


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

fone schrieb:


> ok, du hast ~350 für den rose-rahmen gezahlt? dann ist ja erstmal nicht viel kaputt.
> man kann auch auf "zu großen" rahmen fahren und spaß haben (man schaue sich nur 50% der bikenden mädels an, die auf den abgelegten bikes ihrer freunde/ehemännern rumkurven.).
> grundsätzlich würde ich allerdings schon mal ausprobieren, ob ein kleinerer rahmen nicht doch lustiger zu fahren ist.
> wie gesagt, früher hat man ganz anders auf einem mtb gesessen als heute.



Korrekt 

Der Vorbesitzer war übrigens 174cm groß und kam super damit zurecht! 
Probieren werde ich den selben Rahmen in einer M nochmal, wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt!


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Der Vorbesitzer war übrigens 174cm groß und kam super damit zurecht!



ich werde das gefühl nicht los, dass du hier nur nach bestätigung für deine kaufentscheidung und nicht nach ernsthaften tipps suchst. ich weiß nicht, was du oder dein kumpel unter "super damit zurecht" kommen versteht. aber ich weiß, dass bei 17x cm körpergröße und jenseits der 85cm schrittlänge der oberkörper schlicht zu kurz ist für das oberrohr eines 20" rahmens. viel spaß noch


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich werde das gefühl nicht los, dass du hier nur nach bestätigung für deine kaufentscheidung und nicht nach ernsthaften tipps suchst. ich weiß nicht, was du oder dein kumpel unter "super damit zurecht" kommen versteht. aber ich weiß, dass bei 17x cm körpergröße und jenseits der 85cm schrittlänge der oberkörper schlicht zu kurz ist für das oberrohr eines 20" rahmens. viel spaß noch



Ich suche hier keine Bestätigung... ich habe ein paar Fragen gestellt und bisher wurden die nicht alle Beantwortet. Jeder sagt nur das der Rahmen zu groß ist. Man sollte sich auf nem Fahrrad wohlfühlen oder nicht? Und wenn ich 169 groß wäre und mich auf nem 20er wohlfühlen würde, wäre es trotzdem meine Entscheidung und hätte nicht viel mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Finde es schade, das jeder nur auf der Rahmengröße rumhackt.
Ich selber habe nicht damit angefangen, dass der Rahmen zu groß ist! Ich habe den Rahmen so gekauft wie er in meinen Augen passt.

Und damit zurück zum Thema (Vielleich diesmal ohne Diskussionen über den Rahmen/Größe ):



> Empfehlung im Bereich Gabel(Magura Durin oder Fox F32, oder doch was ganz anderes?), Federbein und Kurbel sind gerne gesehen!


Hier war die Rock Shoxs Reba als Tip gekommen, danke dafür! Die DT Swiss XCR habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Sehr Intressant und vor allemn Leicht. Manitou R7 MRD wäre auch noch als Option, aber da macht mir die Haltbarkeit ein bisschen Angst.



> Bin grade auf der Suche nach einer Guten Leichtbaukurbel für das BB30  Lager oder eine Lösung mit einem Adapter, gibts da irgendwelche  Empfehlungen?


 (3x9 Sram soll es werden, Race Face Deus XC habe ich im Moment im Auge)




> Würden denn 120mm vorne in Kombination mit den 100mm hinten Sinn machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich werde das gefühl nicht los, dass du hier nur nach bestätigung für deine kaufentscheidung und nicht nach ernsthaften tipps suchst. ich weiß nicht, was du oder dein kumpel unter "super damit zurecht" kommen versteht. aber ich weiß, dass bei 17x cm körpergröße und jenseits der 85cm schrittlänge der oberkörper schlicht zu kurz ist für das oberrohr eines 20" rahmens. viel spaß noch



es kommt auch aufs gelände an. wenn er super zureckt kommt dann is mir alles klar.


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich suche hier keine Bestätigung... ich habe ein paar Fragen gestellt und bisher wurden die nicht alle Beantwortet. Jeder sagt nur das der Rahmen zu groß ist. Man sollte sich auf nem Fahrrad wohlfühlen oder nicht? Und wenn ich 169 groß wäre und mich auf nem 20er wohlfühlen würde, wäre es trotzdem meine Entscheidung und hätte nicht viel mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Finde es schade, das jeder nur auf der Rahmengröße rumhackt.
> Ich selber habe nicht damit angefangen, dass der Rahmen zu groß ist! Ich habe den Rahmen so gekauft wie er in meinen Augen passt.
> 
> Und damit zurück zum Thema



du woltest tipps. die hast du bekommen. und zwar mehr, als du wolltest es geht nicht nur um die teile, die dir fehlen. du wolltest wissen, was du für den einsatzbereich und das gewicht nehmen musst. das hat man dir gesagt. und eben auch, dass der rahmen zu schwer ist, zu wenig federweg hat und die rahmengröße nicht passt. beschwer dich nicht, wenn antworten kommen, die dir nicht passen! was bist du denn bisher mit so einer rahmengröße gefahren, wenn du dich wohl drauf fühlst? ich wette, dass du im ersten technischen trail sofort massive probleme bekommst, weil du dich aufgrund der länge nich richtig aufm bike bewegen kannst sondern unbeweglich drüber gespannt bist


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> du woltest tipps. die hast du bekommen. und zwar mehr, als du wolltest es geht nicht nur um die teile, die dir fehlen. du wolltest wissen, was du für den einsatzbereich und das gewicht nehmen musst. das hat man dir gesagt. und eben auch, dass der rahmen zu schwer ist, zu wenig federweg hat und die rahmengröße nicht passt. beschwer dich nicht, wenn antworten kommen, die dir nicht passen! was bist du denn bisher mit so einer rahmengröße gefahren, wenn du dich wohl drauf fühlst? ich wette, dass du im ersten technischen trail sofort massive probleme bekommst, weil du dich aufgrund der länge nich richtig aufm bike bewegen kannst sondern unbeweglich drüber gespannt bist



Was ich mich Frage, ist jemand von außen weiß auf welcher Rahmengröße ICH mich wohlfühle und auf welcher nicht. 
Wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen, dass ich bisher ein HT mit 63er Oberrohr und 52er Rahmenhöhe fahre und sehr zufrieden damit bin, auch mit der Wendigkeit!

Ich habe kaum Antworten zum Material bekommen, sondern nur Kritik am Gewicht des Rahmens und der Rahmengröße.

Finde es echt Traurig, dass du mir scheinbar vorschreiben willst, mit welchem Fahrrad ich zurecht komme und mit welchem nicht.
Und wenn selbst die Leute bei Rose mir das L empfohlen haben von der Größe frage ich mich ganz ehrlich, was da nicht stimmt.
Das M hätten sie mir genausogut empfehlen können, oder nicht?

Schade, dass wir die Diskussionen über den Rahmen nicht einfach mal außen vor lassen können. Gekauft ist er und am Rahmen wird sich nichts mehr ändern. Punkt.


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage, ist jemand von außen weiß auf welcher Rahmengröße ICH mich wohlfühle und auf welcher nicht.
> Wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen, dass ich bisher ein HT mit 63er Oberrohr und 52er Rahmenhöhe fahre und sehr zufrieden damit bin, auch mit der Wendigkeit!


 woher das jemand weiß, dass ein 1,75m männchen mit 87er schrittlänge auf einem bike mit 630mm OR und 510mm RH nicht passt? ganz einfach: weil alle die, die das hier gepostet haben, das m.E. durchaus einschätzen können, was im gelände sinn macht und was nicht. zudem: ich bin 17cm größer wie du und habe am HT 625mm OR was schon mit einem 105mm vorbau eine sehr gestreckte sitzposition ergibt. das hat mit wohlfühlen oder nicht nix zu tun, es ist eine tatsache, dass man da so gestreckt sitzt (sogar bei meiner größe), dass es für CC ok ist aber in die alpen oder in gröberes gelände möchte ich damit nicht



> Ich habe kaum Antworten zum Material bekommen, sondern nur Kritik am Gewicht des Rahmens und der Rahmengröße.


 du wolltest tipps zum aufbau, die hast du bekommen. warum soll man tipps geben, wenn das ziel - AX fully mit 10,x kg, von anfang an zum scheitern verurteilt ist. mach dir halt mal gedanken drüber, ob du aufm holzweg bist oder die ganzen anderen leute hier, die lange genug den sport betreiben....


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> woher das jemand weiß, dass ein 1,75m männchen mit 87er schrittlänge auf einem bike mit 630mm OR und 510mm RH nicht passt? ganz einfach: weil alle die, die das hier gepostet haben, das m.E. durchaus einschätzen können, was im gelände sinn macht und was nicht. zudem: ich bin 17cm größer wie du und habe am HT 625mm OR was schon mit einem 105mm vorbau eine sehr gestreckte sitzposition ergibt. das hat mit wohlfühlen oder nicht nix zu tun, es ist eine tatsache, dass man da so gestreckt sitzt (sogar bei meiner größe), dass es für CC ok ist aber in die alpen oder in gröberes gelände möchte ich damit nicht



Ok, wie gesagt die Diskussion macht einfach keinen Sinn.
Ich bin bisher mit dem Hardtail auch durch grobes Gelände gekommen und hatte nie Probleme. Und ich kann auch nicht behauoten, dass ich extrem gestreckt drauf sitze. Aber Egal. Wie gesagt die Diskussion bringt eh nichts wie wir gemerkt haben!



sharky schrieb:


> du wolltest tipps zum aufbau, die hast du bekommen. warum soll man tipps geben, wenn das ziel - AX fully mit 10,x kg, von anfang an zum scheitern verurteilt ist. mach dir halt mal gedanken drüber, ob du aufm holzweg bist oder die ganzen anderen leute hier, die lange genug den sport betreiben....



Ich denke es wird sich bald zeigen, obs möglich ist oder nicht. Nämlich spätestens dann, wenn das Fahrrad fertig ist 
Wie gesagt, als Fertigfahrrad gibt es das Dr.Z in zwei Varianten unter 11Kg. Und das ohne irgendwelchen besonderen Leichtbau.

Vielleicht kommen ja trozdem noch ein paar Ratschläge zur Kurbel


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird sich bald zeigen, obs möglich ist oder nicht. Nämlich spätestens dann, wenn das Fahrrad fertig ist
> Wie gesagt, als Fertigfahrrad gibt es das Dr.Z in zwei Varianten unter 11Kg. *Und das ohne irgendwelchen besonderen Leichtbau*.


leichtbau, basierend auf dem rahmen, und alpencross widersprechen sich weil du massive kompromisse bei den teilen eingehen musst, die den einsatzbereich massiv einschränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok anstatt nur zu Kritisieren, wäre es vielleicht schön, wenn du mal eine grobe Zusammenstellugn an Teilen machen könntest, die du an den Rahmen schrauben würdest um ihn Alpencrosstauglich zu machen.
Mal abgesehen von den Reifen, die ich ja vorm Cross eh noch tauschen würde, sollten alle Teile soweit so ausgelegt sein, dass sie die Überquerung auch heil Überleben.

Vielleicht können wir so vernünftig über die Bauteile diskutieren  Die Diskussion über das Gewicht und die Größe des Rahmens bringt uns an der Stelle eh nicht weiter!


----------



## fone (7. Oktober 2010)

natürlich kann man mit einem zu großen rahmen fahren. aber grad bei einem neuaufbau sollte man sich mal umsehen, was einem empfohlen wird, vielleicht merkst du schnell, dass dir ein kleinerer rahmen besser passt.

kurbel? xt?


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

fone schrieb:


> natürlich kann man mit einem zu großen rahmen fahren. aber grad bei einem neuaufbau sollte man sich mal umsehen, was einem empfohlen wird, vielleicht merkst du schnell, dass dir ein kleinerer rahmen besser passt.
> 
> kurbel? xt?



Wie gesagt, ich werde mich bei nächster gelegenheit nochmal auf die "M" setzen und schaun ob es mir besser gefällt. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch irgendwo ein Günstiger Rahmen in der M.

Hmm ich weiss nicht, wollte beim Antrieb auf Sram setzten. Wäre es Sinnvoll dann die passende Truvativ Kurbel zu nehmen, oder gibt es da besser Alternativen?


----------



## dkc-live (7. Oktober 2010)

ja shimano xt


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok, die sieht ja nich schlecht aus, da wäre ja sogar die 3x10 Variante Intressant. Vom Gewicht her finde ich sie allerdings recht schwer. 

Ich gehe davon aus, du hast sie aufgrund der Zuverlässigkeit/Stabilität vorgeschlagen?


----------



## dkc-live (7. Oktober 2010)

auch wegen dem gewicht. auÃer du willst 200 â¬ mehr fÃ¼r 100 g weniger zahlen.


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Oktober 2010)

XT gibts aber glaube ich nicht mit BB30!
X9 hast auch erwähnt? Glaube mich zu erinnern das die bei 1.000g kratzt?
FSA afterburner? Gewicht wie XT aber preislich glaub ich drüber! 

Schwierig, wie soll sie optisch sein? Wird es das bunte sram zeug vom restl. Antrieb her?


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

die XT ist das optimum aus preis und gewicht. und, lieber ExtremHunter, ich muss dir eins sagen: 
du hast keine ahnung von dem, was es gibt, was man wofür zahlen muss und wo die limits liegen

sorry für die deutlichen worte, aber du willst ein leichtbaurad, das für den einsatzbereich einfach nicht ideal ist. nimmst eine von anfang an viel zu schwere rahmenbasis.  schreibst von einem begrenzten budget. aber willst gleichzeit an der kurbel das grammfuchsen anfangen. genau da, wo man viel geld für wenig gewichtsersparnis rausballern kann. 

ich hab dir ja auf der 1. seite schon mal versucht vorzurechnen, dass dein gewichtslimit hinten und vorne nicht zu packen ist und du im idealfall bei 11,5kg, effektiv eher 12,0kg, landen dürftest. noch dazu kennt keiner dein budget. wie wäre es, wenn du mal noch ein paar fakten aufn tisch legst und man dann weitersieht?


----------



## uli49 (7. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> die XT ist das optimum aus preis und gewicht. und, lieber ExtremHunter, ich muss dir eins sagen:
> du hast keine ahnung von dem, was es gibt, was man wofür zahlen muss und wo die limits liegen



Nicht nur das. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass er weiß, was ein richtiger Alpencross ist. Oder anders gesagt: Hoffentlich trifft er auf einem haarigen Singletrail nicht auf richtige Alpencrosser. Die würden beim Anblick des Affen auf dem Schleifstein vor Lachen in die Schlucht stürzen. Gibt es dazu einen Straftatbestand?

Optische Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge etwa?


----------



## cimgott (7. Oktober 2010)

Also, das was die anderen hier so sagen hat schon Hand und Fuß.

Was mich jetzt motiviert mich auch noch einzumischen, ist das "draufsetzen". Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass dies eigentlich bei einem MTB so gut wie aussagefrei ist!

Beim Händler im Hof ne Runde fahren ist fast für die Katz.

Das ist auch der Grund warum bei bikes oberhalb so so 3000EUR normal ohne ein Testbike nix geht. Bei Specialized zum Beispiel bekommst Du ein Bike für ein Wochenende mit nach Hause, hab ich auch schon genutzt bei der Suche nach meinem aktuellen Bike. Nur auf einem richtigen Trail kann man testen was das Teil taugt und ein paar Stunden sollten es schon sein.

Ich hab schon öfters an meinem Bike was getunt, was dann auf dem Parkplatz sich ganz toll angefühlt hat, aber nach ner Stunde im Gelände war ich dann nicht selten anderer Meinung. 

Der Rahmen hat Meiner Meinung nach einfach zu steile Winkel, egal in welcher Größe, ist eher was für leichtes Gelände.

Einen Alpencross definiert auch jeder anders. Zum Beispiel am Tarscher Pass. Die einen biken bis zur Tarscher Alm und schieben dann das Bike voll rauf und hinten wieder komplett runter und die anderen machen ne Freerideabfahrt, und beide haben ihr Erlebnis und sind glücklich.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (7. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube nicht das der thread ersteller gefragt hat ob ihm die rahmengröße paßt!
er hat mehrmals erwähnt das er den rahmen schon hat und damit den aufbau machen will !!!

ist das so schwer zu verstehen. ich bin direkt etwas sprachlos wie hier auf den thread ersteller "eingeprügelt" wird. ist doch seine sache. es wurde ihm mitgeteilt und punkt. genau so wie das thema mit dem federweg. nur weil die bike schreibt viel federweg ist gut heißt das nicht das es jeder braucht  !

ich fände es toll wenn ihr euch ein bisschen mäßigen würden und nicht alle aufspielt wie die ........... 

gebt ihm lieber ein paar tipps. schließlich kann er ja den rahmen auch nacher noch tauschen sollte er ihm nicht passen.....


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> gebt ihm lieber ein paar tipps. schließlich kann er ja den rahmen auch nacher noch tauschen sollte er ihm nicht passen.....


tipps wofür? der tipp mit dem rahmen wurde in den wind geschlagen. obwohl man aufgrund dessen das projekt grad einstampfen könnte. der tipp mit der XT wurde als zu schwer kritisiert. obwohl es kaum was gibt, das besser, leichter und vor allem in der selben preisklasse spielt. was soll man da für tipps geben

beim TE klaffen wunsch und realität so weit auseinander, dass man sich das tipps geben auch genau so gut sparen kann. das, was man realistisch und vernünftig empfiehlt, passt ihm nicht. das, was ihm passt, passt ihm eigentlich nicht, nämlich der rahmen  meine nichte mit ihren 11 jahren ist da einsichtiger, obwohl die schon sturköpfig sein kann....


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> auch wegen dem gewicht. auÃer du willst 200 â¬ mehr fÃ¼r 100 g weniger zahlen.



Naja das P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis sollte schon Im Rahmen liegen. Die neue X.9 Serie (2011) wÃ¤re da ja vergleichbar, nur taugt die auch was... Kann ja leider noch niemand sagen...



rzOne20 schrieb:


> XT gibts aber glaube ich nicht mit BB30!
> X9 hast auch erwÃ¤hnt? Glaube mich zu erinnern das die bei 1.000g kratzt?
> FSA afterburner? Gewicht wie XT aber preislich glaub ich drÃ¼ber!
> 
> Schwierig, wie soll sie optisch sein? Wird es das bunte sram zeug vom restl. Antrieb her?



Optisch ist erstmal zweitrangig. Eventuell nehme ich die Color Serie der X.0. Ist aber keine Pflicht. 
Die Neue X.9 Kurbel liegt bei 880g mit BB30 Lager und preislich im Bereich der XT. Die X.0 Kurbel (780g)wÃ¤re nochmal ein ganzes StÃ¼ck teurer.
Ist leider schwer, was fÃ¼r den BB30 Standard zu finden.




sharky schrieb:


> die XT ist das optimum aus preis und gewicht. und, lieber ExtremHunter, ich muss dir eins sagen:
> du hast keine ahnung von dem, was es gibt, was man wofÃ¼r zahlen muss und wo die limits liegen
> 
> sorry fÃ¼r die deutlichen worte, aber du willst ein leichtbaurad, das fÃ¼r den einsatzbereich einfach nicht ideal ist. nimmst eine von anfang an viel zu schwere rahmenbasis.  schreibst von einem begrenzten budget. aber willst gleichzeit an der kurbel das grammfuchsen anfangen. genau da, wo man viel geld fÃ¼r wenig gewichtsersparnis rausballern kann.
> ...



Ich muss dir recht geben, ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom Markt. Wenns so wÃ¤re wÃ¼rde ich hier auch nicht Fragen, oder?! Na Also.

Wer hat gesagt, dass ich an der Kurbel anfange mit Gewicht sparen??? Wenns so wÃ¤re hÃ¤tte ich mir ja eine Carbon Kurbel fÃ¼r 600â¬ gekauft. Deswegen frage ich ja auch nach dem Empfehlungen. Bei der XT Kurbel bin ich nicht Sicher ob sie ins Konzept passt zu den Restlichen Sram Teilen.

Wie gesagt, dass mit dem Gewicht wird sich im Endeffekt zeigen.

Budget liegt bei 1500â¬ fÃ¼r die restlichen Komponenten.



cimgott schrieb:


> [...]
> Einen Alpencross definiert auch jeder anders. Zum Beispiel am Tarscher  Pass. Die einen biken bis zur Tarscher Alm und schieben dann das Bike  voll rauf und hinten wieder komplett runter und die anderen machen ne  Freerideabfahrt, und beide haben ihr Erlebnis und sind glÃ¼cklich.
> 
> GruÃ Martin




Hallo Martin.

Genauso sieht's aus 
Es gibt auch Leute die ohne Freerideabfahrten Ã¼ber die Alpen kommen. Ich denke, da muss jeder selber Entscheiden, was er mÃ¶chte! 



rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das der thread ersteller gefragt hat ob ihm die rahmengrÃ¶Ãe paÃt!
> er hat mehrmals erwÃ¤hnt das er den rahmen schon hat und damit den aufbau machen will !!!
> 
> ist das so schwer zu verstehen. ich bin direkt etwas sprachlos wie hier  auf den thread ersteller "eingeprÃ¼gelt" wird. ist doch seine sache. es  wurde ihm mitgeteilt und punkt. genau so wie das thema mit dem federweg.  nur weil die bike schreibt viel federweg ist gut heiÃt das nicht das es  jeder braucht  !
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r dein VerstÃ¤ndnis! 


sharky schrieb:


> tipps wofÃ¼r? der tipp mit dem rahmen wurde in den  wind geschlagen. obwohl man aufgrund dessen das projekt grad einstampfen  kÃ¶nnte. der tipp mit der XT wurde als zu schwer kritisiert. obwohl es  kaum was gibt, das besser, leichter und vor allem in der selben  preisklasse spielt. was soll man da fÃ¼r tipps geben
> 
> beim TE klaffen wunsch und realitÃ¤t so weit auseinander, dass man sich  das tipps geben auch genau so gut sparen kann. das, was man realistisch  und vernÃ¼nftig empfiehlt, passt ihm nicht. das, was ihm passt, passt ihm  eigentlich nicht, nÃ¤mlich der rahmen  meine nichte mit ihren 11 jahren ist da einsichtiger, obwohl die schon sturkÃ¶pfig sein kann....



Warum schreibst du dann hier Ã¼berhaupt noch?

E:



cimgott schrieb:


> Also, das was die anderen hier so sagen hat schon Hand und FuÃ.
> 
> Was mich jetzt motiviert mich auch noch einzumischen, ist das  "draufsetzen". Aus eigener Erfahrung weiÃ ich, dass dies eigentlich bei  einem MTB so gut wie aussagefrei ist!
> 
> ...



Deswegen habe ich auch gesagt, dass ich das Rad jetzt erstmal so aufbaue. Sollte mir der Rahmen dann letztendlich von der grÃ¶Ãer her, entgegen meiner Erwartung, doch zu groÃ sein, kann ich ja immer noch auf eine M umsteigen


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass er weiß, was ein richtiger Alpencross ist.



mal zwei trailbilder der mittleren kategorie von diesem jahr... sieht, wie immer, leichter aus als es ist...


----------



## dkc-live (8. Oktober 2010)

> Naja das P/L Verhältnis sollte schon Im Rahmen liegen. Die neue X.9 Serie (2011) wäre da ja vergleichbar, nur taugt die auch was... Kann ja leider noch niemand sagen...



schön zu sehen das du dir selbst immer wieder wiedersprichst.

@ sharky. das sind doch die richtigen trails für nen alpencross. mit 100 mm vor und hinten problemlos. jedoch nicht mit dem riesen rahmen.

ich glaub aber nicht, dass der te über das hinaus kommt.


----------



## XtremeHunter (8. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> schön zu sehen das du dir selbst immer wieder wiedersprichst.[...]



Wo wiederspreche ich mir bitte selber?


----------



## dkc-live (8. Oktober 2010)

> Naja das P/L Verhältnis sollte schon Im Rahmen liegen. Die neue X.9 Serie (2011) wäre da ja vergleichbar, nur taugt die auch was... Kann ja leider noch niemand sagen...



muss ich alles 2 mal zitieren?

hast du überhaupt ne ahnung was die teile wiegen, kosten und wieviele kettenblätter die haben`?'


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2010)

hört doch auf zu


----------



## XtremeHunter (8. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> muss ich alles 2 mal zitieren?
> 
> hast du Ã¼berhaupt ne ahnung was die teile wiegen, kosten und wieviele kettenblÃ¤tter die haben`?'



Mit den 42/28 BlÃ¤ttern 881g und kostet 179â¬ (BB30 Lager)

Shimano mit den  42/32/22 BlÃ¤ttern 853g und 169â¬ (+Gewicht und â¬ vom BB30 Adapter... also ich komme da auf einen Ã¤hnlichen Wert, oder nicht?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Oktober 2010)

also die gÃ¼nstigstre x9 die google ausspuckt ist fÃ¼r 219 â¬ und die gÃ¼nstigste xt fÃ¼r 105â¬ das du bb30 ******* an deinem rad hast, biste ja selber schuld. noch ein argument gegen den rahmen


----------



## XtremeHunter (8. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> also die günstigstre x9 die google ausspuckt ist für 219  und die günstigste xt für 105 das du bb30 ******* an deinem rad hast, biste ja selber schuld. noch ein argument gegen den rahmen



Meine letzte Auskunft lag bei 179. 
129 habe ich bei der XT gefunden... Ok. Bringt mir aber auch noch nichts, da kein BB30 Lager dabei.

Wollen wir nach Rahmengröße und Gewicht jetzt auch noch über's Lager diskutieren? Langsam vergeht mir echt die Lust hier noch was zu schreiben.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Oktober 2010)

is sind einfach nur fakten..

rahmen ist zu schwer. zu groß.

und für bb30 gibt es keine bezahlbaren kurbeln! und die von fsa taugen nix und sind sauschwer.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> is sind einfach nur fakten..
> 
> rahmen ist zu schwer. zu groß.
> 
> und für bb30 gibt es keine bezahlbaren kurbeln! und die von fsa taugen nix und sind sauschwer.


 

also ich finde meine fsa afterburner am rzOne20 steht der xtr von meinem rush von der funktion her um nichts nach. und viel schwerer wie eine XT is auch nicht.

einzig die preise von den BB30 kurbeln sind der wahnsinn, da hast du recht


----------



## dkc-live (8. Oktober 2010)

ich habe nur schlechte erfahrungen mit meiner arschbrenner gemacht. allerdings im bsa tretlager. die kurbel ist auf der welle verrutscht. die lager waren nach 2 jahren festgegammelt. das mittlere kettenblatt hat sich nach 300 km verbogen.


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Mit den 42/28 Blättern 881g und kostet 179 (BB30 Lager)



du bist dir sicher, dass du mit 2x vorne einen alpencross fahren willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Es ist völlig albern von X9 und XT im Zusammenhang mit Leichtbau zu sprechen. Und ich gebe zu, ich habe auch ein bisserl gebraucht um das einzusehen...


----------



## Peter Lang (8. Oktober 2010)

ich bin einfach immer wieder vom warmherzigen und rücksichtsvollen Umgangston hier im Forum begeistert


----------



## tom198 (9. Oktober 2010)

WORD 

Ich würde als Alternative zu Afterburner und X.9 einfach mal die Truvativ AKA in die Runde werfen. Liegt preislich im Rahmen, ist nicht übermäßig schwer und laut Herstellerwebseite für XC und AM geeignet. Link

Laufräder könnte man "XM117"-Felgen auf "Hope Pro 2"-Naben in Verbindung mit DT Comp-Speichen nehmen. So kommt man für etwa 300 Euro auf etwa 1,8 kg. Wenn's billiger sein soll, dann XT-Naben und knapp unter 2kg.

Ziehe ich jetzt noch 300 Euro für die Gabel (Manitou R7, 1550g, Link) ab, bleiben noch 750 Euro für den Rest ( Bremsen, Schaltungskram, Lenker/Vorbau, Pedale, Steuersatz, Sattel, Stütze und Kleinkram ). Mit 400-Euro-Leichtbaubremsen (Marta, The One, whatever) wird's dann schon fast eng.

Nochmal zur Gabel: Original gibt es das Bike ja nur mit 100mm-Federweg vorn und dann 69,5° Lenkwinkel. Obwohl der etwas flachere Winkel bei einer 120er-Forke für ein Tourenbike sicher nicht verkehrt wäre, würde ich mich auf 100mm beschränken, weil auch beim Rahmenset nur 100mm für vorn angegeben sind und ich nicht weiß, wie das dann mit Garantie ist.

Die Reba und R7 sind übrigens reine XC-Gabeln, müsste man schauen, ob das zum Einsatzbereich passt.

Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Aufbau


----------



## Kingdineling (9. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wo wiederspreche ich mir bitte selber?



Tja wo soll man da anfangen?

1. Leichtbau und Kosten im Rahmen halten
2. Leichtbau und Alpencross
3. 100mm Federweg und Alpencross, klar ist das Möglich aber warum auf die Möglichkeit von mehr Federweg verzichten?
4. Rahmengröße und Einsatzzweck
5. Leichtbau und Standfestigkeit
6. 10.7 kg bei Rahmengröße L
etc. etc. soll ich weiter machen????

Hier ist schon eine Menge richtiges gesagt worden und ich mag nicht paraphrasieren. 

1. Fehler war vor detaillierten Projektplanung was gekauft zu haben
2. Fehler ist der Rahmen
3. Fehler die mangelnde Fachkenntnis
4. Die Immunität Ratschlägen gegenüber

Wenn das Projekt noch zu einem positiven Abschluss kommen soll fange an die Tipps, die gegeben werden nicht weg zu wischen sondern anzunehmen. Lies dich ein in Fachliteratur und du wirst sehen das wenige Meinungen hier weit daneben liegen.

Im Prinzip kommt man mit fast jedem Hardtail über die Alpen und das schon seit Jahrzehnten.
Die Strecke spielt eine Rolle, die Fahrtechnik, die Kondition und die Erwartungen an Strecke, hinsichtlich der Eigenschaften.

Darüber hat XtremeHunter so wie ich das bislang mit bekommen habe noch keinerlei Angaben gemacht.

Ob nun die relativ einfache Albrechtroute oder Claudia Augusta gefahren wird oder was wirklich anspruchsvolles wie eine selbst geplante Trailtour? Keine Ahnung.

Fakt ist bei einem Alpencross kommt es nicht nur auf Gewicht an, sondern auf Standfestigkeit. Und da besteht die größte Paradoxie dieses Threads, aber auch seine Unterhaltsamkeit


----------



## tom198 (9. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, muss jetzt sein:

"Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt." (Albert Einstein)


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2010)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> ich bin einfach immer wieder vom warmherzigen und rücksichtsvollen Umgangston hier im Forum begeistert


 das kam im lauf der zeit durch 



kingdingeling schrieb:


> 4. Die Immunität Ratschlägen gegenüber



denn einsicht und beherzigen der hinweise, die dem TE gegeben werden, ist hier leider nicht zu finden. er hat sich vergaloppiert. ein AX fully, mit dem er über die alpen kommt, kann er noch hinstellen. ein vernünftig leichtes bike, das auch nur annähernd in seinem zielgewicht liegt, definitiv nicht. ein leichtes und AX taugliches fully schon garnicht. so oder so nicht, mit dem budget schon garnicht. aber statt das mal einzusehen pampt er die leute an, die hier dinge sagen, die ihm zwar nicht passen, die aber leider zu 100% richtig und stimmig sind. ich hab ihm schon auf ein paar prozent genau vorgerechnet, was er gewichtstechnisch ohne begrenztes budget (das immer noch keine sau kennt) mit leichten und dennoch tauglichen parts erreichen kann. wird völlig in den wind geschlagen. stattdessen weiß er alles besser (glaubt er zumindest) und behauptet gebetsmühlenartig, dass rose das ding mit 10,5kg ohne leichtbauparts im laden hat. anstatt sich mal aktiv über die parts und gewichte zu informieren und hochzurechnen, was das bike dann wiegt, kommen ständig neue parts, die aber weder vom gewicht noch vom einsatzbereich her irgend was bringen. X9 2x kurbel zum beispiel. da fragt man sich schon, bei wem´s problem liegt...


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2010)

@tom198
interessante kurbel die truvativ aka. vom shape her sieht die aus wie die neue X9, kann es sein das es auch die selbe ist nur mit anderem design und 80 â¬ billiger? wÃ¤r echt fÃ¼r mich auch eine alternative zur fsa afterburner, die passt nÃ¤mlich optisch nicht an mein bike. 
offtopic: frage in die runde, kÃ¶nnte die kurbel truvativ aka besser an mein bike passen 
als die fsa afterburner ?Â´

ein guter laufradsatz fÃ¼r deinen einsatzbereich ist sicher auch sowas: 
Shimano XT Disc Centerlock / DT Swiss XR 400 black-white Laufradsatz. es werden sich jetzt gleich wieder viele viele viele hier aufregen und was besseres wissen. (ich kann nur sagen ich [95 kg nackig] bin mit sowas [xt nabe und dtswiss xr4.1d]  in summe 250.000hm [auch AX] gefahren. danach ist mein bruder mit 105-110 kg noch 2 jahre gefahren bevor die hintere felge einen riss bekam! der laufradsatz hat knapp unter 1700g.
welcher rahmen ist es nochmal, hast du ein bild. wenn es der scharze ist kÃ¶nnte ich mri vorstellen das so weiÃe laufrÃ¤der cool aussehen.
falls dir weiÃ nicht zusagt kÃ¶nnt ich mir den auch vorstellen: 
Shimano XTR Disc Centerlock / DT Swiss XR 400 /D-Light 1550g Laufradsatz.


----------



## TOM4 (9. Oktober 2010)

aslo ich hab bis jetzt nur mitgelesen, doch jetzt möchte ich auch mal was sagen!

und zwar hat der gute alte ferdinand porsche mal über sein auto gesagt: "wir bauen ein auto das keiner braucht, aber jederwill!!"

soviel zu irgendwelchen vorgaben über größe und federweg usw,....!!!!

ich bin auch der meinung das man ein rad bzw. einen rahmen auch aus dem katalog bestellen kann und damit 100% zufrieden ist!

und ich bins auch leid irgendwelche "vorschriften" von div. bikebravo´s zu bekommen!
(breiterer lenker, mehr federweg, und und und!!)

jedem das seine!!! 

und noch was! warum soll sich den der te einen z.b. 140 federweg rahmen kaufen, wenn er einmal im jahr einen ax fährt und sonst den großteil siener aktivität im gemäßigtem gelände aussübt? 
jeder hat keinen "geldschei..." zuhause und kann sich 2,3 od. noch mehr räder leisten! 1 für alles und dabei kompromisse ist sicher die beste lösung.
also, konstruktive beiträge zum aufbau und keine grundsatzdiskussionen führen!!

gruß
tom


----------



## uli49 (9. Oktober 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> 1 für alles und dabei kompromisse ist sicher die beste lösung.



Eines für alles und das deutlich zu groß ist konsequent. Konsequent *******. Da hast Du durchaus Recht.


----------



## crasher-mike (9. Oktober 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> warum soll sich den der te einen z.b. 140 federweg rahmen kaufen, wenn er einmal im jahr einen ax fährt



Weil es ein AlpenCross Fully werden soll.

Ich bin in diesem Jahr mit meinem 80mm Hardtail technisch anspruchsvolle Allmountain Touren um den Gardasee herum gefahren. Meine Mitfahrer waren auch nicht sooo viel schneller mit ihren AM Bikes, sahen nach den Abfahrten aber entspannter aus und schienen sich auch mehr auf die Abfahrten zu freuen ;-)

Von dem Rahmen in der Größe würde ich (UNBEDINGT !!!!  die Finger lassen. Aber da hat Sharky ja auch schon alles zu gesagt.

Die Aka finde ich optisch zum :kotz: 

Nach dem Urlaub hatte ich überlegt mir einen Radon Rahmen ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a10418/qlt-litening-rahmen-ohne-daempfer.html?mfid=52 ) und über bei ebay eine absenkbare 140mm FoxGabel zuzulegen. Dazu eine XT Gruppe und einen LRS mit NovatecNaben und Olympic Felgen + Ritchey WCS Anbauteilen. Nichts spannendes, aber was man auch mal im Zug transportieren kann und nicht gleich Panik bekommen muss, wenn da Leute ihre 100KG Reiseräder gegenwerfen, weil die Rentnergruppe schnell einsteigen muss und etwas das man auch mal aus den Augen lassen kann, wenn man sich unterwegs mal ein Eis holt. Der Federweg im Hinterbau ist für ein AX Bike zwar zu wenig, federt allerdings schon einmal das gröbste raus und ist für mich (als Hartail und Scalpel Fahrer in Anbetracht des Rahmenpreises) ausreichend. Da ich mir nun doch lieber einen Crosser aufbaue, hab ich das wieder verworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2010)

ich könnt mich langsam wirklich totlachen...

wir haben hier einen TE der von tuten und blasen keine ahnung hat und mit der materie allgemein auch nicht vertraut ist. alle wirklich hilfreichen hinweise schlägt er in den wind, weil sie ihm nicht in den kram passen. die hinweise, die ihm gefallen, nimmt er dankbar auf. lässt dabei aber völlig außer acht, dass er damit nicht nur an einem ziel vorbeischießt. eine 2x kurbel mit 880g... damit kommt er über keinen berg und erreicht auf diesem weg nicht mal ein sub 11,5kg bike. man kann ihm auch anhand gewichten vorrechnen, was man will, er glaubt es eh nicht und hört nur auf das, was er hören will...

ich bin echt mal gespannt, was da am ende für ein hobel bei raus kommt. aber eines steht für mich jetzt schon fest: die gewichtsangabe des TE werde ich ohne eigenes nachprüfen nicht glauben


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich habe nur schlechte erfahrungen mit meiner arschbrenner gemacht. allerdings im bsa tretlager. die kurbel ist auf der welle verrutscht. die lager waren nach 2 jahren festgegammelt. das mittlere kettenblatt hat sich nach 300 km verbogen.



Danke für den Hinweis mit der FSA. Sowas kann zwar auch nen EInzelnfall sein, aber wirklich beauschend klingt das nicht.



rzOne20 schrieb:


> [...]
> einzig die preise von den BB30 kurbeln sind der wahnsinn, da hast du recht



Ja leider 



madbuddha schrieb:


> Es ist völlig albern von X9 und XT im  Zusammenhang mit Leichtbau zu sprechen. Und ich gebe zu, ich habe auch  ein bisserl gebraucht um das einzusehen...



Die Frage wäre halt ab wann man anfangen kann von Leichtbau zu Sprechen. 



Peter Lang schrieb:


> ich bin einfach immer wieder vom warmherzigen  und rücksichtsvollen Umgangston hier im Forum begeistert



Als Neuling echt angenehm hier 



tom198 schrieb:


> WORD
> 
> Ich würde als Alternative zu Afterburner und X.9 einfach mal die  Truvativ AKA in die Runde werfen. Liegt preislich im Rahmen, ist nicht  übermäßig schwer und laut Herstellerwebseite für XC und AM geeignet. Link



Sehr Intressant, danke für den Link!



tom198 schrieb:


> Laufräder könnte man "XM117"-Felgen auf "Hope Pro 2"-Naben in Verbindung  mit DT Comp-Speichen nehmen. So kommt man für etwa 300 Euro auf etwa  1,8 kg. Wenn's billiger sein soll, dann XT-Naben und knapp unter 2kg.



Von den Fun Works LR hälst du nichts? Aber ansonsten auch eine Intressante Alternative.
Werde mich auch nach ein paar DT 240er Naben umschaun im Gebrauchtmarkt. Vielleicht findet sich ja da noch was vernünftiges.



tom198 schrieb:


> Ziehe ich jetzt noch 300 Euro für die Gabel (Manitou R7, 1550g, Link)  ab, bleiben noch 750 Euro für den Rest ( Bremsen, Schaltungskram,  Lenker/Vorbau, Pedale, Steuersatz, Sattel, Stütze und Kleinkram ). Mit  400-Euro-Leichtbaubremsen (Marta, The One, whatever) wird's dann schon  fast eng.



Wie gesagt, es müssen ja nicht alles Neuteile sein. Die Bremsen sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir. Die kann man schon vom Budget abziehen! 



tom198 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Gabel: Original gibt es das Bike ja nur mit 100mm-Federweg  vorn und dann 69,5° Lenkwinkel. Obwohl der etwas flachere Winkel bei  einer 120er-Forke für ein Tourenbike sicher nicht verkehrt wäre, würde  ich mich auf 100mm beschränken, weil auch beim Rahmenset nur 100mm für  vorn angegeben sind und ich nicht weiß, wie das dann mit Garantie ist.
> 
> Die Reba und R7 sind übrigens reine XC-Gabeln, müsste man schauen, ob das zum Einsatzbereich passt.
> 
> Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Aufbau



Danke nochmal für deine Tips! Sehr Hilfreich! 



Kingdineling schrieb:


> Tja wo soll man da anfangen?
> 
> 1. Leichtbau und Kosten im Rahmen halten
> 2. Leichtbau und Alpencross
> ...



Die Route ist noch nicht festgelegt, ist ja auch noch ein bisschen hin.
Das Fahrrad wird auch nicht ausschliesslich für den AX gebaut. Ich werde das Fahrrad natürlich auch im normalen Einsatz bewegen.
Es geht nur darum, dass es auch den Alpencross ohne Probleme mitmacht. 




rzOne20 schrieb:


> @tom198
> interessante kurbel die truvativ aka. vom shape her sieht die aus wie  die neue X9, kann es sein das es auch die selbe ist nur mit anderem  design und 80  billiger? wär echt für mich auch eine alternative zur  fsa afterburner, die passt nämlich optisch nicht an mein bike.
> offtopic: frage in die runde, könnte die kurbel truvativ aka besser an mein bike passen
> als die fsa afterburner ?´
> ...



Der Rahmen ist der Weiss/Grüne.
Weisse Laufräder wären da aber auch was feines! Der XTR Laufradsatz sieht aber auch sehr gut aus. 
Über die DT 4.1/4.2 hatte ich als Felge in Kombination mit der 240s Nabe auch schon nachgedacht. Vorraussetzung wäre halt, dass ich die Nabe günstig bekomme.


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Oktober 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> aslo ich hab bis jetzt nur mitgelesen, doch jetzt möchte ich auch mal was sagen!
> 
> und zwar hat der gute alte ferdinand porsche mal über sein auto gesagt: "wir bauen ein auto das keiner braucht, aber jederwill!!"
> 
> ...



Du hast meinen Standpunkt zu 100% Verstanden!



uli49 schrieb:


> Eines für alles und das deutlich zu groß ist  konsequent. Konsequent *******. Da hast Du durchaus Recht.



Wie gesagt, es gibt auch Leute, die sich keine 4 Fahrräder hinstellen. 



crasher-mike schrieb:


> Weil es ein AlpenCross Fully werden soll.
> 
> Ich bin in diesem Jahr mit meinem 80mm Hardtail technisch anspruchsvolle  Allmountain Touren um den Gardasee herum gefahren. Meine Mitfahrer  waren auch nicht sooo viel schneller mit ihren AM Bikes, sahen nach den  Abfahrten aber entspannter aus und schienen sich auch mehr auf die  Abfahrten zu freuen ;-)
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, es wird kein REINES Alpencross Fully. Es geht darum eine Gesunde Mischung zu finden.
Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass mir 100mm Federweg vollkommen ausreichen (meine bisherigen Erfahrungen am HT, in fast jedem Gelände).

Du sagst ja selber, dass du auch mit 80mm über die Alpen gekommen bist.
Das man mit einem Fully mit mehr Federweg natürlich ganz andere Routen und Geschwindigkeiten Bergab fahren kann ist mir schon bewusst. Es geht wie gesagt darum, einen Guten Kompromiss zu finden.

Und im Normalbetrieb in meiner Landschaftlichen Umgebung sehe ich mit 140mm aus wie ein Affe


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2010)

ja die 240 s hab ich auch verbaut. hat nen geilen sound. sein halt recht teuer?
welche bremsen hast den bestellt?
mußt halt aufpassen das die scheibe zu den naben passt, sonst brauchst wieder einen adapter!


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2010)

wer für die mission, bzw. in ein fully generell, eine R7 einbaut oder auch nur den tipp gibt, das zu tun, gehört schon von vorne rein geschlagen. das ist ne CC racegabel, die weder in den alpen noch am fully (eigentlich überhaupt nirgends) was verloren hat. das ding ist für den auch nur halbwegs ernsthaften einsatz viel zu labbrig


@extremhunter
wenn du die losung ausgibst, dass du ein AX fully willst und dann auf ein mal daherkommst, dass das bike ja eigentlich für "daheim" ausgelegt ist und einen AX nur "irgendwie überleben" soll brauchst dich nicht wundern, wenn du erst mal tipps bekommst die dir nicht passen


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Oktober 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ja die 240 s hab ich auch verbaut. hat nen geilen sound. sein halt recht teuer?
> welche bremsen hast den bestellt?
> mußt halt aufpassen das die scheibe zu den naben passt, sonst brauchst wieder einen adapter!


Wie gesagt, muss ich sehen, ob sie vielleicht gebraucht zu nem Guten Kurs bekomme! 
Bremsen sind Avid Juicy 7.



sharky schrieb:


> wer für die mission, bzw. in ein fully generell,  eine R7 einbaut oder auch nur den tipp gibt, das zu tun, gehört schon  von vorne rein geschlagen. das ist ne CC racegabel, die weder in den  alpen noch am fully (eigentlich überhaupt nirgends) was verloren hat.  das ding ist für den auch nur halbwegs ernsthaften einsatz viel zu  labbrig
> 
> 
> @extremhunter
> wenn du die losung ausgibst, dass du ein AX fully willst und dann auf  ein mal daherkommst, dass das bike ja eigentlich für "daheim" ausgelegt  ist und einen AX nur "irgendwie überleben" soll brauchst dich nicht  wundern, wenn du erst mal tipps bekommst die dir nicht passen



Über die R7 habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht viel Gutes gelesen. Die fällt also gänzlich raus.
Ok war vielleicht am Anfang etwas falsch ausgedrückt, das tut mir leid!

Irgendwie überleben ist vielleicht auch der falsche ausdruck, ich möchte am Ende nicht mit einem kaputten Rad da stehen...


----------



## uli49 (9. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Und im Normalbetrieb in meiner Landschaftlichen Umgebung sehe ich mit 140mm aus wie ein Affe



Aber auf dem Riesenbaby nicht? Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen....:kotz:


----------



## TOM4 (9. Oktober 2010)

wahnsinn
der fred besteht schon aus 4 seiten und davon sind viell. 4-6 konstruktive beiträge!

soviel dazu das es sich hier um fachpublikum handelt!
einfach nur blödsinn schreiben bzw. irgend etwas schlecht reden damit man wenigstens hier etwas zu sagen hat, wenn schon sonst nirgends!!!

und wenn es so schlimm für den einen oder anderen ist, dann solltet ihr halt nicht mitlesen!!
es gibt ja eh genügend andere themen wo ihr euch auslassen könnt!
vielleicht wird ja dort eure fachkundige aussage bentötigt bzw. verstanden!


----------



## crasher-mike (9. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es wird kein REINES Alpencross Fully. Es geht darum eine Gesunde Mischung zu finden.
> Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass mir 100mm Federweg vollkommen ausreichen (meine bisherigen Erfahrungen am HT, in fast jedem Gelände).
> 
> Du sagst ja selber, dass du auch mit 80mm über die Alpen gekommen bist.
> ...



Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass um den Federweg zuviel Hype gemacht wird, denke aber auch, dass der im Falle eines reinrassigen AX Bikes seine Berechtigung hat. Aber nun gut, wenn es nun doch ein Alltagsbike werden soll, dass einen AX überstehen soll, hast du den Threadtitel vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt.

Bei der genannten Teileauswahl würde ich ehrlich gesagt ein komplett Bike kaufen und später Komponenten tauschen. Ich denke das wird letztlich günstiger. Bei dem ganzen hin und her weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob du den Rahmen schon gekauft hast, oder doch noch einmal das M testen willst, aber wie wärs denn einfach mit so etwas : 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a28861/qlt-race-70.html?mfid=52

Später kannst du den Laufradsatz immer noch durch etwas leichteres ersetzen, die Schläuche rauswerfen und einen Speedneedle montieren. Dann sieht das Investitions und Gewichtstechnisch nicht einmal Schei$$e aus.

Falls du dennoch selbst aufbauen willst lege ich dir nahe, Sharkys Hinweise doch noch einmal einzubeziehen und drücke dir die Daumen, das da was brauchbares bei rauskommt, das sich preislich noch in angemessenen Regionen befindet 

edit : das könnte noch hilfreich sein : http://www.lbmnts.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> wahnsinn
> der fred besteht schon aus 4 seiten und davon sind viell. 4-6 konstruktive beiträge!



wenn du als konstruktive beiträge verweise auf die R7 und 2x kurbeln ansiehst, dann magst du recht haben. die wirklich konstruktiven beiträge sind IMHO die, die ihm dazu raten, das projekt zu überdenken, sich einen anderen rahmen zu kaufen und sich schlau zu machen. nur muss man das ja gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen, ohne dass was passiert. kostruktiv heißt ja nicht zwingend: kauf dies oder das. kann ja auch heißen: lass die finger von und kauf das und dies auf keinen fall


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Oktober 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Aber auf dem Riesenbaby nicht? Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen....:kotz:






sharky schrieb:


> wenn du als konstruktive beiträge verweise auf die  R7 und 2x kurbeln ansiehst, dann magst du recht haben. die wirklich  konstruktiven beiträge sind IMHO die, die ihm dazu raten, das projekt zu  überdenken, sich einen anderen rahmen zu kaufen und sich schlau zu  machen. nur muss man das ja gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen, ohne dass was  passiert. kostruktiv heißt ja nicht zwingend: kauf dies oder das. kann  ja auch heißen: lass die finger von und kauf das und dies auf keinen  fall




Echt Konstruktiv. Wo ich schon auf der ersten Seite gesagt habe, dass ich den Rahmen so gekauft habe, weil er mir passt 
Es zwingt dich keiner mir einer anderen Rahmen/Größe aufzuschwatzen 



crasher-mike schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass um den  Federweg zuviel Hype gemacht wird, denke aber auch, dass der im Falle  eines reinrassigen AX Bikes seine Berechtigung hat. Aber nun gut, wenn  es nun doch ein Alltagsbike werden soll, dass einen AX überstehen soll,  hast du den Threadtitel vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt
> 
> Bei der genannten Teileauswahl würde ich ehrlich gesagt ein komplett  Bike kaufen und später Komponenten tauschen. Ich denke das wird  letztlich günstiger. Bei dem ganzen hin und her weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob  du den Rahmen schon gekauft hast, oder doch noch einmal das M testen  willst, aber wie wärs denn einfach mit so etwas :
> 
> ...



Ich wollte den Threadtitel ändern, geht aber leider nicht 

Den Rahmen habe ich jetzt schon. Mal schaun was bei rauskommt. Danke nochmal für den letzten Link!


----------



## astral67 (9. Oktober 2010)

Lessons learned:

1. Selbstaufbau macht Bock (zumindest den meisten hier im Fred  )
2. Keine *Leichtbau* Aufbau-Threads starten, auch wenns nach pers. Meinung vielleicht schon leicht erscheint
und
3. *Endlich anfangen auf zu bauen *und dann gezielt im richtigen Technikforum nach der Verwendbarkeit (Einsatzzweck) der in Frage kommenden Teile fragen, dann wirds auch was mit dem Projekt

So betrachtet war das hier doch mal wirklich nützlich 

Und wenn Du hinterher feststellst, dass alles so ist, wie Du es willst, ist alles gut. Wenns wider Erwarten dann doch ganz anders aussieht, änder es halt. Immer noch besser, als hier Antworten hinterher zu rennen, die Du eh nicht hören willst. Sei ein Mann und bau Dein Bike und jammer nicht rum bei Fehlschlägen. Richtig lebensgefährliches war meiner Meinung nach in Deiner Planung nicht dabei. Auch wenn *mit Erfahrung *einiges anders ausgewählt worden wäre, auch von Dir. 

Aber, mach Dein Ding


----------



## dkc-live (9. Oktober 2010)

sorry den text hätteste dir auch sparen können. da ist mal 0 inhalt drinne und die andere schriftart ist er auch nicht wert...


----------



## TOM4 (9. Oktober 2010)

"Zitat von *oBATMANo* 

 
_hier im Forum gehts nur darum anderen gegens Schienbein zu treten und kichernd wegzurennen "_

_lebst du das was in deiner signatur steht? ist das für dich das moto um hier beiträge zu schreiben?  _
_einfach nur mitlesen oder wegschauen!_


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Oktober 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Lessons learned:
> 
> 1. Selbstaufbau macht Bock (zumindest den meisten hier im Fred  )
> 2. Keine *Leichtbau* Aufbau-Threads starten, auch wenns nach pers. Meinung vielleicht schon leicht erscheint
> ...



Zu 1.) Deswegen hab ichs auch vor 
2.) Ich würden den Thread Namen zu gerne ändern... Hab mitlerweile auch festgestellt, dass Leichtbau doch etwas übertrieben ist  
3.) So war es ursprünglich geplant mit der Beratung, ist aber etwas daneben gegangen.  Die Richtugn wirds auf jeden Fall langsam und meine nächstenFragen werden def nur noch zu speziellen Bauteilen kommen 



Kingdineling schrieb:


> Um mal die Fakten  zusammen zu tragen und etwas Klarheit zu schaffen, resümiere ich mal so  wie ich es bis hierher verstanden habe:
> 
> Du möchtest dir ein Leichtbaufully aufbauen, unter 11 kg. Mit diesem  Fully soll es dann über die Alpen gehen. Primär ist aber angedacht das  Bike in heimischen Gefilden zu nutzen, welche  das sind hast du leider auch noch nicht genauer angegeben, aber dafür  soll es ausgestattet werden. Aber auch schon so das es eine Alpentour  übersteht. Den Rahmen hast du schon, günstig erstanden und weil er dir  passt.
> 
> ...



Aaaalso...

Das mit dem Einsatzzweck hast du schonmal richtig verstanden 
In den Heimischen Gefilden läufts auf Cross Country/ Cross Mountain hinaus. Sprich Touren durch den Harz und Thüringen Wald als Beispiel.

Richtig, den Rahmen habe ich bereits. Die Größe passt und ich habe einen guten Preis bezahlt. 

Das ich kein Bike bauen kann was alles kann, ist mir schon bewusst. Ich habe aber auch nicht vor mir 3 verschiedene Fahrräder in den Keller zu stellen. Deswegen versuche ich einen guten Kompromiss hinzubekommen.
Um den Spass gehts hier auf jeden Fall nur, das ist richtig!

Ich werde auch, bevors in die Alpen geht genügend Zeit haben zu testen, wie sich der Rahmen auf technisch Schwierigen Trails verhält. Sollte er jetzt wirklich absolut nicht passen, kann ich immer noch auf was kleineres umsteigen!
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich das neu aufgebaute Rad als erstes über die Alpen bewege! 

Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, musste ich mitlerweile feststellen, dass richtiger Leichtbau doch etwas extremer ist, als dass, was ich darunter kannte.
Wichtig ist es auch hier, wie oben schon geschrieben, einen guten Kompromiss aus beidem zu finden.
Ein Fahrrad, was mir mitten in den Alpen zerfällt bringt absolut nichts, das ist klar! 

Wenn es geht würde ich bei den Komponenten gerne auf Sram setzen, weil ich die X.0 vom schalten her angenehmer fand als eine XTR.
Das ist aber auch wieder so ne Sache. Was bringt mir eine Schöne Schaltung, wenn sie der Belastung nicht standhält.

Die Frage die ich mir gestellt habe, ist: Ist es möglich ein Alpencross fähiges Fully, basierend auf diesem Rahmen, auszubauen, dass unter 11Kg wiegt.
Die Frage wurde mir hier ja jetzt schon oft genug mit einem deutlichen nein beantwortet.
Im Endeffekt wird sich dann zeigen, was das Rad auf die Waage bringt.

Die Fox F32 habe ich am Hardtail und war bisher ganz zufrieden. Mit Rock Shox habe ich bisher recht wenig Erfahrung gesammelt. Die Reba ist hier aber auch schon mehrmals als Beispiel gefallen. Wäre die SID auch eine Variante oder eher nicht?
Die Daten der Magura Gabel lesen sich auch recht gut....
Ich denke da kommt es letztendlich drauf an, wo ich ein Gutes Angebot bekomme.
Die R7 fällt auf jeden Fall jetzt raus.

Beim Dämpfer wird es auf jeden Fall der PR23, das steht schon fest. Ich denke das ist die beste Lösung.

Bei der 240er kommt es auf den Preis an, aber die erste Wahl ist sie auf jeden Fall. XTR wäre natürlich auch eine möglichkeit!
Bei den Felgen muss ich nochmal nach Alternativen schaun. Am HT habe ich die 4.1 und bin ganz zufrieden. Wenn es da natürlich eine leichtere und ähnlich stabile Variante gibt, wäre das natürlich Optimal.

Von der XX bin ich mitlerweile auch weg.
Mit der X.9 habe ich selber leider noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt. Theoretisch wäre es aber keine schlechte Idee, sich dort umzuschauen. Da hast du recht.

Danke für für einen Konstruktiven und Sinnvollen Beitrag zum Thema.
Habe auf jeden Fall ein paar Notizen gemacht!




dkc-live schrieb:


> sorry den text hätteste dir auch sparen können.  da ist mal 0 inhalt drinne und die andere schriftart ist er auch nicht  wert...



Du dir den aber auch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2010)

Im Thread hier im forum wos um verkauf von sog. leichtbauteilen geht wär zB eine dtswiss xcr100 gabel drin! Ob und wie die funkt weiß ich aber nicht! Reba sollte eine gute wahl hinsichtlich haltbarkeit/funktion/preis sein! SID ist denke ich eher was für leichte racer, also weniger auf stabilität!


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Oktober 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Im Thread hier im forum wos um verkauf von sog. leichtbauteilen geht wär zB eine dtswiss xcr100 gabel drin! Ob und wie die funkt weiß ich aber nicht! Reba sollte eine gute wahl hinsichtlich haltbarkeit/funktion/preis sein! SID ist denke ich eher was für leichte racer, also weniger auf stabilität!




Die XRC hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Sehr leicht ist sie auf jeden Fall. Zur Stabilität habe ich noch nicht viel gefunden 

Also sind bis jetzt in der Auswahl bei der Gabel: 
Fox F32 100, Reba Team und Magura Durin R (alternativ noch die DT Swiss, mal schaun was sich da an Erfahrungsberichten finden lässt)

Bei der Kurbel habe ich jetzt mit BB30 Lager: Truvativ X.9, Truvativ X.0, Truvativ AKA und eventuell FSA Afterburner.


----------



## tom198 (9. Oktober 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @tom198
> offtopic: frage in die runde, könnte die kurbel truvativ aka besser an mein bike passen
> als die fsa afterburner ?´



Also aus rein optischen Gründen würde ich die Kurbel nicht wechseln.



sharky schrieb:


> wer für die mission, bzw. in ein fully generell, eine R7 einbaut oder auch nur den tipp gibt, das zu tun, gehört schon von vorne rein geschlagen. das ist ne CC racegabel, die weder in den alpen noch am fully (eigentlich überhaupt nirgends) was verloren hat. das ding ist für den auch nur halbwegs ernsthaften einsatz viel zu labbrig



Dass es ne XC-Gabel ist, wurde ja bereits erwähnt 



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Von den Fun Works LR hälst du nichts? [...]
> Werde mich auch nach ein paar DT 240er Naben umschaun im Gebrauchtmarkt. Vielleicht findet sich ja da noch was vernünftiges.



Der XT/XR400-Laufradsatz ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, auch eher auf XC ausgelegt.



sharky schrieb:


> ich bin echt mal gespannt, was da am ende für ein hobel bei raus kommt. aber eines steht für mich jetzt schon fest: die gewichtsangabe des TE werde ich ohne eigenes nachprüfen nicht glauben



Eigentlich wollte ich schreiben: "Wir haben doch alle schon längst begriffen, dass die sub 11kg nicht drin sind. Brauchst das nicht in jedem Post zu wiederholen " - aber naja, siehe unten 




astral67 schrieb:


> Lessons learned:
> 
> 1. Selbstaufbau macht Bock (zumindest den meisten hier im Fred  )
> 2. Keine *Leichtbau* Aufbau-Threads starten, auch wenns nach pers. Meinung vielleicht schon leicht erscheint
> ...







dkc-live schrieb:


> sorry den text hätteste dir auch sparen können. da ist mal 0 inhalt drinne und die andere schriftart ist er auch nicht wert...



Da du dich wahrsch. auf den Text von Kingdineling beziehst. Hast du ihn eigentlich verstanden? Hatte nämlich alles durchaus Hand und Fuß.



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Zu 1.)
> Die Frage die ich mir gestellt habe, ist: Ist es möglich ein Alpencross fähiges Fully, basierend auf diesem Rahmen, auszubauen, dass unter 11Kg wiegt.
> Die Frage wurde mir hier ja jetzt schon oft genug mit einem deutlichen nein beantwortet.
> *Im Endeffekt wird sich dann zeigen, was das Rad auf die Waage bringt.*



Richtig, aber rechne das mit den Gewichten und den Preisen ruhig vorher mal durch. - dauert ne halbe Stunde und man sieht gut, wo es in etwa hingeht


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Oktober 2010)

tom198 schrieb:


> Der XT/XR400-Laufradsatz ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, auch eher auf XC ausgelegt.



Ok dann kommt der auch mit in die nähere Auswahl!




tom198 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber rechne das mit den Gewichten und den Preisen ruhig vorher mal durch. - dauert ne halbe Stunde und man sieht gut, wo es in etwa hingeht



Eine grobe Zusammenstellung habe ich schon (noch nicht mit allen aktuellen Teilen). Damit liege ich immer noch unter 11Kg. Allerdings fehlen da noch ein paar Kleinteile...
Sobald die Liste auf dem aktuellen Stand ist, werde ich sie hier reinstellen!

Finds aber gut, dass wir mitlerweile doch zu einer sachlichen Diskussion gekommen sind!


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Eine grobe Zusammenstellung habe ich schon (noch nicht mit allen aktuellen Teilen). Damit liege ich immer noch unter 11Kg. Allerdings fehlen da noch ein paar Kleinteile...



da bin ich aber nun neugierig!


----------



## uli49 (9. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> da bin ich aber nun neugierig!



Ich nicht. Ich schwanke noch zwischen belustigt und mitleidig.


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Oktober 2010)

Na dann lasst euch mal aus 

Sollten irgendwelche Gewichte gar nich hinhaun, bitte bescheid sagen. Ich habe die nur so übernommen, wie ich sie gefunden habe...

Bei den Naben wäre eventuell auch eine XTR Nabe (leider nur Centerlock) oder die 240s (bissl teuer) intressant.


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2010)

- gabel zu flatterig / cc lastig
- lenker zu schmal
- bremse veraltet
- scheibe unterdimensioniert
- schaltwerk hat zu wenig kapazitÃ¤t fÃ¼r 3x10
- die XG999 kassette kostet 200â¬ - wie war das mit dem budget?
- die kurbel ist auch nicht grad das schnÃ¤ppchen - s. budget?
- die pedale sind zumindest fÃ¼r den AX nix
- das gewicht des LRS ist mehr als optimistisch....
- wo du wirklich sinnhaft fÃ¼r kleines geld gewicht sparen kannst tust es nicht - schlÃ¤uche
- in summe wild durcheinander gewÃ¼rfelte teile, sonderlich homogen und schÃ¶n wird es nicht
- was du dir ausgesucht hast wird schweineteuer, was schÃ¤tzt du, was der ganze kram kostet?
- ja ich weiÃ das ding soll fÃ¼r deine heimat ausgerichtet sein. ich mÃ¶cht dennoch nicht unerwÃ¤hnt lassen, dass du vor dem alpencross einige teile tauschen solltest. breiterer lenker, andere pedale, andere reifen


----------



## astral67 (10. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> - gabel zu flatterig / cc lastig
> - lenker zu schmal
> - bremse veraltet
> - scheibe unterdimensioniert
> ...



Da ich die Gabel selbst nie gefahren bin, kann ich dazu nichts schreiben, aber den Rest, den Sharky hier aufzählt würde ich genauso bewerten. Und zwar nicht nur hinsichtlich Alpencross, sondern auch bereits mit Blick auf ambitionierte Touren, die mit etwas mehr Bergabspaß unternommen werden wollen. Für Touren würde ich nicht versuchen, mir extrem XC Racelastige Teile zu verbauen (s. Bremsscheiben, Pedale, Lenker), wo unter Umständen der Spaß sehr schnell leidet, wenn nämlich die Bremspower plötzlich fehlt, weil die Scheiben faden oder ich keinen guten Stand auf dem Bike habe. 
Man kann auch mit nem Racer in racelastiger Sitzhaltung Touren fahren. Ob das Spaß macht? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Der Tipp zum Schaltwerk ist übrigens Dein Sparbuch (Fehlkauf), ebenso der Hinweis auf die Kassette.

Schön, dass Du nun angefixt bist. Such jetzt einfach weiter nach guten Parts mit guten Preisen. Lies die Artikelbeschreibungen gut durch und eigne Dir so das Wissen um die Parts an, die an Dein Bike passen könnten


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> - gabel zu flatterig / cc lastig
> - lenker zu schmal
> - bremse veraltet
> - scheibe unterdimensioniert
> ...



Gut, hab mich nochmal rangesetzt und bisschen was verÃ¤ndert:

-Gabel gegen eine Fox F32 getauscht
-Lenker wÃ¼rde ich dann bei Bedarf tauschen z.b. vorm AX
-Bremse habe ich jetzt schon da, wird aber eventuell nochmal getauscht, wenn sie mir nicht gefallen sollte... Alternative wÃ¤re z.b. eine Marta SL
-Scheiben auf 180mm geÃ¤ndert
-Wie meinst du das beim Schaltwerk? Gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du einen Langen KÃ¤fig meinst
-Zum Budget muss ich sagen, dass ich mit den Preisen die ich jetzt grob ausgerechnet habe (teilweise Gebrauchtpreise, teilweise Neupreise) nur knapp Ã¼ber dem Budget bin 
-Schlauch auf Continental Race Supersonic geÃ¤ndert oder sollte man fahren?

Kleinteile wie Reifen und Lenker vorm AX zu tauschen, wÃ¤re ja kein Problem.
Preislich bin ich knapp Ã¼berm Budget! 
Bremse muss nicht mit ins Budget eingerechnet werden und Weihnachten ist auch bald 

E:


astral67 schrieb:


> Da ich die Gabel selbst nie gefahren bin, kann  ich dazu nichts schreiben, aber den Rest, den Sharky hier aufzÃ¤hlt wÃ¼rde  ich genauso bewerten. Und zwar nicht nur hinsichtlich Alpencross,  sondern auch bereits mit Blick auf ambitionierte Touren, die mit etwas  mehr BergabspaÃ unternommen werden wollen. FÃ¼r Touren wÃ¼rde ich nicht  versuchen, mir extrem XC Racelastige Teile zu verbauen (s.  Bremsscheiben, Pedale, Lenker), wo unter UmstÃ¤nden der SpaÃ sehr schnell  leidet, wenn nÃ¤mlich die Bremspower plÃ¶tzlich fehlt, weil die Scheiben  faden oder ich keinen guten Stand auf dem Bike habe.
> Man kann auch mit nem Racer in racelastiger Sitzhaltung Touren fahren. Ob das SpaÃ macht? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Der Tipp zum Schaltwerk ist Ã¼brigens Dein Sparbuch (Fehlkauf), ebenso der Hinweis auf die Kassette.
> 
> SchÃ¶n, dass Du nun angefixt bist. Such jetzt einfach weiter nach guten  Parts mit guten Preisen. Lies die Artikelbeschreibungen gut durch und  eigne Dir so das Wissen um die Parts an, die an Dein Bike passen kÃ¶nnten



Ein Bike ohne Reserven ist das letzte was ich haben will.
Bei der Bremse bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die 160er Scheibe reicht, da ich sehr leicht bin. Habe jetzt vorsichtshalber aber auch die 180er Scheibe genommen. (Fahre beim HT XTR mit 180er V/H und hatte nie Probleme mit Bremsfading o.Ã¤hnl.)

Bei der Schaltung eher in Richtung X.9 gehen?
Auf XT (Schaltung/Umwerfer) mÃ¶chte ich nur ungern gehen, finde den QualitÃ¤tssprung von XT zu XTR schon recht deutlich.

Werde aber weiter auf der Suche nach Teilen bleiben, das Rad muss eh erst im FrÃ¼hjahr fertig sein, von daher gibts keinen Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht, warum die Durin zu flattrig/CC-lastig sein soll. Ich fahr sie zwar am HT, bin aber begeistert von der Gabel. Sensibel, geringes Losbrechmoment, schluckfreudig, leicht.


----------



## make65 (10. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Auf XT (Schaltung/Umwerfer) möchte ich nur ungern gehen, finde den Qualitätssprung von XT zu XTR schon recht deutlich.



Und woran machst Du den Qualitätssprung fest? Im wesentlichen ist die XT nur etwas schwerer als die XTR.

Wenn Du das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu Grunde legst, ist die XT mit das beste was der Markt zu bieten hat.


----------



## pefro (10. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Schlauch auf Continental Race Supersonic geändert oder sollte man fahren?



Fahren sollte man ja, auch bei einem Alpen X - ob Du mit den Conti Race Supersonic auf einem Alpencross  öfters dazu kommst, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Mal ernsthaft: Du versuchst jetzt schon mit waghalsigen Schläuchen Gewicht zu sparen... -> dass ist für nen Alpen X völliger Unfug. Gehe bitte nochmal in Dich und überlege Dir, ob Du den Rahmen nicht doch verkaufst und Dir erstmal die passende Basis für so ein Projekt besorgst, dann musst Du später auch nicht zwanghaft ein paar Gramm an solch noralgischen Punkten sparen, die Dir die ganze Tour versauen können.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## tom198 (10. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> - wo du wirklich sinnhaft für kleines geld gewicht sparen kannst tust es nicht - schläuche



versus



pefro schrieb:


> Fahren sollte man ja, auch bei einem Alpen X - ob Du mit den Conti Race Supersonic auf einem Alpencross  öfters dazu kommst, wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> 
> Mal ernsthaft: Du versuchst jetzt schon mit waghalsigen Schläuchen Gewicht zu sparen... -> dass ist für nen Alpen X völliger Unfug.



Jetzt weiß der arme doch gar nicht mehr, was nun richtig ist 

Lenkerbreite ist sicher eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks  wird ja ganz offensichtlich auch kein Freerider.

Aber zum Rest:
Das wird teuer - und der Großteil der Sachen dürfte sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nur schwer finden lassen.

Aber mach dein Ding, im Frühjahr kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit.

greez, tom

P.S. Da du den Rahmen ja da hast, hänge ihn einfach mal an die Waage (mit Sattelklemme und Steuersatz) und schau mal, ob das angegebene Gewicht stimmt


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Oktober 2010)

make65 schrieb:


> Und woran machst Du den Qualitätssprung fest? Im wesentlichen ist die XT nur etwas schwerer als die XTR.
> 
> Wenn Du das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu Grunde legst, ist die XT mit das beste was der Markt zu bieten hat.



Im Schalten selber, die XTR schaltet einfach zackiger und sauberer, finde ich! 



pefro schrieb:


> Fahren sollte man ja, auch bei einem Alpen X - ob Du mit den Conti Race Supersonic auf einem Alpencross  öfters dazu kommst, wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> 
> Mal ernsthaft: Du versuchst jetzt schon mit waghalsigen Schläuchen Gewicht zu sparen... -> dass ist für nen Alpen X völliger Unfug.  Gehe bitte nochmal in Dich und überlege Dir, ob Du den Rahmen nicht  doch verkaufst und Dir erstmal die passende Basis für so ein Projekt  besorgst, dann musst Du später auch nicht zwanghaft ein paar Gramm an  solch noralgischen Punkten sparen, die Dir die ganze Tour versauen  können.
> 
> ...


 
 Da hat mein PC wohl die Hälfte vergessen  Sollte die Frage kommen, ob der Umstieg auf Tubeless beim nem AX zu empfehlen ist.

Das mit dem Reifen sparen hat dein Vorredner so gesagt, jetzt spare ich  an den Reifen, da ist es auch wieder falsch... ja was denn nun 



tom198 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß der arme doch gar nicht mehr, was nun richtig ist



So siehts aus 



tom198 schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite ist sicher eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks  wird ja ganz offensichtlich auch kein Freerider.
> 
> Aber zum Rest:
> Das wird teuer - und der Großteil der Sachen dürfte sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nur schwer finden lassen.
> ...



Sobald ich eine passende Waage habe, werde ich ihn nochmal dran hängen! deswegen gibts ja in meiner Tabelle auch die Spalte mit dem realen Gewicht! 

Bei den Teilen bin ich ja noch etwas flexibel, je nach dem was der Gebrauchtmarkt bietet. Gab ja hier schon ein paar Vorschläge für alternativen.

Und hier nochmal das Update:








Achja und zu den Laufrädern....

Waren die Normalen Gewichte von Acrionsports...
Naben 170g+272g
Felgen 790g
Speichen 278g
Nippel 20g

Macht 1530g


----------



## pefro (10. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reifen sparen hat dein Vorredner so gesagt, jetzt spare ich  an den Reifen, da ist es auch wieder falsch... ja was denn nun



Der sharky hat viel Ahnung und recht. Aussen am Rad merkst Du die Schwungmasse und das Mehrgewicht am deutlichsten. Mit nem Schlauch kannst Du da günstig sparen, da Du mit 160g pro Stück recht schwere Schläuche veranschlagt hattest. 

Die knallst Du jetzt raus und tauschst sie gegen das Leichteste, was Du finden konntest. Was soll man da noch sagen? Das selber Denken kann Dir halt niemand abnehmen...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Gabel gegen eine Fox F32 getauscht


 nach wie vor: ne reba. die fox ist unnÃ¶tig teuer!


XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Lenker wÃ¼rde ich dann bei Bedarf tauschen z.b. vorm AX


 da wÃ¼rd ich dir auf jeden fall zu raten!


XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Bremse habe ich jetzt schon da, wird aber eventuell nochmal getauscht, wenn sie mir nicht gefallen sollte... Alternative wÃ¤re z.b. eine Marta SL


 ersetze pest gegen cholera... 


XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Scheiben auf 180mm geÃ¤ndert


 es geht um die windcutter an sich. die dinger wiegen net sooo extrem wenig aber bremsen schlechter


XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Wie meinst du das beim Schaltwerk? Gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du einen Langen KÃ¤fig meinst


 ja. der mid cage packt deine Ã¼bersetzung nicht


XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Zum Budget muss ich sagen, dass ich mit den Preisen die ich jetzt grob ausgerechnet habe (teilweise Gebrauchtpreise, teilweise Neupreise) nur knapp Ã¼ber dem Budget bin


  wie hoch ist dein budget denn? ich hab 1500â¬ fÃ¼r die RENOVIERUNG meines HT eingeplant, da wird auÃer gabel, laufrÃ¤dern und etwas kleinkram nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig viel getauscht, dennoch wÃ¤re eine 200â¬ kassette (noch dazu da verschleiÃteil) da nicht drin und sinnig schon garnicht


XtremeHunter schrieb:


> -Schlauch auf Continental Race Supersonic geÃ¤ndert oder sollte man fahren?


 nimm einen SV14 von schwalbe und schicht


@tom198
beides ist richtig. er hat sackschwere 180g schlÃ¤uche eingeplant. ein 130g schlauch ist auch in einem 2.4er stabil genug und nicht pannenanfÃ¤llig. 100g gespart und keinen cent mehr ausgeben. super! die ganzen XX-light und supersonics sind m.E. zu anfÃ¤llig. wenn man nassgeschwitzt bei 2Â°C und schneefall auf nem berg steht (ja passiert beim AX) dann ist das letzte was man brauchen kann ne reifenpanne weil die wurstdÃ¤rme in den reifen kollabieren


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Oktober 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> Der sharky hat viel Ahnung und recht. Aussen am Rad merkst Du die Schwungmasse und das Mehrgewicht am deutlichsten. Mit nem Schlauch kannst Du da gÃ¼nstig sparen, da Du mit 160g pro StÃ¼ck recht schwere SchlÃ¤uche veranschlagt hattest.
> 
> Die knallst Du jetzt raus und tauschst sie gegen das Leichteste, was Du finden konntest. Was soll man da noch sagen? Das selber Denken kann Dir halt niemand abnehmen...
> 
> ...



Erfahrungsberichte Ã¼ber SchlÃ¤uche findet man leider wenig, deswegen hab ich da ein bisschen auf eure Erfahrungen gehofft



sharky schrieb:


> nach wie vor: ne reba. die fox ist unnÃ¶tig teuer!



Ok. Wie gesagt, leigt auch daran, was ich fÃ¼r Preise bekomme. Vom Gewicht her sind sie ja annÃ¤hernd gleich.




sharky schrieb:


> ersetze pest gegen cholera...



VorschlÃ¤ge?



sharky schrieb:


> es geht um die windcutter an sich. die dinger wiegen net sooo extrem wenig aber bremsen schlechter



Empfehlung? Original Avid G3?



sharky schrieb:


> wie hoch ist dein budget denn? ich hab 1500â¬ fÃ¼r die RENOVIERUNG  meines HT eingeplant, da wird auÃer gabel, laufrÃ¤dern und etwas  kleinkram nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig viel getauscht, dennoch wÃ¤re eine 200â¬  kassette (noch dazu da verschleiÃteil) da nicht drin und sinnig schon  garnicht



Hab ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben  1500â¬ ohne Bremsen und Rahmen 



sharky schrieb:


> nimm einen SV14 von schwalbe und schicht



Ok, danke 



pefro schrieb:


> @tom198
> beides ist richtig. er hat sackschwere 180g schlÃ¤uche eingeplant. ein  130g schlauch ist auch in einem 2.4er stabil genug und nicht  pannenanfÃ¤llig. 100g gespart und keinen cent mehr ausgeben. super! die  ganzen XX-light und supersonics sind m.E. zu anfÃ¤llig. wenn man  nassgeschwitzt bei 2Â°C und schneefall auf nem berg steht (ja passiert  beim AX) dann ist das letzte was man brauchen kann ne reifenpanne weil  die wurstdÃ¤rme in den reifen kollabieren



Jop, das ist klar


----------



## Easy (11. Oktober 2010)

Tja, 
spätestens nach dem 1. "richtigen" Alpencross (damit schließe ich mal Via Claudia aus) wird man feststellen, was wirklich taugt und was nicht. Wenn auch noch das Wetter mies ist, ist das ein richtiger Test für das Material.  

Leichte Teile machen bei einem AlpenX nur Sinn, wenn sie wirklich taugen und dauerhaft haltbar sind. Die hier genannten Windcutter-Bremsscheiben in 160 werden sich nach der ersten längeren Abfahrt verabschieden. Meine 160er am Hinterrad hat zumindest meinen diesjährigen AlpenX nicht überstanden, sie ist regelrecht abgeraucht, trotz Verzicht auf Dauerbremsung und ich wiege nur 57kg. Die 180er vorne hat gehalten.  Also würde ich das nächste mal vorne wie hinten 180er nehmen. Bei einen ausgestandenen Mann würde ich vorne zur 203er raten. Ich finde die Windcutter ansonsten schon gut, muss allerdings zur Bremse und den Bremspads passen, was sie nicht zu jeder tut. 

Grammfeilscherei sollte weiterhin bei Sattel und Griffe Tabu sein, hier zählt ausschließlich nur Komfort. Genauso bei den Reifen - hier zählt Fahr- und Pannensicherheit. Wenn breite Reifen, dann gleich auch breite Felgen! Nur breite und leichte Felgen sind nur sehr schwer (und teuer) zu bekommen. Echte 2,2er sollten es aber mindestens sein. Die Racing Ralphs haben zu wenig Gripp.  

Die Rahmengröße ist ebenfalls entscheidend und kann nicht durch eine einzelne Testrunde um den Parkplatz entschieden werden. Ich würde im Zweifelsfall zu den kleineren Rahmen greifen - habe ich zumindest die teure und mit Genickstarre verbundene Erfahrung gemacht. Ein Rahmenwechsel wird sehr teuer. Die letzten zusätzlichen Millimeter Federweg finde ich jetzt nicht so entscheidend. Entscheidender ist Komfort und Fahrsicherheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass um den Federweg zuviel Hype gemacht wird, denke aber auch, dass der im Falle eines reinrassigen AX Bikes seine Berechtigung hat. Aber nun gut, wenn es nun doch ein Alltagsbike werden soll, dass einen AX überstehen soll, hast du den Threadtitel vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt.



vor 2-3 jahren wäre die diskussion eher gewesen, ob man mit einem 140mm bike überhaupt einen alpencross fahren kann, oder ob man damit ZU VIEL federweg rumschleppt, oder ob ein hardtail sinnvoller wäre, da wartungsärmer/weniger defektanfällig.


langsam wirds albern.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Oktober 2010)

fone schrieb:


> vor 2-3 jahren wäre die diskussion eher gewesen, ob man mit einem 140mm bike überhaupt einen alpencross fahren kann, oder ob man damit ZU VIEL federweg rumschleppt, oder ob ein hardtail sinnvoller wäre, da wartungsärmer/weniger defektanfällig.
> 
> 
> langsam wirds albern.


 

hihi, stimmt


----------



## ecopower (11. Oktober 2010)

fone schrieb:


> langsam wirds albern.



Stimmt!
Und viele Einzelmeinungen zum Material sind ohnehin ausschließlich subjektiv und Geschmackssache.
Ob Sattel, ob Schläuche, ob....., es gibt keine wirklichen Empfehlungen die seriös sind!
Mit allen heutigen Standard MTBs kommt der erfahrene Biker über die Alpen! Wofür ein besonderes Bike? 
Ein Scheitern liegt wohl am Häufigsten am Können des Fahrers oder am Wetter.


----------



## kalaus (11. Oktober 2010)

fone schrieb:


> vor 2-3 jahren wäre die diskussion eher gewesen, ob man mit einem 140mm bike überhaupt einen alpencross fahren kann, oder ob man damit ZU VIEL federweg rumschleppt, oder ob ein hardtail sinnvoller wäre, da wartungsärmer/weniger defektanfällig.langsam wirds albern.


vor ein paar Jahren hatten die Bikes auch komplett andere Geometriedaten, bescheuerte Rahmenformen, keinen Propedal und all so Zeugs. Aber für manche ist die Erde eben immer noch eine Scheibe oder sie wissen ....
Das ist albern und hilft dem TE noch weniger weiter wenn  er doch gar keine Erfahrung hat.
klaus


----------



## Goedinio (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich meine Meinung auch mal zum besten geben darf:

Kauf dir ein einigermaÃen gut ausgestattetes Bike und tausch den Rahmen, z.B. sowas: 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


damit wirst du dein Wunschgewicht zwar nicht erreichen, wenn du dann aber den Rahmen noch verhÃ¶kern kannst hast du noch ca 500â¬ von deinem Budget Ã¼ber und kannst dir noch schÃ¶ne Teile dazu kaufen.

Wie gesagt nur ne Idee, mal sehen was du davon hÃ¤lst.


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2010)

kalaus schrieb:


> vor ein paar Jahren hatten die Bikes auch komplett andere Geometriedaten, bescheuerte Rahmenformen, keinen Propedal und all so Zeugs. Aber für manche ist die Erde eben immer noch eine Scheibe oder sie wissen ....
> Das ist albern und hilft dem TE noch weniger weiter wenn  er doch gar keine Erfahrung hat.
> klaus



falscher thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2010)

fone schrieb:


> vor 2-3 jahren wäre die diskussion eher gewesen, ob man mit einem 140mm bike überhaupt einen alpencross fahren kann, oder ob man damit ZU VIEL federweg rumschleppt, oder ob ein hardtail sinnvoller wäre, da wartungsärmer/weniger defektanfällig.
> 
> 
> langsam wirds albern.



vor 2-3 jahren wogen die bikes auch noch einiges mehr und hatten ne kinematik, mit der man in der tat nicht wirklich komfortabel war um über die alpen zu fahren. auch die robustheit der federelemente ist weiter als damals. das einzige, was albern ist, ist, heute auf technik "von damals" zu referenzieren


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2010)

mag sein, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man heute mit einem normalen tourenfully nicht über die alpen kommt.
meine aussage bezog sich schließlich weniger auf die 140er bikes von gestern, sondern um die richtung, in die man vor 2-3 jahren gedacht hat, wenn es um einen alpencross ging.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

Ohne mich auf die Diskussion über den viel zu großen Rahmen (Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied) einzulassen, hier ein paar Anmerkungen zu Deiner Teileliste:

1) Bremsen:

Wenn's nach Sharky geht, kann man nur Elixir fahren. Alles andere endet tödlich. 

Was es an der aktuellen Marta auszusetzen gibt, würde mich doch mal interessieren. Die SL ist vielleicht unnötig teuer für die relativ geringe Gewichtsersparnis, aber beileibe nichts, was ich mit "Pest" titulieren würde.

2) Reba hingegen finde ich auch gut. Eine Fox ist selbst von privat zu teuer und funktioniert nicht soooo viel besser (Ja, ich fahre auch eine gut abgestimmte F120, gute Gabel, aber nicht mehrere Hundert Euro mehr wert als meine Rebas.)

3) Schlauch: Ggf. mal über Latex nachdenken. Mußt Du jeden Tag aufpumpen, aber sie sind sehr resistent gegenüber Durchstichen und recht leicht.
Ich schmeiße meine allerdings wieder raus, weil das Gepumpe mir auf den Senkel geht.
Insofern auch von mir: SV 14.

4) Felgen: Die DT 4.2 bzw. deren Nachfolger hat lediglich eine Maulweite von 17mm. Wenn Du mehr als 2,1" Reifen fahren willst, wäre es sehr sinnvoll, eine breitere zu nehmen. Da bauen die Reifen dann nämlich auch wirklich breit drauf und werden nicht so abgeschnürt. Außerdem kannst Du einen angenehm niedrigen Luftdruck fahren, ohne dass die Reifen hin- und herwalken oder Du Gefahr läufst, daß sie von der Felge springen.
Bei den Naben und Speichen (je nach Körpergewicht und Aufbauqualität) kannst Du dann was Leichtes nehmen.
Z.B. Novatec - Sapim Laser - Alunippel - Notubes Flow. (Wäre meine Wahl bei begrenztem Budget. Bei noch begrenzterem Budget dann halt eine etwas schwerere Felge, von Alex gibt's hier was. Aber sicherlich keine 17mm-Felge.)


5) Schaltwerk: Natürlich läßt sich eine normale MTB-Übersetzung (11-32/44-32-22) mit einem Midcage-Schaltwerk fahren. War an meinem Ghost serienmäßig so dran. Bei klein-klein würde wohl die Kette durchhängen, aber diesen Gang fährt man sowieso nicht, weil die Kette zu schräg läuft.
Der X.O.-Plastikkäfig gilt aber als alles andere als robust. Weiß nicht, ob ich den unbedingt nehmen würde.

6) Die Hope-Schnellspanner sind sehr gut, aber sehr schwer. Das Gewicht würde ich eher an anderer Stelle investieren und hier was Leichteres nehmen. (Hab ich eigentlich Dein Körpergewicht zwischen all dem Gezeter überlesen?)

7) Statt der Lock-on-Griffe vielleicht Ritcheys True Grip WCS, die sind ca. 50 - 60g leichter, verdrehen sich auch nicht und liegen sehr gut in der Hand.
Dafür das Gewicht dann lieber in einen Easton Monkeylight XC investieren.

8) Das Sattelgewicht stimmt m.E. hinten und vorne nicht. Und prüfe mal vorher, ob die Sattelstreben überhaupt in die Rennradstütze mit der seitlichen Klemmung reinpassen.

9) Bei den Pedalen geht mit den aktuellen XTR nochmal einiges - ohne Abstriche bei der Haltbarkeit.

10) Die Reifen wären mir etwas zu zahnlos für einen Alpencross, aber mußt Du wissen, wie Deine Vorlieben da sind.


----------



## tom198 (11. Oktober 2010)

Goedinio schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Meinung auch mal zum besten geben darf:
> 
> Kauf dir ein einigermaÃen gut ausgestattetes Bike und tausch den Rahmen, z.B. sowas:
> 
> ...




Deine BemÃ¼hung in allen Ehren, aber DAS Rad passt doch hinten und vorne nicht. Er wolte SRAM-Schaltkomponenten, die Kurbel passt nicht und die Gabel ist zu lang. Ob die Kette, die ZÃ¼ge und die LÃ¤nge der Bremsleitungen passen, mÃ¼sste man schauen. Abgesehen davon, glaube ich nicht, dass sich ein Dynamics-Rahmen gut verhÃ¶kern lÃ¤sst...

greez, tom


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 5) Schaltwerk: Natürlich läßt sich eine normale MTB-Übersetzung (11-32/44-32-22) mit einem Midcage-Schaltwerk fahren. War an meinem Ghost serienmäßig so dran. Bei klein-klein würde wohl die Kette durchhängen, aber diesen Gang fährt man sowieso nicht, weil die Kette zu schräg läuft.



oder bei groß-groß macht es ein ekliges geräusch und du reisst dir was zusammen. und im eifer des gefechts ist alles möglich, auch eine übersetzung, die man sonst nicht schaltet. und schon hast den salat. zudem: warum das "falsche" kaufen, wenn man es richtig machen kann? kostet doch net mehr!


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2010)

sieht besser aus und hält die kette besser.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Körpergröße 1.78, Rahmenhöhe 51cm...


Auch wenn bei Dir eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz schon vorliegt ;-) auch
mein Tip: Rahmen austauschen gegen passende Größe. 

Warum:
Aufrechte Sitzposition ist unabdingbar. Zum einen entlastet diese Sitzposition den Rücken und zum anderen fällt das schauen nach vorne deutlich leichter und man kriegt was von der Alpenwelt mit. 

Reifen und Schläuche: Fat Albert/NN/Michelin Wildgpr + SV 14...
oder besser: notubes!!!!!! Spart Gewicht!!!
Im Endeffekt vom Gewicht wie RR + Schlauch.
Racing Ralph zerstört sich schnell an scharfen Kanten. Keine gute Idee.

Bremsen: Wieviel wiegst DU und was schleppst Du über die Alpen mit? Marta kann max. 75kg...dazu kommt das Zeugs was man auf einer AlpenX mitnimmt. Schlechte Idee...
Nicht vergessen, die Marta ist eine Racebremse...es gibt eine Marta FR 2011. Vielleicht kann die mehr!?
Besser aus eigener Erfahrung eine Louise mit gelochter SL-Scheibe. So ist man gewichtsmässig nahe an die Marta für reichlich weniger Geld und hat mehr Standfestigkeit beim Bremsen.
Fahre selber die FR von 2006 mit 82 kg. Das Ding bremst alles. Ähnlich gut und leichter ist eine Formula K24 one. Fahr ich auch. Bremst eher digital und einen Ticken brutaler zu.

Gabel: Reba hätte gelangt. Fox bietet keine Vorteile. Ich hab die direkt verglichen. Kein spürbarer Unterschied.

Felgen: DT 4.2 fahre ich selber...mit 2,25er Reifen durchaus fahrbar.
Leider sind die Dinger recht anfällig was Risse angeht. Ist nix dauerhaltbares. Besser breiter, leichter: FRM 388 (fahr ich)/ZTR Flow.
Hope-Nabe wenn man das Knattern mag.
Ansonsten Acros-Nabe oder DT370. Die 240er muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Fahre selber den Vorgänger der DT 370...die Onyx. Hält viel (ALLES seit nunmehr 6 Jahren) aus.
Einspeichung individuell nach Gesamtgewicht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## XtremeHunter (12. Oktober 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Tja,
> spätestens nach dem 1. "richtigen" Alpencross (damit schließe ich mal Via Claudia aus) wird man feststellen, was wirklich taugt und was nicht. Wenn auch noch das Wetter mies ist, ist das ein richtiger Test für das Material.
> 
> Leichte Teile machen bei einem AlpenX nur Sinn, wenn sie wirklich taugen und dauerhaft haltbar sind. Die hier genannten Windcutter-Bremsscheiben in 160 werden sich nach der ersten längeren Abfahrt verabschieden. Meine 160er am Hinterrad hat zumindest meinen diesjährigen AlpenX nicht überstanden, sie ist regelrecht abgeraucht, trotz Verzicht auf Dauerbremsung und ich wiege nur 57kg. Die 180er vorne hat gehalten.  Also würde ich das nächste mal vorne wie hinten 180er nehmen. Bei einen ausgestandenen Mann würde ich vorne zur 203er raten. Ich finde die Windcutter ansonsten schon gut, muss allerdings zur Bremse und den Bremspads passen, was sie nicht zu jeder tut.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis mit den Bremsscheiben. Für die 180er (v/h) habe ich mich def. auch entschieden.
Welche Reifen könntest du empfehlen? Nobby Nic?

Die große Testrunde mit dem Rahmen kann ich ja fahren, wenn das Rad fertig ist 
Ich halte mir die Option eines späteren Rahmentausch's einfach nochmal offen, auch wenns natürlich viel mehr Aufwand ist, als den Rahmen vorher zu tauschen...



Goedinio schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Meinung auch mal zum besten geben darf:
> 
> Kauf dir ein einigermaßen gut ausgestattetes Bike und tausch den Rahmen, z.B. sowas:
> 
> ...



Hmm ich find das Rad mit der Austattung schon recht teuer, oder nicht? Da würde ich wohl einiges tauschen wollen, ich glaube da lohnt der Aufwand nicht...



fone schrieb:


> mag sein, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man heute mit einem normalen tourenfully nicht über die alpen kommt.
> meine aussage bezog sich schließlich weniger auf die 140er bikes von  gestern, sondern um die richtung, in die man vor 2-3 jahren gedacht hat,  wenn es um einen alpencross ging.




Ich glaube die Alpen haben sich in den letzten Paar Jahren nicht groß geändert 
Und wenn man mit einem HT Spass haben kann, sollte das mit einem Tourenfully auch gehen 




Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ohne mich auf die Diskussion über den viel  zu großen Rahmen (Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied) einzulassen, hier  ein paar Anmerkungen zu Deiner Teileliste:
> 
> 1) Bremsen:
> 
> ...



1.) Ich hätte die Marta nur Aufgrund der Erfahrungsberichte genommen, die ich so gefunden habe. Sah im großen und ganzen eig nicht schlecht aus. Aber erstmal sehen, wie die Avid sich im Normalbetrieb schlägt, die Bremse ist schnell gewechselt...

2.) Ok.  Da ich die Gabel ja gebraucht kaufe, kommt es einfach drauf an, wie die Preise dann liegen. Für ein paar Euro mehr würde ich die FOX schon nehmen, sollte der unterschied allerdings zu groß sein nehme ich die Reba!

3.) naja andauerndes aufpumpen ist mir auch ein wenig zu nervig... Dann lieber normale Schläuche, oder gleich Tubeless? 

4.) Die Notubes Flow sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. Deutlich breiter, bei nicht viel größerem Gewicht... Intressant. Geplant waren eig 2,25"er, da wäre die breitere Felge natürlich sinnvoll...

5.) Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Midcage. Beim Schaltwerk bin ich schon dabei mich nach einer stabileren Lösung umzuschaun.

6.) Ja hatte ich schon mehrfach angegeben, ist aber nicht weiter schlimm  Ich wiege 69 Kg, was würdest du für Schnellspanner empfehlen?

7.) Ok die Ritchey Griffe schaue ich mir mal an. Beim Lenker möchte ich wie gesagt erstmal schaun, wie er mir vom Fahren her gefällt. Den kann ich später immer noch wechseln... 

8.) Die Sattel/Sattelstützenkombi wird genauso am Originalen Dr.Z verbaut, also gehe ich mal davon aus, das es passt. Beim Gewicht schaue ich nochmal, was ich für Werte finde!

9.)Die XTR sind aber mMn nochmal ein ganzes Stück teurer. Das Geld würde ich eigentlich lieber wo anders investieren (?) 

10.) Die RR kenne ich vom HT. Für den AX würde ich die aber glaube auch nicht nehmen. Wie siehts mit Nobby Nic aus?



dkc-live schrieb:


> sieht besser aus und hält die kette besser.


Also empfiehlst du auch den Midcage?



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Auch wenn bei Dir eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz schon vorliegt ;-) auch
> mein Tip: Rahmen austauschen gegen passende Größe.
> 
> Warum:
> ...



Über Notubes hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht... War mir nur nicht sicher, ob das wirklich was für den AX ist?!

Was wäre denn die Empfehlung bei den Reifen?

Ich hatte es zwar weiter vorne schonmal geschrieben, ist aber nicht schlimm, ich wiege 69Kg + Gepäck...

Erstmal sehen, wie sich die Avid schlägt. Das die Marta eine reine Racing bremse ist klingt auch plausibel...
Ich behalte die Louise und K24 One mal im Kopf.

Wie gesagt, bei der Gabel kommt es einfach darauf an, was ich für gebrauchtpreise bekomme. Das was günstiger ist, wird gekauft! 

Die Empfehlung der ZTR Flow kam ja weiter oben schon und würde gut zum Tubeless Konzept passen...
Die 370s fand ich etwas schwer, mal sehen, wie sich die Preise der 240s in nächster Zeit so entwickeln. Ansonsten wäre die Hope Nabe in meinen Augen auch eine Intressante Alternative.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> oder bei groß-groß macht es ein ekliges geräusch und du reisst dir was zusammen. und im eifer des gefechts ist alles möglich, auch eine übersetzung, die man sonst nicht schaltet. und schon hast den salat. zudem: warum das "falsche" kaufen, wenn man es richtig machen kann? kostet doch net mehr!



Nee, machts net. Deswegen hängt die Kette ja bei klein-klein durch, weil sie passend auf groß-groß abgelängt ist.

Schnellspanner: Ich würde mir ein paar gebrauchte AC 16/17 oder Carbon-Ti (ein bißchen besser, die haben nämlich einen Anschlag) abstauben. Die sind bezahlbar und halten gut. Bei Deinem Gewicht absolut unbedenklich.

Naja gut, wenn Du über 2,25 nicht raus gehst, muß es wohl doch nicht gleich die Flow sein. Es gibt ja auch noch 19mm-Felgen dazwischen. Je nach Budget von Notubes Alpine bis Mavic XM 719d oder Alexfelgen.

Zu den Pedalen: Ich würde die Kohle lieber in nicht-Verschleißteile wie XTR-Pedale investieren als in Kassette und Kette.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Über Notubes hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht... War mir nur nicht sicher, ob das wirklich was für den AX ist?!
> 
> Was wäre denn die Empfehlung bei den Reifen?
> 
> ...



Notubes geht für AX. Habs schon im Harz getestet. Hält viel aus. Bin damit schon Wurzelteppiche und S2-3 runter. Bleibt alles dicht.
Vorteil: keine Pannen, gutes Abrollen, Fahrkomfort, Gewicht
Mein Reifentip wäre: Michelin Wildgripr oder Fat Albert. Nobby Nic geht auch....Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (12. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nee, machts net. Deswegen hängt die Kette ja bei klein-klein durch, weil sie passend auf groß-groß abgelängt ist.
> 
> Schnellspanner: Ich würde mir ein paar gebrauchte AC 16/17 oder Carbon-Ti (ein bißchen besser, die haben nämlich einen Anschlag) abstauben. Die sind bezahlbar und halten gut. Bei Deinem Gewicht absolut unbedenklich.
> 
> ...




Ok, bei den Felgen schaue ich mich dann nochmal um.
Eine Kombination aus XTR Naben und Notubes Alpine wäre z.b. ok?
Bei den Pedalen muss ich sehen, wie das Budget am Ende aussieht 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Notubes geht für AX. Habs schon im Harz  getestet. Hält viel aus. Bin damit schon Wurzelteppiche und S2-3 runter.  Bleibt alles dicht.
> Vorteil: keine Pannen, gutes Abrollen, Fahrkomfort, Gewicht
> Mein Reifentip wäre: Michelin Wildgripr oder Fat Albert. Nobby Nic geht auch....Gruß Sven



Na das klingt doch richtig gut! 

Bei meinen Recherchen hat sich ergeben, dass sie XTR ja vergleichbar im Gewicht und doch ein Stückchen günstiger ist...
Für den AX sollte sie ja eigentlich auch passen...
Jetzt kann ich mich gar nichtmehr entscheiden


----------



## crasher-mike (12. Oktober 2010)

ich habe den Thread nicht mehr verfolgt, aber vielleicht kommt dir das Angebot bei deiner aktuellen Planung entgegen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7647493&postcount=55


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ok, bei den Felgen schaue ich mich dann nochmal um.
> Eine Kombination aus XTR Naben und Notubes Alpine wÃ¤re z.b. ok?
> Bei den Pedalen muss ich sehen, wie das Budget am Ende aussieht
> Na das klingt doch richtig gut!
> ...



Sei Dir darÃ¼ber im Klaren, daÃ die XTR-Nabe fÃ¼r Race anstatt Haltbarkeit konstruiert ist. Wenn Du also gelegentlich mal etwas springst kÃ¶nnte es Probleme geben.
Mir ist letztens die Achse nach knapp 2 Jahren bei normaler Fahrweise XC gebrochen. Ich war auch nicht der Erste, dem das passiert ist. Ersatzteile lassen sich aber prima nachkaufen (70â¬ das Set).
Robust ist was anderes. WÃ¼rde mittlerweile eher was haltbareres nehmen ala DT Swiss 370, XT oder Hope bzw. Acros + ZTR Alpine, Flow oder FRM 388. Dazu rote Nippel, schwarze Speichen 

Pedale: ich schwÃ¶r auf Time...allerdings nicht gerade leicht aber breiter Stand und gute Funktion im Dreck.
GruÃ
Sven


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2010)

ohh man. was man hier für nen mist liest. die xtr ist um einiges robuster als die anderen shimano naben...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ohh man. was man hier für nen mist liest. die xtr ist um einiges robuster als die anderen shimano naben...



@dkc-live...Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal.....deine Beiträge in diesem thread sagen einiges über Dich.

Ich zitiere Dich mal selber..spiegelt einiges über Dich wieder:


dkc-live schrieb:


> sorry den text hätteste dir auch sparen können. da ist mal 0 inhalt drinne und die andere schriftart ist er auch nicht wert...



Also:
Meine Achse ist bei normaler Fahrweise gebrochen. Muss nicht sein, kann aber passieren!!!

Laut nubuk-bikes ist die XTR "auf Leichtlauf aber nicht auf Haltbarkeit " ausgelegt. Bei 2 Jahren intensiver Fahrweise (10.000 km bei mir) "ganz normal, daß sie kaputt geht".

Konnte ich deshalb auch nicht auf Garantie regeln. Wer also eine Transalp fährt oder bunnyhops macht, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein...comprende?

Die XTR-Nabe ist also KEINE Allmountain-Nabe. Wird auch so nicht von Paul Lange/Shimano beworben. Sie ist komplett auf Leichtbau/Race ausgelegt und deshalb beklagen sich bei mtbr.com in den product-reviews auch viele über kurze Wartungsintervalle und generell über eine höhere Empfindlichkeit.

Mehr dazu hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=405859

und bei mtbr.com


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2010)

nur weil deine eine achse gebrochen ist sagt das gar nix. wenigstens stelle ich keine hohlen behauptungen in den raum.

meine xtr, xt und deore laufen super auch bei aggressiverer fahrweise und ich würde eine xtr immer vorziehen.

kurze wartungsintervalle du mich auch. da sind fuscher vom fach am werk. meine xtr hat jetzt schon einige tausend kilometer runter und da musste nix gemacht werden und sie hat auch kein spiel.

es gibt halt nen unterschied zwischen aggressiver fahrweise und ohne fahrkönnen runterpoltern.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nur weil deine eine achse gebrochen ist sagt das gar nix. wenigstens stelle ich keine hohlen behauptungen in den raum.
> 
> meine xtr, xt und deore laufen super auch bei aggressiverer fahrweise und ich würde eine xtr immer vorziehen.
> 
> ...



Toller Schreibstil.  

Es geht auch nicht um Behauptungen sondern um Tatsachen: Shimano selbst schränkt das Einsatzgebiet für XTR, XT und auch Deore u.a. Gruppen ein..ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht.
Die XT hat z.B. ein breiteres Spektrum als XTR.

Wenn Du mit Deiner Dir gottgegebenen Naivität "einige tausend km" Glück gehabt hast mit Deinen Naben, dann Glückwunsch, ich bin die XTR etwas mehr gefahren und kann das wohl besser beurteilen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung lebt eine gewichtsoptimierte besser gedichtete XTR auch nicht ewig und sollte jährlich gewartet werden wegen Spiel, Fett. etc.

Für ALLE Shimano-Naben gilt aber: Spielfreiheit regelmässig überprüfen und ab und zu neu fetten: Das verlängert die Lebensdauer enorm.
(fahre ebenfalls noch Deore und LX)...gehts jetzt in Deinen Kopf rein?


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nee, machts net. Deswegen hängt die Kette ja bei klein-klein durch, weil sie passend auf groß-groß abgelängt ist.



WENN sie passend auf groß-groß abgelängt ist. nicht WEIL. denn es gibt genug spezialisten die das garantiert nicht so machen und ruckzuck hast dann das problem. denn es gibt vermutlich ähnlich viele methoden, die kettenlänge zu bestimmen, wie es user hier gibt


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Shimano selbst schränkt das Einsatzgebiet für XTR, XT und auch Deore u.a. Gruppen ein..



das ist keine einschränkung sondern eine empfehlung, wofür die gruppe idealer weise geeignet ist. dennoch sollen sogar schon XTR kurbeln in bikeparks gesichtet worden sein, ohne zu brechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> WENN sie passend auf groß-groß abgelängt ist. nicht WEIL. denn es gibt genug spezialisten die das garantiert nicht so machen und ruckzuck hast dann das problem. denn es gibt vermutlich ähnlich viele methoden, die kettenlänge zu bestimmen, wie es user hier gibt



Ich habe sie abgelängt. Also paßt sie auch. Und Ghost war bei der original verbauten tatsächlich auch in der Lage, das richtig zu machen... Weil meine Kette richtig abgelängt ist... vaschdoasch?

Wenn jemand zu blöd ist, ne Kette richtig abzulängen, dann ist es relativ egal, was für ein Schaltwerk er nimmt, er kann's trotzdem verbocken.
Montagefehler sind also kein Argument.

Aber wir verzetteln uns hier an einem Nebenkriegsschauplatz, die 10-15g für den längeren Käfig fallen hier auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist keine einschränkung sondern eine empfehlung, wofür die gruppe idealer weise geeignet ist. dennoch sollen sogar schon XTR kurbeln in bikeparks gesichtet worden sein, ohne zu brechen...



Na gut, dann Empfehlung..liest sich aber anders bei Paul-Lange. Kurbeln und Naben sind aber schon ein kleiner Unterschied, da sollte man differenzieren. Naben muss man warten, Kurbeln nicht. Funktionieren tut alles irgendwie...

Ich fahre selber auch gelegentlich eine Alivio-Kurbel auf dem Stadt-MTB durchs Gelände spazieren und das alte Sram 5.0-Zeugs hält auch einiges aus.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Oktober 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> ich habe den Thread nicht mehr verfolgt, aber vielleicht kommt dir das Angebot bei deiner aktuellen Planung entgegen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7647493&postcount=55



Finde es ist ein richtig guter Preis.
Größe M sollte dir auch gut passen.

Für den AX könnte man noch Lenker, Scheiben und Reifen tauschen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (15. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt haben wir uns bitte alle wieder lieb, es geht nur um eine Fahrradnabe 

Mal schaun was Shimano selber dazu sagt, habe denen mal eine Mail geschrieben!

Die Kurbel ist Ã¼brigens auch bestellt. Wird eine FSA K-Force mit BB30 Keramiklager  Gabs es fÃ¼r unter 300â¬ neu vom HÃ¤ndler, da musste ich zuschlagen. FÃ¼r eine Afterburner mit Lager hÃ¤tte ich fast das gleiche bezahlt...

Kleines Update:

LaufrÃ¤der (werde auf jeden Fall den Tubeless-Weg gehen, weiss nur noch nicht genau mit welcher Felge) und ein paar Kleinteile werden noch geÃ¤ndert.


----------



## 12die4 (15. Oktober 2010)

- XTR Schalthebel zu kaufen ist Geldverschwendung. Die XT Shifter lassen sich im Handumdrehung auf Multi-Release umbauen (entsprechendes How-To hier im Forum zu finden). Damit ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen XT und XTR die etwas hÃ¼bschere Optik. DafÃ¼r gleich doppelt so viel zahlen? Schwachsinn.

- FÃ¼r Alpencross wÃ¼rde ich an deiner Stelle lieber die 15QR Variante von der Fox F100 nehmen. Die hat eine 15mm Steckachse, die deutlich mehr Steifigkeit als die alte Schnellspanner-LÃ¶sung besitzt. Sehr sinnvoll, wenn es auch man in etwas ruppigere Trails geht. Wiegt etwas mehr, lohnt sich aber imo.

- Probier die Juicy ruhig mal aus. Ansonsten wÃ¼rde ich eine Elixir empfehlen. Das ist ein echter AlleskÃ¶nner und ist fÃ¼r XC genauso Ã¶fters im Einsatz wie fÃ¼r Down-Hill. Fading ist da ein Fremdwort. Marta SL ist tatsÃ¤chlich rein auf XC ausgelegt und daher nicht empfehlenswert.

- Lass es mit den Windcutter Scheiben. Die rubbeln dir den Belag runter und haben schlechtere Standfestigkeit. Da die Blechdicke auch noch geringer ist, verziehen sie sich gerne mal (thermisch oder durch kleine SchlÃ¤ge im Einsatz) und dann kannst du sie nur mit sehr viel FeingefÃ¼hl nochmal richten. Nimm die Serienscheiben (vermutlich Avid G3). Die paar Gramm, die die mehr wiegen, sind gut angelegt. Weniger VerschleiÃ, weniger BremsgerÃ¤usche, weniger Fading.

- XTR Kassette weiÃ ich auch nicht, ob die nÃ¶tig ist. VerschleiÃt auch nicht langsamer als eine XT, ist nur geringfÃ¼gig leichter, aber deutlich teurer. Aber ist deine Entscheidung, ob du alle paar tausend Kilometer wieder 100â¬ in die Hand nehmen willst.

- Korrigiere mal das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes. Bei der Zusammenstellung, dÃ¼rftest du eher bei knapp 1600gr liegen.

- Sattel ist fÃ¼r AX Selbstvergewaltigung. Aber wenn ich recht weiÃ, willst du den dann vorher wechseln? Hab den Thread nur Ã¼berflogen.

- Bist du dir sicher, dass die Gewichte von Steuersatz und Sattelklemme wirklich im Rahmengewicht enthalten sind? Normalerweise kommt das nÃ¤mlich noch oben drauf. Wenn das die Serienteile bleiben, kannst du vermutlich mit 50gr fÃ¼r die Klemme und 100-150gr fÃ¼r den Steuersatz mit Kralle und Ahead-Kappe rechnen.


----------



## garbel (16. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Für ALLE Shimano-Naben gilt aber: Spielfreiheit regelmässig überprüfen...



Warum dieses? Einmal korrekt eingestellt und anständig gekontert, muß man da bis zum jährlichen Wartungsintervell nix dran machen.



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Laut nubuk-bikes ist die XTR "auf Leichtlauf aber nicht auf Haltbarkeit " ausgelegt. Bei 2 Jahren intensiver Fahrweise (10.000 km bei mir) "ganz normal, daß sie kaputt geht".



Was geht den kaputt? Konus? Freilauf? Achsbruch? Ich fahre auch seit 1993 (u. a.) Shimano XTR. Bis auf einen vermackelten rechten Konus an einer 900er Hinterradnabe und einem sporadisch durchrutschenden Freilauf an einer 950er hat der Kram bei mir gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Oktober 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> Warum dieses? Einmal korrekt eingestellt und anständig gekontert, muß man da bis zum jährlichen Wartungsintervell nix dran machen.
> Was geht den kaputt? Konus? Freilauf? Achsbruch? Ich fahre auch seit 1993 (u. a.) Shimano XTR. Bis auf einen vermackelten rechten Konus an einer 900er Hinterradnabe und einem sporadisch durchrutschenden Freilauf an einer 950er hat der Kram bei mir gehalten.



So meinte ich. Bei Auslieferung prüfen ob vernünftig gekontert und genügend gefettet. Einmal im Jahr dann erneut Spiel überprüfen verlängert die Lebensdauer.

Hab auch schon geschrieben, was kaputt ging aber ich wiederhol mich gern: die Achse meiner 975er Nabe ist Höhe Kassette gebrochen. Wenn bei Dir alles okay ist, sei happy. 
Eventuell hat einfach die Qualität seit `93 nachgelassen...

backtotopic:
der Tip mit den XT-Hebeln ist goldwert.

Kassette:
 PG950 von Sram. Wiegt 230g und kostet ein Bruchteil der XTR.


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> So meinte ich. Bei Auslieferung prüfen ob vernünftig gekontert und genügend gefettet. Einmal im Jahr dann erneut Spiel überprüfen verlängert die Lebensdauer.
> 
> Hab auch schon geschrieben, was kaputt ging aber ich wiederhol mich gern: die Achse meiner 975er Nabe ist Höhe Kassette gebrochen. Wenn bei Dir alles okay ist, sei happy.
> Eventuell hat einfach die Qualität seit `93 nachgelassen...
> ...



Ok, habe auch eher gemischte Meinungen über die XTR gefunden. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie so das richtige ist. Eventuell wirds eine Hope mit FRM Felgen.

Der Tip mit den XT Shiftern it wirklich super! zumal die XTR Teile scheinbar gebraucht auch nicht billiger werden...

Bist du dir bei der Sram Kassette sicher? Ich finde da beim 11-32 Modell nur Gewichte um 330g.
Die XT wäre allerdings eine recht günstige alternative mit 256g.



12die4 schrieb:


> - XTR Schalthebel zu kaufen ist Geldverschwendung.  Die XT Shifter lassen sich im Handumdrehung auf Multi-Release umbauen  (entsprechendes How-To hier im Forum zu finden). Damit ist der einzige  Unterschied zwischen XT und XTR die etwas hübschere Optik. Dafür gleich  doppelt so viel zahlen? Schwachsinn.
> 
> - Für Alpencross würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber die 15QR Variante von  der Fox F100 nehmen. Die hat eine 15mm Steckachse, die deutlich mehr  Steifigkeit als die alte Schnellspanner-Lösung besitzt. Sehr sinnvoll,  wenn es auch man in etwas ruppigere Trails geht. Wiegt etwas mehr, lohnt  sich aber imo.
> 
> ...



Das mit den XT Hebeln ist super, danke!
Die Juicys werde ich so erstmal nehmen, sollten ja nicht so extrem schlecht sein.

Bei den Scheiben bin ich jetzt mitlerweile auch wieder bei den Original Scheiben. Eventuell welche mit Centerlock, je nachdem, welche Nabe es wird...

Zur Kasette habe ich ja oben schon was geschrieben, auch hier sollte die XT ja theoretisch reichen...
Da der Laufradsatz noch nicht entgültig feststeht, werde ich das Gewicht dann nochmal ändern, wenn es soweit ist. Letztendlich sollte ich aber in dem Gewichtsbereich liegen.

Den Rahmen wiege ich, sobald ich eine passende Waage da habe, die Personenwaage hat mir heute 2,6Kg angezeigt, aber da will ich mich nicht so drauf verlassen...

Eventuell gibts die Tage noch ein Update beim Rahmen...


----------



## Kingdineling (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich mische mich hier mal kurz wieder mit ein. Habe jetzt seit meinem letzten Post hier nicht alles mit gelesen, daher bin ich leider nicht ganz up-to-date. Dennoch möchte ich zur Diskussion nochmal ein kleinen Beitrag leisten.

Die XTR-Naben sollten bei deinem Einsatzgebiet perfekt passen. Leichtbau mit temporärer Tendenz zum AlpX. Stabil genug sind sie, da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen. Die Aussage von 12die4 mit der 15mm Achse hat natürlich Hand und Fuß, stabiler ist die Kombi. Die XTR-Naben gibt es aber meines Wissens nach nur als Schnellspanner.

Habe die Juicy 7 selber 3 Jahre gefahren und bin nicht wirklich ihr Fan. Die Montage des Bremssattels mittels dieser "Halb Kugel-Befestigung", zur besseren Justierung auf die Scheibe, ist meiner Meinung nach absolut in die Hose gegangen. Funktionierte bei mir nie wie es in der Betriebsanleitung stand, war immer eine riesen Feintunerei den Bremssattel auszurichten. Die Bremsleistung war aber schon ok, wobei ich für mich, 110kg sicher nicht 180/160 hätte wählen sollen sondern eher 203/180. Gewicht naja, sicher im Rahmen aber für die Leistung zu viel finde ich. Elixir ist sicher etwas besser, mein Tip Hope X2, selber habe ich keine, da zu teuer, ich dürfte ihre Performance aber schon mal an einem Testbike meines Händlers kurz an testen. Ich muss sagen für das Gewicht eine super Bremsleistung. Bei den Scheiben muss ich ehrlich sagen bin ich kein Freund der Leichtbau Alligator Dinger. Sicher viele fahren sie und haben wenig Probleme oder sagen es nicht wenn welche da sind. Ich denke das die Gewichtsersparnis bei den Scheiben, durch weniger Material, enorm auf Kosten der Sicherheit eingekauft wird. Persönlich würde ich dieses Wagnis nicht eingehen.

Die XTR Hebel habe ich mir seiner Zeit am "Leichtbau" Hardtail auch gespart, wegen des Preies halt. Die XT Schalthebel sind genau so gut, mit dem Tuning, wiegen nur knapp 40g mehr, oder sowas. Und die Optik? Naja wenn man an den XT Hebeln die Ganganzeige demontiert, was ich gemacht habe und die Hebel unter der Bremse verschwinden macht es keinen Unterschied mehr, außer im leichteren Portmonaie.

Bei den Kassetten würde ich wegen der Funktionalität zu Sram raten. Ich habe selber die Erfahrung gemacht das die, subjektiv gesehen natürlich, besser und schneller schalten als die von Shimano. Wobei ich da nur auf die XT Kassette zurück greifen kann, die XTR habe ich nicht gefahren. Von Sram hatte ich die PG 990 und die war, wie gesagt, besser als die XT.

Ansonsten wenn das Gewicht eine große Rolle spielt mal von KCNC suchen, teuer aber sehr leicht und sehr schnell.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Liste von oben schon recht ansprechend. denke das bike wird viel Spaß machen.


----------



## garbel (17. Oktober 2010)

Kingdineling schrieb:


> Die XTR-Naben gibt es aber meines Wissens nach nur als Schnellspanner.



Die neueste Generation XTR gibt es für QR15 (HB-M988) und Schnellspann-Disc (HB-M985), den Vorgänger gibt es als Schnellspanner-Version für V-Brakes (HB-M970) und für Disc (HB-M975), als QR15 (HB-M978) und für 20mm Steckachse (HB-M976). Davor is nix mit Steckachse.

Die Hinterradnabe hat erst seit der neuesten Generaton Steckachse, und zwar X12 (FH-M988). Es gibt natürlich auch eine Schnellspanner-Version (FH-M985). Die Disc-Modelle haben alle Centerlock. Die neuen Versionen (xx-M98x) gibt es nicht mehr für V-Brake. Umbau auf andere Systeme ist nach wie vor nicht möglich.


----------



## bobons (17. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Kassette:
> PG950 von Sram. Wiegt 230g und kostet ein Bruchteil der XTR.



Meine PG 950 11-32 wiegt 350 g, die 230 g gelten nur für die 11-26. Ich weiss nicht was es für Steigungen beim einem AX gibt, ich würde aber lieber auf 11-30/34 setzen.
Zudem finde ich die Haltbarkeit nicht gut, habe nun an der 2. Kassette innerhalb von 500 km leichte Haifisch-Ausprägungen, kenne ich so von keiner Shimano-Kassette. Einfach eine SLX oder XT nehmen.



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen muss ich sehen, wie das Budget am Ende aussieht


@TE: Das hattest Du mal geschrieben, aber die Liste strotzt ja nur so vor (über)teuren Teilen. Wie passt das zusammen? Da würden Pedale für 200 Euro nicht so ins Gewicht fallen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bist du dir bei der Sram Kassette sicher? Ich finde da beim 11-32 Modell nur Gewichte um 330g.
> Die XT wäre allerdings eine recht günstige alternative mit 256g.




Jetzt wo Du es sagst, hast Du recht. Ich habe meine 950er mal gewogen und das war eine 11-28. Eventuell ist die Kassette also bei 11-32 etwas schwerer.

Ich finde die 950 halt im Gegensatz zu der 990er Kassette von SRAM so interressant, weil die die Ritzel zwar nicht auf einem Grilon-Spider montiert sind, sondern, wie es Standard ist, zusammengeschraubt.

Die Qualität der Ritzel (nickelverchromt/gehärtet) ist allerdings identisch!
Schaltperformance daher auch. Preis zu einem Bruchteil einer 990.

Irgendwo seh ich da den Preis von der XT nicht mehr ein obwohl daß natürlich immer eine gute Wahl ist. Schalten tuts sich nur nicht anders.



@bobons...Gewicht haste recht, nur was Haltbarkeit angeht, habe ich andere Erfahrungen. Es gab bei mir keine signifikanten Unterschiede z.B. von LX zu 950. XT habe ich einmal draufgehabt und nie wieder.



@xtremehunter...wie erwähnt...wo Du ausserdem noch Gewicht (150g) sparen kannst, sind die Pedale....interessanter Preis:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Pedalen/Exustar-MTB-Pedal-E-PM-25-Ti::30007.html

Gruß


----------



## astral67 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Fox Gabel wirklich so leicht? Warum liest man dann in diversen LB-Threads nicht viel öfter von ihr? Mit dem Gewicht ist sie ja ein direkter SID Konkurrent. Nagut, vom Preis halt nicht, aber dafür 32mm...


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Oktober 2010)

Kingdineling schrieb:


> Ich mische mich hier mal kurz wieder mit ein. Habe jetzt seit meinem letzten Post hier nicht alles mit gelesen, daher bin ich leider nicht ganz up-to-date. Dennoch mÃ¶chte ich zur Diskussion nochmal ein kleinen Beitrag leisten.
> 
> Die XTR-Naben sollten bei deinem Einsatzgebiet perfekt passen. Leichtbau mit temporÃ¤rer Tendenz zum AlpX. Stabil genug sind sie, da wÃ¼rde ich mir keine sorgen machen. Die Aussage von 12die4 mit der 15mm Achse hat natÃ¼rlich Hand und FuÃ, stabiler ist die Kombi. Die XTR-Naben gibt es aber meines Wissens nach nur als Schnellspanner.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Schaltanzeige wÃ¼rde mich auch reizen. Das ist ehrlich gesagt, das einzige, was mich an den XT Hebeln stÃ¶rt 
Bei den Scheiben habe ich mich, wie oben schon gesagt, jetzt auch gegen die Alligtor entschieden. Das ist mir ein bisschen zu riskant.

Bei der Kasette gilt es jetzt halt ein Gutes P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis zu finden. Also wie ich das sehe, rÃ¤t man von der XT Kasette eher ab.
Die 990 gibt es ja nach Farbwunsch ab 40-50â¬. Eine Gute Alternative, wie ich finde.

Mal schaun, ein paar Sachen werden sich bis zum letztendlichen Aufbau schon ncoh Ã¤ndern, aber die grobe Richtung werde ich beibehalten.
Ich hoffe, dass das Bike dann Spass macht! 



garbel schrieb:


> Die neueste Generation XTR gibt es fÃ¼r QR15  (HB-M988) und Schnellspann-Disc (HB-M985), den VorgÃ¤nger gibt es als  Schnellspanner-Version fÃ¼r V-Brakes (HB-M970) und fÃ¼r Disc (HB-M975),  als QR15 (HB-M978) und fÃ¼r 20mm Steckachse (HB-M976). Davor is nix mit  Steckachse.
> 
> Die Hinterradnabe hat erst seit der neuesten Generaton Steckachse, und  zwar X12 (FH-M988). Es gibt natÃ¼rlich auch eine Schnellspanner-Version  (FH-M985). Die Disc-Modelle haben alle Centerlock. Die neuen Versionen  (xx-M98x) gibt es nicht mehr fÃ¼r V-Brake. Umbau auf andere Systeme ist  nach wie vor nicht mÃ¶glich.



Danke fÃ¼r die AufklÃ¤rung. Lohnt sich das zusÃ¤tzliche Gewicht denn, bzw. ist die Steifigkeit deutlich verbessert?
Denn mit Steckachse und den anderen Details wird ein Gewicht unter 11Kg nichtmehr zu realisieren sein.

Wenn es sich lohnt, wÃ¤re ich aber durchaus bereit den Kompromiss einzugehen und auf die Steckachse zu setzen.



bobons schrieb:


> Meine PG 950 11-32 wiegt 350 g, die 230 g gelten  nur fÃ¼r die 11-26. Ich weiss nicht was es fÃ¼r Steigungen beim einem AX  gibt, ich wÃ¼rde aber lieber auf 11-30/34 setzen.
> Zudem finde ich die Haltbarkeit nicht gut, habe nun an der 2. Kassette  innerhalb von 500 km leichte Haifisch-AusprÃ¤gungen, kenne ich so von  keiner Shimano-Kassette. Einfach eine SLX oder XT nehmen.
> 
> 
> @TE: Das hattest Du mal geschrieben, aber die Liste strotzt ja nur so  vor (Ã¼ber)teuren Teilen. Wie passt das zusammen? Da wÃ¼rden Pedale fÃ¼r  200 Euro nicht so ins Gewicht fallen...



Wie sieht es mit der 990 aus? Hast du da Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit?

Ja, wie gesagt mit den Pedalen werde ich dann am Ende sehen. Leichte Pedale sind schon Intressant. 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du es sagst, hast Du recht. Ich habe  meine 950er mal gewogen und das war eine 11-28. Eventuell ist die  Kassette also bei 11-32 etwas schwerer.
> 
> Ich finde die 950 halt im Gegensatz zu der 990er Kassette von SRAM so  interressant, weil die die Ritzel zwar nicht auf einem Grilon-Spider  montiert sind, sondern, wie es Standard ist, zusammengeschraubt.
> 
> ...



Im Vergleich zur XTR Kasette finde ich die 990 schon eine intressante Alternative, wenn man bedenkt, dasssie auch nur ein Bruchteil der Shimano kostet.

Die Pedale sind sehr leicht fpr den Preis, das stimmt. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob sie auch wirklich stabil sind (vom Stand her)?!



astral67 schrieb:


> Ist die Fox Gabel wirklich so leicht? Warum  liest man dann in diversen LB-Threads nicht viel Ã¶fter von ihr? Mit dem  Gewicht ist sie ja ein direkter SID Konkurrent. Nagut, vom Preis halt  nicht, aber dafÃ¼r 32mm...




In der leichtesten AusfÃ¼hrung auf jeden Fall, aber die entgÃ¼ltige Wahl ist die Fox ja auch noch nicht. (Preis, Ãberlegung der Steckachse, usw)

Beim Umwerfer muss ich mir noch eine Alternative Suchen, Directmount machts mÃ¶glich...


----------



## Easy (17. Oktober 2010)

Man lernt von AX zu AX immer mehr dazu. Bei meinem letzten Alpencross habe ich mir folgende updates für meinen nächsten vorgenommen:

- größere Bremsscheiben, vorne + hinten 180 (bei 57kg Lebendgewicht, also bei Schwergewichter entsprechend 203/180) 
- bessere Bremsen (Elixir) 
- Notubes Tubeless für Normalreifen (bereits umgesetzt)
- 36er Kassette oder 20er Blatt vorne für die endlos steilen Anstiege 
- breitere Felgen für Breitreifen 2,3 bis 2,4 (bereits umgesetzt). Die Reifenwahl fällt erst kurz vorher entsprechend den Wettervorhersagen. 
- Pedale mit zusätzlicher breiter Auflagefläche, ev. sogar so Dual-Pedalen mit nur einer Seite zum einklicken. 
- keine neuen Komponenten, auch keine frischen Bremsbeläge oder Kette, alles muss vorher gut eingefahren sein - wichtig!!! Ich hatte erst 'ne Woche vorher mein Bike zur Inspektion gebracht und neue Bremsbeläge, Kassette und Kette bekommen - das war fatal! Schaltprobleme und verglaste Beläge nach der 1. Abfahrt.


----------



## karstb (17. Oktober 2010)

- Bzgl. der ScheibengrÃ¶Ãe sollte man nicht unerwÃ¤hnt lassen, dass grÃ¶Ãere Scheiben wesentlich anfÃ¤lliger fÃ¼r Felskontakte sind. Also nicht unnÃ¶tig groÃe Scheiben nehmen. Ich komme z.B. mit 180/140 bei 85kg (inkl Bike und Rucksack) super klar. Im steilen, technischen, langsamen GelÃ¤nde braucht man die hintere Bremse eh kaum. Nur wenn es schnell und ruppig wird, ist auch hinten Power nÃ¶tig. Beim Alpencross fÃ¤hrt man aber eh nicht "richtig" schnell (auÃer bei der TAC).
- Die Ãbersetzung ist eine Frage des Fitnesszustandes. Kommt ganz selten mal vor, dass ich was Kleineres als 22-32 herbeisehne.
- Fahre auch Tubeless mit Milch. Allerdings nehme ich sicherheitshalber seitdem zwei ErsatzschlÃ¤uche (ein Latex zum Weiterfahren und einen XXLight zum Weitereiern bis zum nÃ¤chsten Laden) mit - man weiÃ ja nie. 
- Ich wÃ¼rde nie wieder mit kÃ¤figlosen Pedalen mich auf technische Trails wagen. Wenn man einmal nicht richtig reinkommt, ist das TrailvergnÃ¼gen vorbei. Mein Favorit sind die SPD-PD M424, kosten <25â¬, wiegen 475g und sind damit eines der leichtesten KÃ¤figpedale mit beidseitigem Klick. Die Halbwertzeit des KunststoffkÃ¤figs ist sehr gering, aber bei dem Preis kann man das Ding auch alle 5000km tauschen und bekommt kostenlos ein Paar neue Cleats (die bei Felskontakt auch sehr leiden) mit dazu.
- Die Frage nach dem Federweg ist eine Sache des Komforts auf schnellen, ruppigen Trails. FÃ¼r technische Trails halte ich viel Federweg (>100mm) nicht fÃ¼r nÃ¶tig, es sei denn, es sind alle anderen Voraussetzungen erfÃ¼llt (u.a. bergablastige Geometrie, fette robuste Reifen und Protektoren).
- Racing Ralph 2.25 hat mich am Hinterrad auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails nie im Stich gelassen. Reifen breiter als 2.1 bzw. 2.25 machen auf einer 17er Felge keinen Sinn, erst recht nicht mit Milch.
- Bzgl. der Sitzposition ist anzumerken: Je mehr Last auf den HÃ¤nden ist (wegen "racemÃ¤Ãiger" Sitzposition), umso mehr wird der Po entlastet. Also je nach persÃ¶nlicher Problemzone kann schon eine etwas flachere Sitzposition sinnvoll sein.
- Die XTR Naben mÃ¶gen zwar leicht und recht gÃ¼nstig sein, aber da man die nur mit Adaptern oder Centerlock fahren kann, ist das Gewicht insgesamt nicht mehr leicht.
- Abgesehen davon ist der Rahmen viel viel zu schwer und viel viel viel zu groÃ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (17. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Lohnt sich das zusätzliche Gewicht denn, bzw. *ist die Steifigkeit deutlich verbessert?*
> Denn mit Steckachse und den anderen Details wird ein Gewicht unter 11Kg nichtmehr zu realisieren sein.



Bei der 20 mm Steckachse auf jeden Fall. Ich halt von QR15 nicht so besonders viel; schwerer als Schnellspanner, aber kaum steifer. Wenn Steckachse, dann gleich richtig und 20 mm.

Die XTR-Steckachs-Naben sind aber rel. schwer. Ich würde dann eine Hope Pro 2 nehmen. Wiegt allein vorne um die 40 gr. weniger, ist umbaubar auf alle Standards, in vielen Farben erhältlich und wahrscheinlich noch günstiger.


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Genau, wer noch nicht glaubt, dass es die XTR Naben auch mit 15mm Steckachse gibt, schaut z.B. mal hier:

2010er XTR: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...n-xtr-vr-nabe-center-lock-15-mm-32-loch-65539
2011er XTR: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25573

Zu Sinn und Unsinn der 15mm Steckachsen, würde ich behaupten, dass sie  für reinen XC Einsatz noch wenig Sinn macht (und das obwohl mein  XC-Hardtail bereits damit ausgestattet ist). Aber sobald du auch ins  härtere Gelände gehst, was bei einem Alpencross nunmal nicht ausbleibt,  sofern du dabei nicht einen auf Rennrad machst, dann hat das schon  deutliche Vorteile. Grade, wenn man mal nen kleineren Drop macht, danken  es dir Gabel und VR-Nabe, wenn die Achse steif ist und sich nicht wie  Lakritze verwindet. 

@garbel: Woher nimmst du die Aussage, dass 15mm Steckachsen nicht steifer sind als Schnellspanner? Allein wenn du dir die Achsen nebeneinander legst und bei Physik in der Schule aufgepasst hast, sollte klar sein, dass die 15mm Steckachse mindestens 4mal so steif sein muss. Ich verweise da z.B. auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerstandsmoment, Abschnitt Kreisring. Standard QR ist eine 9mm Vollachse. QR15 ist eine 15mm Hohlachse. Wandstärke weiß ich nicht genau, aber selbst wenn die Wandstärke nur 1,5mm betragen würde, wäre QR15 schon knapp 3mal so steif. Bei dem Gewicht der 15er Achsen ist die Wandstärke mit Sicherheit aber noch höher.

Schaltperformance einer XT-Kassette finde ich persönlich 1a, allerdings ist die stark davon abhängig, wie gut das Schaltwerk justiert ist - möglicherweise ja stärker als bei SRAM Kassetten. Hatte nach einer Feinjustierung einige Wochen später schon wieder längere Schaltzeiten und musste mit der Zugspannung gegensteuern.

Was die Pedale angeht, wollte er ja vor dem AX noch wechseln. Ich würde sowas ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit reinen Klickpedalen fahren, da man nicht genau weiß wie anspruchsvoll die Route wird und ob man sich da mit Klickies nicht verletzen kann. Vorallem als XC-Fahrer ist man zwar Klickies gewöhnt, nicht jedoch deren Einsatz in so schwierigem Terrain. Entsprechend kann es da zu Überraschungen kommen.


----------



## garbel (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @garbel: Woher nimmst du die Aussage, dass 15mm Steckachsen nicht steifer sind als Schnellspanner?
> 
> Hat mal wer gemessen. Ich hab auch nicht nicht geschrieben, sondern kaum
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @garbel: Woher nimmst du die Aussage, dass 15mm Steckachsen nicht steifer sind als Schnellspanner? Allein wenn du dir die Achsen nebeneinander legst und bei Physik in der Schule aufgepasst hast, sollte klar sein, dass die 15mm Steckachse mindestens 4mal so steif sein muss. Ich verweise da z.B. auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerstandsmoment, Abschnitt Kreisring. Standard QR ist eine 9mm Vollachse. QR15 ist eine 15mm Hohlachse. Wandstärke weiß ich nicht genau, aber selbst wenn die Wandstärke nur 1,5mm betragen würde, wäre QR15 schon knapp 3mal so steif. Bei dem Gewicht der 15er Achsen ist die Wandstärke mit Sicherheit aber noch höher.


und es handelt sich nicht um ne 9mm Vollachse, sondern um eine 9mm Hohlachse die durch einen 5mm Schnellspanner befestigt wird.
Sicherlich hat auch ne 15mm Steckachse nen Vorteil gegenüber dem Schnellspanner, nur warum zum teufel braucht man nen dritten Standard wenn der alte gut und bewährt ist?
Entweder ich wills leicht und fahr Schnellspanner oder ich wills robust und Steif und fahr 20mm...


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Oktober 2010)

Bitte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, das geht eh nicht friedlich aus 

Meine Frage zu dem Thema:

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es Fox Gabeln (F32) nur als 9mm und 15mm gibt und RS Gabeln (Reba) nur mit 9mm und 20mm gibt?

Im Moment Ã¼berlege ich zwischen der XTR Nabe und der Hope Nabe. Die Hope gibt es allerdings nur in 9mm oder 20mm.
Hope hat halt den Vorteil, dass ich auf CL verzichten kann und ist vom Preis/Gewicht her gleich mit der XTR.

Die Frage ist halt, ob die 15mm ein Guter Kompromiss zwischen Leichtbau und extremer StabilitÃ¤t wÃ¤ren.

Und wie sieht es dann mit der Hinterachse aus, da mÃ¼sste ich ja dann auch Schnellspanner fahren...



Easy schrieb:


> Man lernt von AX zu AX immer mehr dazu. Bei meinem  letzten Alpencross habe ich mir folgende updates fÃ¼r meinen nÃ¤chsten  vorgenommen:
> 
> - grÃ¶Ãere Bremsscheiben, vorne + hinten 180 (bei 57kg Lebendgewicht, also bei Schwergewichter entsprechend 203/180)
> - bessere Bremsen (Elixir)
> ...



Tubeless mÃ¶chte ich auf jeden Fall auch fahren, das klingt sehr vielversprechend. Die Felge werde ich wahrscheinlich auch gleich so wÃ¤hlen, dass ich bis maximal 2,4 gescheit fahren kann. Nur fÃ¼r den Fall der FÃ¤lle.
Das Material werde ich zuahsue auch erst ausgiebig testen, bevor es zum AX geht, also eingefahren sollte es dann auf jeden Fall sein.
Bei den Bremsen werde ich jetzt erstmal auf 180er vorne und hinten setzen. Der Adapter fÃ¼r 203er Scheiben ist dabei, wÃ¤re also kein Problem noch zu tauschen, wenn ich das GefÃ¼hl habe, dass es nicht reicht.



karstb schrieb:


> - Bzgl. der ScheibengrÃ¶Ãe sollte man nicht  unerwÃ¤hnt lassen, dass grÃ¶Ãere Scheiben wesentlich anfÃ¤lliger fÃ¼r  Felskontakte sind. Also nicht unnÃ¶tig groÃe Scheiben nehmen. Ich komme  z.B. mit 180/140 bei 85kg (inkl Bike und Rucksack) super klar. Im  steilen, technischen, langsamen GelÃ¤nde braucht man die hintere Bremse  eh kaum. Nur wenn es schnell und ruppig wird, ist auch hinten Power  nÃ¶tig. Beim Alpencross fÃ¤hrt man aber eh nicht "richtig" schnell (auÃer  bei der TAC).
> - Die Ãbersetzung ist eine Frage des Fitnesszustandes. Kommt ganz selten mal vor, dass ich was Kleineres als 22-32 herbeisehne.
> - Fahre auch Tubeless mit Milch. Allerdings nehme ich sicherheitshalber  seitdem zwei ErsatzschlÃ¤uche (ein Latex zum Weiterfahren und einen  XXLight zum Weitereiern bis zum nÃ¤chsten Laden) mit - man weiÃ ja nie.
> - Ich wÃ¼rde nie wieder mit kÃ¤figlosen Pedalen mich auf technische Trails  wagen. Wenn man einmal nicht richtig reinkommt, ist das TrailvergnÃ¼gen  vorbei. Mein Favorit sind die SPD-PD M424, kosten <25â¬, wiegen 475g  und sind damit eines der leichtesten KÃ¤figpedale mit beidseitigem Klick.  Die Halbwertzeit des KunststoffkÃ¤figs ist sehr gering, aber bei dem  Preis kann man das Ding auch alle 5000km tauschen und bekommt kostenlos  ein Paar neue Cleats (die bei Felskontakt auch sehr leiden) mit dazu.
> ...



Zur Ãbersetzung beim AX kann ich leider nichts sagen. Da sind andere Erfahrungen gefragt, aber allgemein bin ich vom Training her schon in einem Guten Zustand und denken, dass ich mit 22-32 hinkommen sollte.
Die Idee mit den SchlÃ¤uchen ist gut, ich werde vermutlich auch 1-2 ErsatzschlÃ¤uche trotz Tubeless mitnehmen.
Wie gesagt, bei den Felgen mÃ¶chte ich von Anfang an etwas breiter bauen, um die Option fÃ¼r breite Reifen offen zu lassen.

Die gÃ¼nstigen Pedale sehen nicht schlecht aus, wÃ¤ren auf jeden Fall was, fÃ¼r den AX.

Bei den Naben bin ich mitlerweile auch nichtmehr sicher, es gibt ja auch Scheiben dierser Hersteller direkt fÃ¼r die CL Naben. Die Hope II Pro wÃ¤ren natÃ¼rlich eine vernÃ¼nftige Alternative.


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gegenfrage: Warum gibt es All-Mountain Bikes? Entweder ich will es leicht und schnell und fahre XC-Bike oder ich will es robust und fahre DH-Bike.
Abstufungen sind immer gut, zumal Federgabeln eben nicht für alle Einsatzzwecke gedacht sind und es daher keinen Sinn macht, eine 100mm Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse auszustatten. Es macht aber sehr wohl Sinn, demjenigen, der die 100mm Federweg öfter ausreizt als der klassische XC-Fahrer eine etwas steifere Alternative an die Hand zu geben.

@garbel: Dann zeig mir wo und wer das gemessen hat. Ansonsten ist es nur ein Gerücht, das keinerlei Grundlage besitzt. Vorspannung bewirkt eine Grundbelastung im Schnellspanner. Die Biegebelastung, die durch Radlast beim Fahren entsteht, wird dem überlagert. Auf der Oberseite der Achse wird die Biegespannung auf die Vorspannung addiert, auf der Unterseite wird sie von der Vorspannung abgezogen. Der Ort der maximalen Spannung ist also auf der Oberseite des Schnellspanners und er ist größer als bei einem Achsensystem ohne Vorspannung. Dadurch wird das Material an einem Schnellspanner nur zusätzlich belastet, was ggf. Probleme bei der Dauerfestigkeit bewirken kann.
Was Vorspannung jedoch nicht bewirkt, ist eine Steifigkeitserhöhung! Da du das anzunehmen scheinst, verweise ich nun auf das Hook'sche Gesetz: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hooksches_Gesetz
Die Dehnung eines Bauteils unter Spannungsbelastung ist innerhalb der elastischen Werkstoffgrenzen (darüber = Bauteilausfall) linear. Das heißt, wenn man von 0MPa ausgehend eine Spannung von 100MPa aufbringt, bewirkt das genau dieselbe Dehnung des Bauteils, wie wenn man von 500MPa zusätzliche 100MPa aufbringt (=600MPa Gesamtbelastung). Es erfolgt also keine Erhöhung der Steifigkeit!


@XtremeHunter: Keine Grundsatz-Diskussion. Ich versuche nur die physikalischen Gegebenheiten zu erklären.

RS in 9/20 und FOX in 9/15 siehst du richtig. Da der 15er Standard von FOX/Shimano gemeinsam entwickelt wurde, brät sich RS da eine Extrawurst.
Die Hope Pro II lässt sich in jeden Standard umbauen. Daher auch in 15mm (man soll mich korrigieren, falls ich das falsch in Erinnerung habe). Was aus meiner Sicht gegen Hope spricht, ist der aufdringliche Freilauf-Sound. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Die Shimano Naben sind dagegen immer schön zurückhaltend.

An der Hinterachse ist die Steifigkeit nicht so wichtig für das Handling des Bikes, da du ja mit dem VR lenkst. Grundsätzlich wäre X12 für ein AM-Fully auch schon interessant, das bedarf aber natürlich wiederum einem speziellen Rahmen und die sind bislang noch relativ selten. (MJ 2011 kommen viele neue auf den Markt). Aber wenn wir schon darüber diskutieren, können wir auch gleich mit Tapered Steuerrohr anfangen. Ist auch wieder steifer als nen normales 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## Loggo (17. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Tubeless möchte ich auf jeden Fall auch fahren, das klingt sehr vielversprechend. Die Felge werde ich wahrscheinlich auch gleich so wählen, dass ich bis maximal 2,4 gescheit fahren kann. Nur für den Fall der Fälle.
> Das Material werde ich zuahsue auch erst ausgiebig testen, bevor es zum AX geht, also eingefahren sollte es dann auf jeden Fall sein.
> Bei den Bremsen werde ich jetzt erstmal auf 180er vorne und hinten setzen. Der Adapter für 203er Scheiben ist dabei, wäre also kein Problem noch zu tauschen, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass es nicht reicht.
> 
> ...



Kann dir diesen LRS empfehlen:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;product=6446
Felge halbwegs breit, breitere Reifen passen problemlos drauf und leistbar. 

Verschätze dich nicht mit der Übersetzung, besser ein paar ungenutzte Gänge nach unten, als eine 1500 Höhenmeter Rampe raufschieben. Oder durchbeissen und nur mehr Quälerei die nächsten Tag.

Wichtiger als die Übersetzung ist auf jeden Fall das Training.Wie lange und wieviele Tage hintereinander fahre ich mit der Übersetzung und dem mitgeschleppten Gewicht... ;-)


----------



## tom198 (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Aber sobald du auch ins  härtere Gelände gehst, was bei einem Alpencross nunmal nicht ausbleibt,  sofern du dabei nicht einen auf Rennrad machst, dann hat das schon  deutliche Vorteile. Grade, wenn man mal nen kleineren Drop macht, danken  es dir Gabel und VR-Nabe, wenn die Achse steif ist und sich nicht wie  Lakritze verwindet.



Droppen, mit dem Rad? 
Ich hätte schon Angst, damit eine Bordsteinkante runter zu fahren... (ist etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt, aber ihr versteht, was ich meine)



12die4 schrieb:


> Was aus meiner Sicht gegen Hope spricht, ist der aufdringliche Freilauf-Sound. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.



Hope-Freilaufsound


----------



## garbel (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @garbel: Dann zeig mir wo und wer das gemessen hat.



Das stand mal in einer Bike-Zeitschrift. Welche, weiß ich nicht mehr, ist schon ein Weilchen her. Die 20mm Steckachse brachte +25% in der Torsionssteifigkeit, die QR15 war nur minimal über dem Schnellspanner.

Wer suchet, der findet. Einmal hier und hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @XtremeHunter: Keine Grundsatz-Diskussion. Ich versuche nur die physikalischen Gegebenheiten zu erklären.
> 
> RS in 9/20 und FOX in 9/15 siehst du richtig. Da der 15er Standard von FOX/Shimano gemeinsam entwickelt wurde, brät sich RS da eine Extrawurst.
> Die Hope Pro II lässt sich in jeden Standard umbauen. Daher auch in 15mm (man soll mich korrigieren, falls ich das falsch in Erinnerung habe). Was aus meiner Sicht gegen Hope spricht, ist der aufdringliche Freilauf-Sound. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Die Shimano Naben sind dagegen immer schön zurückhaltend.
> ...



Dann ist ja alles super.  
Muss ich mich mal umschauen, nach Umbaukits für 15mm. Anderenfalls wird es halt eine XTR Nabe.
Das Laute Geräusch stört mich jetzt nicht so. Konnte leider noch keine Live hören, aber es gibt ja ein paar Videos.

Naja mit einem speziellen Rahmen für Steckachse fange ich jetzt nicht noch an  Aber die Idee mit der Steckachse vorne gefällt mir immer mehr.



Loggo schrieb:


> Kann dir diesen LRS empfehlen:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;product=6446
> Felge halbwegs breit, breitere Reifen passen problemlos drauf und leistbar.
> 
> ...



Den Laufradsatz finde ich aber deutlich zu schwer. Angesetzt waren eigentlich maximal um die 1600g. (XTR/ Hope II Pro + ZTR Flow/FRM333/388)

Mit der Übersetzung muss ich halt mal schaun, aber absteigen und schieben gibt es sowieso nicht 

E: Wie sieht es nun aus, mit einer 120er Gabel in Kombination mit dem 100er Dämpfer? Eventuell wäre ja die Reba U-turn intressant, die sich von 120 auf 90mm absenken lässt. Oder alternativ die F32 120.


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also da du das grade so schreibst: Bevor du über eine FRM333 Felge nachdenkst, wäre glaube ich eher eine ZTR Alpine was für dich. Beide vom Hersteller zwar nicht unbedingt für einen Alpencross vorgesehen, aber die Alpine ist laut Lightwolf doch noch steifer.

@garbel: Den Zeitungsausschnitt kapiere ich nicht so ganz. Warum vergleichen die bitteschön eine Torsionssteifigkeit? Auf Torsion wird der Schnellspanner bzw. die Steckachse abgesehen vom Fest- und Losschrauben nie belastet. Dafür ist schließlich die Nabe da, die die Drehbewegung und auch Antriebsmomente beim Bremsen z.B. lagert und so von der Achse entkoppelt. Der einzige sinnvolle Vergleich wäre bei der Biege- bzw. Schubsteifigkeit. Denn die Achsen werden schließlich senkrecht zur ihrer Ausdehnung belastet. Außerdem wird da kein QR15 verglichen, sondern nur normaler Schnellspanner mit 20er Steckachsen und irgend einem mir bisher noch unbekannten 10mm Steckachssystem.

EDIT: Achso, könnte es vielleicht sein, dass die Jungs mit Torsionssteifigkeit die Verdrehung der beiden Tauchrohre zueinander meinen, wenn man eine Torsionsspannung entlang der Gabelschaft-Richtung in das VR einleitet? Damit könnte ich was anfangen. Ist aber ein blöder Vergleich, weil da die verwendete Achse nur geringen Anteil dran hat, sondern zunächst mal die "Gabelbeine" entscheidend sind.


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Also da du das grade so schreibst: Bevor du über eine FRM333 Felge nachdenkst, wäre glaube ich eher eine ZTR Alpine was für dich. Beide vom Hersteller zwar nicht unbedingt für einen Alpencross vorgesehen, aber die Alpine ist laut Lightwolf doch noch steifer.
> 
> @garbel: Den Zeitungsausschnitt kapiere ich nicht so ganz. Warum vergleichen die bitteschön eine Torsionssteifigkeit? Auf Torsion wird der Schnellspanner bzw. die Steckachse abgesehen vom Fest- und Losschrauben nie belastet. Dafür ist schließlich die Nabe da, die die Drehbewegung und auch Antriebsmomente beim Bremsen z.B. lagert und so von der Achse entkoppelt. Der einzige sinnvolle Vergleich wäre bei der Biege- bzw. Schubsteifigkeit. Denn die Achsen werden schließlich senkrecht zur ihrer Ausdehnung belastet. Außerdem wird da kein QR15 verglichen, sondern nur normaler Schnellspanner mit 20er Steckachsen und irgend einem mir bisher noch unbekannten 10mm Steckachssystem.



Die Alpine habe ich ganz vergessen  Ist natürlich auch mit in der Auswahl. Obwohl ich mir da nicht sicher bin, was der große Unterschied zur Crest ist?! (hätte wenn möglich gerne eine weiße Felge)


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Weiße Felgen wiegen natürlich auch immer mehr wegen der Pulverbeschichtung. 20gr pro Felge kannst du da schon rechnen.
Die Crest ist etwas breite vom Felgenprofil als die Alpine und eignet sich dadurch auch für 2,4er Reifen. Allerdings ist sie kaum schwerer und damit folglich weniger steif. Verstehe nicht unbedingt, für wen die Crest wirklich gedacht ist. Weil eine knapp 400gr schwere Felge, die zwischen Alpine und Flow liegt, bei NoTubes noch fehlt. Wie gesagt die Crest ist dafür etwas zu windig, obwohl sie sonst gute Voraussetzungen bieten würde.


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Weiße Felgen wiegen natürlich auch immer mehr wegen der Pulverbeschichtung. 20gr pro Felge kannst du da schon rechnen.
> Die Crest ist etwas breite vom Felgenprofil als die Alpine und eignet sich dadurch auch für 2,4er Reifen. Allerdings ist sie kaum schwerer und damit folglich weniger steif. Verstehe nicht unbedingt, für wen die Crest wirklich gedacht ist. Weil eine knapp 400gr schwere Felge, die zwischen Alpine und Flow liegt, bei NoTubes noch fehlt. Wie gesagt die Crest ist dafür etwas zu windig, obwohl sie sonst gute Voraussetzungen bieten würde.



Ok, macht auch wieder Sinn.
Zu den Felgen findet man leider nicht viel.

Das mit dem Extra Gewicht ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, steht ja auch meistens dabei.

Deswegen fand ich die 388 so Intressant, mit ca. 385g und recht breit. Dazu in Weiss und vom Preis her recht Intressant.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Oktober 2010)

Warum nicht die Flow?

Die 388 fahr ich mit notubes und einem Michelin Wildracr. Liess sich sehr einfach montieren und die Luft hält. Prima Felge bis jetzt. Innenbreite 18,5 mm und 2,25er passt und das begrenzt die Möglichkeiten.

Die ZTR Flow wiegt NUR ca. 80g pro Felge mehr, ist breiter (22,6mm innen) und taugt daher auch für 2,4er Reifen. Sie wird zur Zeit bei bike-components günstig verkauft.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß 2,25 irgendwann nicht mehr ausreicht wenn man eher technisches Fahrgefrickel mag. Von den Dämpfungseigenschaften mal abgesehen.

Vorteil ZTR:
Sie ist "tubeless-optimiert" und kann OHNE Kompressor und Gummi dicht gemacht werden (spart einerseits Zeit und auch wieder Gewicht).

Werde mir die demnächst holen, weil sie vielseitiger als die 388 ist und damit einen LRS für den AlpX nächstes Jahr aufbauen.

Letztendlich ist die Frage, wo man "fahrtechnisch" hin will, das entscheidet sie Frage nach der richtigen Felge automatisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja 80g pro Felge sind schon nicht ohne. Vorallem, weil man das Gewicht dort besonders deutlich zu spüren bekommt. Und er wird das Bike ja im Alltag im XC bewegen.
Wenn die 388er wirklich nur 18,5mm Innenbreite hat, ist ja sogar die Alpine breiter (20mm).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber 80 g sind nicht soviel, daß man sie nicht woanders einsparen könnte. Xtremehunter wiegt knapp 70 kg. Da könnte er leichte Revo-Speichen nehmen, die gut federn (-100g im Vergleich zur Comp) und lieber die schwerere Felge.

Das wäre ein Laufrad, was gut was wegsteckt und ein breiteren Einsatzbereich hat

Rotierende Masse kann man z.b. dort einsparen:

Pedale (Exustar oder Xpedo) -100g
Mäntel (breit und leicht) Conti Mountain King 2.4 wiegt 530g
Kurbel (großes Kettenblatt ab, stattdessen bashguard -50g)
Kette: KMC X9 SL statt XTR -50g
Schuhe!!!!! (gerne vernachlässigt..kann man locker 300g sparen)


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Anstelle der Revo würde ich der Steifigkeit halber dann doch eher zu Messerspeichen wie z.B. CX Rays greifen. Wiegen gleich viel, sind aber deutlich stabiler als die Revos (selbst bei 100kg Lebendgewicht).
Ich sag nur, wenn er das Ziel "Leichtbau" nicht aus den Augen verlieren will, dann sollte er auch überall nur so schwer bauen, wie es notwendig ist. Ob nun 2,4er Reifen wirklich notwendig sind, muss glaube ich jeder selbst entscheiden. Dafür würde grundsätzlich aber auch schon eine Crest reichen.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Oktober 2010)

du weißt aber schon, dass revos seitenstabiler sind? das is wohl ziemlich wichtig beim lenken.


----------



## Easy (18. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Tubeless möchte ich auf jeden Fall auch fahren, das klingt sehr vielversprechend. Die Felge werde ich wahrscheinlich auch gleich so wählen, dass ich bis maximal 2,4 gescheit fahren kann. Nur für den Fall der Fälle.



Ich selbst habe mich für die Notubes ZTR Crest entschieden. Es gibt Meinungen, dass diese nicht die steifste aus der ZTR-Reihe wäre, steifer ist die Flow, aber auch wieder schwerer. Die Alpine ist zu schmal. Bei meinem Gewicht ist es nicht so entscheidend. Draufgzogen habe ich 2,4er Schwalbe Reifen (Nobby + Rocket), ging absolut problemlos und sogar ohne Kompressor. Zuvor habe ich es mit Conti versucht, ging leider nicht! Alternativ vorne auch gerne Fat Albert, je nach Streckenverlauf und Wetter


----------



## garbel (18. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon, dass revos seitenstabiler sind? das is wohl ziemlich wichtig beim lenken.



Naja, die Revo/Laser hat einen minimal größeren Querschnitt als die CX-Ray/Aerolite und deshalb ist sie minimal steifer. Man merkt es beim Fahren nicht, da haben Felgen und Reifen und Gabel einen weitaus größeren Einfluß.

Deshalb ist das:



12die4 schrieb:


> *Anstelle der Revo würde ich der Steifigkeit halber dann doch eher zu Messerspeichen wie z.B. CX Rays greifen*. Wiegen gleich viel, sind aber deutlich stabiler als die Revos (selbst bei 100kg Lebendgewicht).



auch falsch.


----------



## 12die4 (18. Oktober 2010)

@Easy: Die Produktreihe von NoTubes heißt *Z*TR und nicht XTR. 

Aus der Beratung von Lightwolf meine ich mich noch zu erinnern, dass er gesagt hat, dass er die Revos nur bis 80kg Fahrergewicht verbaut, darüber nur sehr selten. Die CX-Ray dagegen auch locker bis 100kg Fahrergewicht.
Außerdem sind die CX-Ray aus sehr hochwertigem Stahl gefertigt, der 1600MPa Zugfestigkeit besitzt. Die meisten Rundspeichen verwenden Stähle mit nur etwa 1400MPa Zugfestigkeit. Das kommt vorallem durch die Kaltverfestigung bei der Herstellung. In einem Lebensdauertest erreicht die CX-Ray 3,5 Mio Lastwechsel. Eine Laser (vergleichbar mit Revo) kommt nur auf 1,25 Mio.

Unterm Strich ist für mich die CX-Ray einfach die beste Speiche am Markt (zusammen mit der überteuerten DT Aerolite).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Mag alles stimmen, führt aber nicht dazu, dass die Speiche steifer ist als eine Revo. Genau das hast Du oben behauptet, genau das wurde als falsch angekreidet. Genau wegen geringerer Steifigkeit und größerer Elastizität ist sie ja unter anderem haltbarer als eine 1,5er Rundspeiche.

Bei 69 kg Körpergewicht kann sich der Threadersteller m.E. jedoch die  erheblichen Mehrkosten für Messerspeichen sparen. Auch Revos/Laser wird er nicht kleinkriegen, wenn die Laufräder sauber gebaut sind.


----------



## XtremeHunter (18. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Easy: Die Produktreihe von NoTubes heißt *Z*TR und nicht XTR.
> 
> Aus der Beratung von Lightwolf meine ich mich noch zu erinnern, dass er gesagt hat, dass er die Revos nur bis 80kg Fahrergewicht verbaut, darüber nur sehr selten. Die CX-Ray dagegen auch locker bis 100kg Fahrergewicht.
> Außerdem sind die CX-Ray aus sehr hochwertigem Stahl gefertigt, der 1600MPa Zugfestigkeit besitzt. Die meisten Rundspeichen verwenden Stähle mit nur etwa 1400MPa Zugfestigkeit. Das kommt vorallem durch die Kaltverfestigung bei der Herstellung. In einem Lebensdauertest erreicht die CX-Ray 3,5 Mio Lastwechsel. Eine Laser (vergleichbar mit Revo) kommt nur auf 1,25 Mio.
> ...




Ok, ich glaube, wenn es dann soweit ist wende ich mich am besten an den Experten (Lightwolf) selber.
Was mir eventuell noch zusagt sind die Mavic Crossmax.

Anderes Thema:

Für den Fall, das ich eventuell doch einen anderen Rahmen nehme lol
bei dem dann nur BSA Innenlager passen ist könnte ich dann theoretisch mit diesem Set 
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP094
auf BB30 Standard umrüsten?

Würde die Kurbel sehr gerne aus optischen Gründen behalten! 
Link habe ich von hier:

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5840


----------



## garbel (18. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> In einem Lebensdauertest erreicht die CX-Ray 3,5 Mio Lastwechsel. Eine Laser (vergleichbar mit Revo) kommt nur auf 1,25 Mio.



Zur CX-Ray und ihren 3,5 Mios guckstdu *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (18. Oktober 2010)

@Geisterfahrer: Gut, "Steifigkeit" ist missverstÃ¤ndlich. Ich meinte haltbarer und robuster.

@XtremeHunter: Das ist sicher eine gute Idee. Mit gÃ¼nstigen System-LRS kann ein professioneller Laufradbauer schlecht mithalten. Da haben die FertigsÃ¤tze schon eine gute AufbauqualitÃ¤t und ordentliche Gewicht/Haltbarkeitswerte. Aber sobald es in die hÃ¶heren Preisregionen geht (ich sag mal ab ungefÃ¤hr 500-600â¬) hat der Profi meist sogar das bessere Gesamtpaket im Angebot. Das gilt auch fÃ¼r die Crossmax SLR, die nur eingeschrÃ¤nkt als "LeichtbaulaufrÃ¤der" gelten dÃ¼rfen. AuÃerdem ist es halt Stangenware, die den meisten hier im Forum aus dem Hals raushÃ¤ngt. Also lass dich einfach mal von Lightwolf beraten, wenn es soweit ist und hÃ¶r dir seine Argumente an.

@garbel: Danke fÃ¼r den Link, aber den Zusammenhang kann man sich auch mit Basis-Maschinenbauerwissen selbst herleiten. Ist kein Hexenwerk dabei.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei robuster bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Hatte neulich Sharkys Hinterrad zum Tauschen von ein paar Speichen hier, die die Kette gekillt hatte. Ob Rundspeichen genauso angenagt worden wären, bin ich mir echt nicht sicher. Die Dinger sind halt einfach saumäßig dünn an der Kante.

Im normalen Fahrbetrieb ohne Fremdeinwirkung sind sie möglicherweise dauerhafter, weil sie Schläge noch besser aufs gesamte Laufrad verteilen.
Aber wie gesagt: M.E. bei 69kg absolut zu vernachlässigen.

Und da hier auch mal von einem etwas begrenzten Budget die Rede war (korrigiere mich, wenn es anders ist, Extremehunter), sollte man halt genau überlegen, welche Luxusteile man nimmt und welche nicht.

Sonst müsste er auch zwingend Edge (jetzt Enve) - Felgen fahren, Kingnaben usw... (;


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei begrenztem Budget (1500??) und eventuell "anderem" Rahmen, würde ich ein Komplettbike in Betracht ziehen und es individuell anpassen. Auch wenns unromantisch ist, so spart man damit viel Geld.

So hab ichs damals mit (m)einem Canyon Nerve gemacht.

Aktuell Canyon XC 6.0 in M über outletstore für 1300:
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1013719

.. und dazu leichtere Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, S-Stütze...Gesamtgewicht dann ±11kg.

Rest veräussern. Wären immer noch ca. 2 große Scheine die man hinlegen muss.


----------



## garbel (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei der ganzen Speichendauerhaltbarkeitsdiskussion hier, sollte man sich mal fragen, ob diese Werte in der Praxis überhaupt von Belang sind. Mir ist von keinem Laufrad (ich schließe hier mal schlampig zusammengeworfene Pfuschteile und minderwertige Qualität aus dem Baumarkt aus) bekannt, an dem ab einer bestimmten Nutzungsdauer gehäuft Speichenbrüche aufgetreten sind, egal ob MTB ode RR.


----------



## crasher-mike (18. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Für den Fall, das ich eventuell doch einen anderen Rahmen nehme lol
> bei dem dann nur BSA Innenlager passen ist könnte ich dann theoretisch mit diesem Set
> ...



Damit kannst du eine (modular aufgebaute) Cannondale SI Kurbel in einem BSA Rahmen fahren. Soweit ich weiß ist bei der K-Force die Welle fest mit dem linken Kurbelarm verbunden, sodass das nicht klappen wird. (dann wäre die Frage darüberhinaus eh noch ob Achslänge und Aufnahme passen)


----------



## XtremeHunter (18. Oktober 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Damit kannst du eine (modular aufgebaute) Cannondale SI Kurbel in einem BSA Rahmen fahren. Soweit ich weiß ist bei der K-Force die Welle fest mit dem linken Kurbelarm verbunden, sodass das nicht klappen wird. (dann wäre die Frage darüberhinaus eh noch ob Achslänge und Aufnahme passen)




Hm das bringt mir ja reichlich wenig 

Der linke Kurbelarm ist fest dran, das stimmt. Von der Länge her sollte es eigentlich passen.
Naja muss in dem Fall wohl doch ne neue Kurbel her


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Hm das bringt mir ja reichlich wenig
> 
> Der linke Kurbelarm ist fest dran, das stimmt. Von der Länge her sollte es eigentlich passen.
> Naja muss in dem Fall wohl doch ne neue Kurbel her



Mein freundlicher Rat:

Setze erstmal Prioritäten und entscheide welche Punkte dir WIRKLICH bei Deinem neuen bike wichtig sind und mach entsprechende Kompromisse. Damit meine ich, daß Du Dir erstmal Gedanken machst, ob Du Deinen Rahmen weiterfahren willst, dann kannst Du über Laufräder etc. nachdenken und darüber, wieviel Du investieren willst/kannst.

Wichtig ist doch, dass du beim biken Spaß hast und nicht dauernd in der Werkstatt stehst. Wie leicht so ein LRS ist und ob er 100g mehr oder weniger wiegt..man gewöhnt sich nach der ersten Tour schnell an 1600g und auch an 2000g. Entscheidend sind doch die Beine. 

Du schreibst ja selber, daß Du einerseits auf Felixthewolf zurückkommen willst und dann schreibst Du von einem Crossmax-LRS. Gegensätzlicher gehts nicht mehr.

Dann soll die Kurbel möglichst leicht sein, aber Du möchtest Deine schweren Pedale weiterfahren. Auch widersprüchlich, wenn Du Dich auf Leichtbau beziehst.

Am Besten Du überdenkst erstmal Deine Zielsetzung und Dein Budget. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## crasher-mike (19. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja selber, daß Du einerseits auf Felixthewolf zurückkommen willst und dann schreibst Du von einem Crossmax-LRS. Gegensätzlicher gehts nicht mehr.



Das habe ich gestern auch gedacht. Es hat mich auch verwundert welche Schlagworte bei dem Budget fallen (Alpine,CX-Ray,Hope,Cannodale...) wollte aber nicht wieder die Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen. Ergänzend zu Sven einmal meine Prioritäten beim Bike zusammenstellen

- Rahmen/Gabel
- Laufräder 
- Kurbel
- Rest (beginnend mit Bremsen, Teile werden dann im Laufe der Zeit durch etwas höherwertiges getauscht, wenn sie runter sind und sich ein Schnäppchen ergibt)

P.S. das zuvor von mir zitierte Bike ist im Preis gefallen - ich verdiene auch nichts dran und kenne den Verkäufer nicht ;-)


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Oktober 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Das habe ich gestern auch gedacht. Es hat mich auch verwundert welche Schlagworte bei dem Budget fallen (Alpine,CX-Ray,Hope,Cannodale...) wollte aber nicht wieder die Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen. Ergänzend zu Sven einmal meine Prioritäten beim Bike zusammenstellen
> 
> - Rahmen/Gabel
> - Laufräder
> ...



Der Link geht leider nichtmehr, magst du ihn nochmal bitte Posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo lag das Budget denn nun wirklich? Ich hab zwar was von einer Budget-Grenze gelesen, aber nirgends einen konkreten Wert. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur blind.

Je nach dem, braucht man diverse Komponenten natürlich nicht zu nennen. Aber wenn ich mir da die Pedale angucke (Exustar Titan) die XtremeHunter irgendwo vorher gelistet hatte, dachte ich eigentlich, dass das Budget nicht allzu niedrig sein kann. ^^


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2010)

Um das Kind mal beim Namen zu nennen: Hier paßte bisher alles hinten und vorne nicht - inhomogene Teileauswahl, zu großer Rahmen, zu teure Teile fürs Budget, zu schwere Teile für das Gewichtsziel.

Nochmal von vorne anfangen, dieses Mal systematisch und mit realistischen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wo lag das Budget denn nun wirklich? Ich hab zwar was von einer Budget-Grenze gelesen, aber nirgends einen konkreten Wert. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur blind.
> 
> Je nach dem, braucht man diverse Komponenten natÃ¼rlich nicht zu nennen. Aber wenn ich mir da die Pedale angucke (Exustar Titan) die XtremeHunter irgendwo vorher gelistet hatte, dachte ich eigentlich, dass das Budget nicht allzu niedrig sein kann. ^^



"Blind" ist hart ausgedrÃ¼ckt aber bei dem hin und her weiss man garnicht mehr worum es geht und der thread zerlegt sich von selber.....

Budgetgrenze war "1500 excl." Rahmen und das ist utopisch.
Aussage:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7637057&postcount=55

Nun kommt aktuell eventuell der Rahmen dazu. Kommt also locker noch ein groÃer Schein zusammen. FÃ¼r 2,5 Scheine gÃ¤be es allerdings bereits ein seeehr vernÃ¼nftiges Komplettbike, welches man nur pimpen mÃ¼sste. Der Vorschlag wurde nicht in Betracht gezogen.

Der Tip mit den Ti-Pedalen kam von mir. Kosten nur 90â¬...war aber auch nix:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7664640&postcount=148

Warum das Ganze hier albern ist (Budget etc.)?...ich beobachte gerade, wieviel Kohle ein aus meiner Sicht nahezu perfektes "Light-Alpen-Bike" verschlingt:

Kumpel von mir baut sich gerade ein Liteville 301 (gebrauchter Rahmen) auf, welches die Zielsetzung erfÃ¼llt inkl. "Felix-Felgen" (ZTR Flow+Acros-Naben). Er bewegt sich bei geschÃ¤tzt 3.000 â¬ kompletti und hat "nur" mittelleichte aber sehr funktionale langlebige (vernÃ¼nftige) parts verbaut (Avid Elixir CR, RS Revelation, SLX-Antrieb, XT-Umw., SLR-Sattel, XTR-Shifter, Syntace-cockpit/StÃ¼tze)...schÃ¤tze mal 11-12kg


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wo lag das Budget denn nun wirklich? Ich hab zwar was von einer Budget-Grenze gelesen, aber nirgends einen konkreten Wert. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur blind.
> 
> Je nach dem, braucht man diverse Komponenten natÃ¼rlich nicht zu nennen. Aber wenn ich mir da die Pedale angucke (Exustar Titan) die XtremeHunter irgendwo vorher gelistet hatte, dachte ich eigentlich, dass das Budget nicht allzu niedrig sein kann. ^^



Hatte ich bereits ein paar mal genannt.
Lag bei etwa 1500â¬ ohne Rahmen und Bremsen. Die Pedalen waren Ã¼brigens nicht von mir 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Um das Kind mal beim Namen zu nennen: Hier  paÃte bisher alles hinten und vorne nicht - inhomogene Teileauswahl, zu  groÃer Rahmen, zu teure Teile fÃ¼rs Budget, zu schwere Teile fÃ¼r das  Gewichtsziel.
> 
> Nochmal von vorne anfangen, dieses Mal systematisch und mit realistischen Vorstellungen.



Ich gebs ja zu, es war nicht zu 100% durchdacht.
Zur RahmengrÃ¶Ãe kann ich nur wieder sagen, dass wenn ich mir einen neuen Rahmen hole, dieser mindestens 19" RahmenhÃ¶he haben wird, eher 20!  Aber ein paar Sachen wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall anders machen!

Ich werde mich jetzt auf die Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen/Fertigrad mit 120mm Federweg machen und dann schauen wir mal weiter!



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> "Blind" ist hart ausgedrÃ¼ckt aber bei dem hin  und her weiss man garnicht mehr worum es geht und der thread zerlegt  sich von selber.....
> 
> Budgetgrenze war "1500 excl." Rahmen und das ist utopisch.
> Aussage:
> ...



Der Rahmen kommt ja nicht dazu, oder denkst du ich hÃ¤ng mir den Rose ins Wohnzimmer 
Das Budget liegt immer noch zwischen 1500 und 2000â¬. 
Den Vorschlag mit dem Komplettbike werde ich jetzt auch in Betracht ziehen, allerdings im Rahmen des Budgets!

E: Das Liteville wird aber mit sicherheit auch nur aus komplett neuen Teile aufgebaut, oder?

Damit wars das erstmal von meiner Seite, ich melde mich zurÃ¼ck, wenn ich die Rahmensucher erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> ...Das Liteville wird aber mit sicherheit auch nur aus komplett neuen Teile aufgebaut, oder?
> 
> Damit wars das erstmal von meiner Seite, ich melde mich zurÃ¼ck, wenn ich die Rahmensucher erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe!



Ja, Rahmen 1000â¬ gebraucht. Viel leichter als das Liteville 301 gehts aber nicht. Der Rest: 2000â¬. Gewicht wÃ¤re dann komplett immer noch 11-12 kg.

Wenn Du "1500â¬ ohne Rahmen und Bremsen" veranschlagst und "unter 11kg" bleiben willst, seh ich schwarz.

"Leichtbau" ist das dann schluÃendlich mit Deinem Budget nicht, aber sinnvoll zusammengesucht immer noch ein schÃ¶n leichtes Fully.


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Oktober 2010)

Jop, darauf liegt jetzt erstmal das Hauptaugenmerk!

Ich hab auch schon ne Grobe Richtung/Rahmen. Aber mehr dazu wenn's soweit ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (19. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon ne Grobe Richtung/Rahmen. Aber mehr dazu wenn's soweit ist!



Dass wir wieder lesen müssen, was Du beratungsresistent zusammengepfuscht hast?


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Oktober 2010)

Jop, so siehts aus!  Sonst wäre es doch langweilig, oder?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Oktober 2010)

Schlachtplan für xtremehunter (vergess das mit dem Rahmen):

1 Rose-Rahmen verkaufen!!!
..das wichtigste wäre geschafft-----Luft holen!!! 

2 Kurbel-Zeugs in die Bucht (und was Du sonst im Schrank hast)
3 Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 kaufen!! (einfach bestellen, nicht denken)
4 DT-Laufradsatz verkaufen...
5 .. für die Differenz auf 2Mille aufstocken!!! (bleibt was übrig?)
Wenn ja:
6 mit Restkapital:
ZTR-Flow mit AcrosNabe. Revo-Speichen oder was auch immer und tubeless 
7: immer noch Geld über?
8: Sattel und Sattelstütze gegen was leichtes austauschen > SLR/Thomson 

Fertig. Sind 11,5 kg für 2Mille.

Machen!


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Schlachtplan für xtremehunter (vergess das mit dem Rahmen):
> 
> Schon passiert
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Canyon überlege ich mir bis zum Wochenende nochmal. Gebraucht wäre es ja sicher nochmal eine Stange günstiger (dann aber nur in Gutem Zustand...)


----------



## sharky (20. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mich die letzten tage bewusst aus diesem thread rausgehalten, aber wenn ich das da lese, dann frag ich mich wirklich, ob du noch ganz bei trost bist. du spielst dich seitenlang als der allwissende auf, bist beratungsresisten hoch drei, nervst die leute mit deinen realitÃ¤sfremden und ahnungslosen postings und scheinst nicht in der lage zu sein, einfachste dinge wie eine preisanfrage mal zu machen und du schmeisst die billigsten und teuersten teile in einen topf, hast offenbar keine ahnung, was sowas kostet (liteville, budget 2000â¬...). was du willst, weiÃ du auch nicht. aber auf jeden fall jeden tag was neues, das das gegenteil vom vortag ist. erst 100mm und leichtbau, dann doch einen neuen rahmen und den vielleicht mit 160mm? hmmm?



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaube, wenn es dann soweit ist wende ich mich am besten an den Experten (Lightwolf) selber.


 wenn du was vernÃ¼nftiges haben und 1/3 bis 1/2 deines budgets fÃ¼r den LRS ausgeben willst bist du bei felix sicher richtig. ich schlag dir am besten, als solide basis, ein liteville mit ner revelation world cup und einem LRS von felix vor. da bist dann so bei ca. 3500â¬. ist auch ideal fÃ¼r die hausrunde wo sogar ein 100mm fully Ã¼bertrieben war. aber macht ja nix, morgen ist ja eh was ganz anderes angesagt....





XtremeHunter schrieb:


> FÃ¼r den Fall, das ich eventuell doch einen anderen Rahmen nehme lol
> bei dem dann nur BSA Innenlager passen ist kÃ¶nnte ich dann theoretisch mit diesem Set
> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP094
> auf BB30 Standard umrÃ¼sten?


 hast du mal dein gehirn angestrengt? hast du dir mal die mÃ¼he gemacht, rauszufinden, was zwischen "normalen" BSA lagern und BB30 der unterschied ist? anscheinend nicht, sonst wÃ¼rdest sogar du kapieren, dass eine 30mm achse nicht in einen rahmen fÃ¼r 24mm achsen passen kann


neulich wurde ein user hier aufs schÃ¤rfste zusammengebÃ¼gelt weil er die einfachsten fragen sich hier beantworten und entscheiden lies statt selbst mal sein hirn anzustrengen. bei dir scheint es Ã¤hnlich gelagert zu sein. nicht in der lage, auch nur kleinste dinge mal in erfahrung zu bringen und stattdessen jedes teil, das dir Ã¼ber den weg lÃ¤uft, einfach hier zur diskussion zu stellen und zu hoffen, dass eine antwort kommt, die dir gefÃ¤llt. 

bist du nicht in der lage, mal nachzulesen, was wofÃ¼r geeignet ist und selbst einen filter zu setzen, bevor du jeden tag was neues, aber dafÃ¼r mit erschreckender konstanz irgendwas bescheuertes zur diskussion stellst?


----------



## rzOne20 (20. Oktober 2010)

i glaub da sharky hat nicht gut geschlafen  

@xtreme hunter: was machst den mit der kurbel? würdest sie verkaufen? wieviel?


----------



## jan84 (20. Oktober 2010)

hart aber fair  (@ sharkys posting)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4YjmwCs6H0"]YouTube        - Shark attack[/nomedia]


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> YouTube        - Shark attack


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Oktober 2010)

Alter Schwede, das ist ein hartes post vom Hai.....hart aber fair.

@xtremehunter..ich meinte: DT-Laufradsatz vom Canyon veräussern und gegen was hochwertiges a la ZTR Flow tauschen.

Wenn Du das XC 6 nimmst, ist ja noch einiges an Kohle über, oder nicht?
So wenig Gewicht fürs Geld gibts kaum irgendwo anders.
...

Oder bin ich hier im falschen thread? 

Apropos Specialized Stumpjumper Expert?..liegt auch bei U12kg und ist kein Leichtgewicht. Preislich ebenso..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (20. Oktober 2010)

@Sven_Kiel: Ist das Nerve nicht eher ein XC Fully? Inwieweit ist der denn dann noch für einen AX empfehlenswert? Wenn das aufgrund des etwas größeren Federweg von 120mm dennoch geht, dann könnte man ggf. auch noch den folgenden Alternativvorschlag machen (wenn XtremeHunter doch lieber was selbst zusammenbauen will):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zoulou-Inkosi-Ma...566529&cguid=374369b61260a0aad2b11fe1fe3e3fab
Günstig und gut.

Ist die Kombination ZTR Flow und Revo Speichen nicht etwas ungewöhnlich? Flow ist ja schon für den harten Einsatz gedacht (sogar Freerider sind damit unterwegs). Und dann die doch eher zierlichen Revo Speichen. Aus meiner Sicht würde da eine Crest Felge für XC und AX bei dem Fahrergewicht locker auch reichen und er hätte für den XC Einsatz einen noch schnelleren Laufradsatz.


----------



## XtremeHunter (20. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab mich die letzten tage bewusst aus diesem thread rausgehalten, aber wenn ich das da lese, dann frag ich mich wirklich, ob du noch ganz bei trost bist. du spielst dich seitenlang als der allwissende auf, bist beratungsresisten hoch drei, nervst die leute mit deinen realitÃ¤sfremden und ahnungslosen postings und scheinst nicht in der lage zu sein, einfachste dinge wie eine preisanfrage mal zu machen und du schmeisst die billigsten und teuersten teile in einen topf, hast offenbar keine ahnung, was sowas kostet (liteville, budget 2000â¬...). was du willst, weiÃ du auch nicht. aber auf jeden fall jeden tag was neues, das das gegenteil vom vortag ist. erst 100mm und leichtbau, dann doch einen neuen rahmen und den vielleicht mit 160mm? hmmm?
> 
> Zeig mir bitte wo ich geschrieben habe, dass ich bei dem Budget einen Liteville Rahmen nehmen wÃ¼rde?
> Es gab auch Leute die gesagt haben, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin mit den Teilen. Du hattest ja stÃ¤ndig nur was auszusetzen, egal um was es ging. Wenn ich dich so Nerve Frage ich mich warum du hier Ã¼berhaupt noch postest.
> ...







rzOne20 schrieb:


> i glaub da sharky hat nicht gut geschlafen
> 
> @xtreme hunter: was machst den mit der kurbel? wÃ¼rdest sie verkaufen? wieviel?



Sie haben Post 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das ist ein hartes post vom Hai.....hart aber fair.
> 
> @xtremehunter..ich meinte: DT-Laufradsatz vom Canyon verÃ¤ussern und gegen was hochwertiges a la ZTR Flow tauschen.
> 
> ...



Achso ok alles klar, das wÃ¤re beim Budget mit Sicherheit noch drin.

Das XC6 bietet wirklich ein ordentliches Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltniss, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich finde das Stumpjumper vom Rahmen her allerdings deutlich ansprechender. Aber wie gesagt ich lasse mir das nochmal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen.

Der Rahmen vom Stumpjumper liegt wohl mit DÃ¤mpfer um die 2,4Kg.
Beim Preis muss ich noch sehen, wÃ¤re wenn dann aber ein gebrauchtes Komplettbike was sich preislich in der NÃ¤he des Canyon bewegt.



12die4 schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel: Ist das Nerve nicht eher ein XC Fully?  Inwieweit ist der denn dann noch fÃ¼r einen AX empfehlenswert? Wenn das  aufgrund des etwas grÃ¶Ãeren Federweg von 120mm dennoch geht, dann kÃ¶nnte  man ggf. auch noch den folgenden Alternativvorschlag machen (wenn  XtremeHunter doch lieber was selbst zusammenbauen will):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zoulou-Inkosi-Marathon-Fully-Rahmen-120mm-%20-Epicon-LOD_W0QQitemZ310255337419QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=155921566529&rvr_id=155921566529&cguid=374369b61260a0aad2b11fe1fe3e3fab
> GÃ¼nstig und gut.
> ...




Auch keine Schlechte Idee mit dem Zoulou, allerdings wÃ¤re die LÃ¶sung mit dem Canyon eigentlich fast lieber...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel: Ist das Nerve nicht eher ein XC Fully? Inwieweit ist der denn dann noch für einen AX empfehlenswert? Wenn das aufgrund des etwas größeren Federweg von 120mm dennoch geht, dann könnte man ggf. auch noch den folgenden Alternativvorschlag machen (wenn XtremeHunter doch lieber was selbst zusammenbauen will):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zoulou-Inkosi-Ma...566529&cguid=374369b61260a0aad2b11fe1fe3e3fab
> Günstig und gut.
> ...



Die Definition was für AX taugt wurde ja schon mehrfach diskutiert. Je nach Streckenprofil reicht sogar ein hardtail. XC, AM....ich finde diese Begrifflichkeiten verwirrend, zumal ich mit meinem Canyon auch schon schwierige Wurzentreppen, Mini-downhills im Harz gefahren bin, ohne daß ich das Gefühl hatte, daß ich mehr Federweg bräuchte.

Wir fahren nächstes Jahr die Albrecht-Route bis Garmisch und da empfinde ich mein Canyon mit Reba vorne mit 115mm und FoxRp23 hinten für völlig ausreichend, um die trails besser geniessen zu können.

Mehr Federweg braucht es wirklich nicht und das Gewicht liegt bei 13 kg. So what. Mit etwas Training vorweg sehe ich da kein Problem.

Der link zum Zoulou ist interessant....interessant auch das Transalp Summitrider, weil vielseitiger für 100-150mm:
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/24002/SubProducts/24002-0001

Ansonsten würde ich mich von Felixwolf beraten lassen, wenn ich einen haltbaren LRS bräuchte und ein größeres Budget hätte.

Ist echt Geschmackssache...ich finde die "Flow" nicht oversized, weil ich da ENDLICH auch mal 2,4er Reifen mit fahren kann. Ich fahre allerdings XC mit Tendenz zu technischem Gefrickel und AM...jumpe mal über kleine Absätze.

Revo geht für Gewichtsklassen bis 70kg (wie xtremehunter). Ich bräuchte definitiv was Stabileres, da ich schwerer bin, also mit Klamotten 85kg = Comp/Supercomp.

Ich schaue allerdings nicht so aufs Gramm am bike ;-)..eher speck ich vor der Transalp noch etwas ab.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Der Rahmen vom Stumpjumper liegt wohl mit Dämpfer um die 2,4Kg. Beim Preis muss ich noch sehen, wäre wenn dann aber ein gebrauchtes Komplettbike was sich preislich in der Nähe des Canyon bewegt



Also einzelne Speci-Rahmen hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Gebrauchte Komplettbikes von Speci finde ich allerdings sehr teuer gehandelt. Das FSR war auch ein bike, was mir mal seeehr gut gefallen hat, aber es war teuer, schwer und hatte mittelmässige Anbauteile.
Deshalb bin ich damals zu Canyon gekommen, zumal ich ein leichtes bezahlbares bike mit der Sram-Gruppe wollte. Die Option zum upgraden hat man ja immer noch.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Oktober 2010)

2,4er gehen aber auch schon auf die Crest drauf. Dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt die Flow. Innenbreiten: Flow 22,5mm @ 470g / Crest 21,0mm @ 340g / Alpine 20,0mm @ 330g


----------



## sharky (20. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das ist ein hartes post vom Hai.....hart aber fair.



Das hat mit hart und schlecht geschlafen weniger zu tun als mit objektiv. So viele säue, wie hier schon durchs dorf getrieben wurden, reichen für ne ganze farm! Heute ist also ein stumpi en vogue, mal gespannt, welcher rahmen morgen im gespräch ist. Ich find die diskussion einfach nur noch lächerlich. 

Wir haben einen TE der offenbar nicht in der lage ist, eigenständig ein gewisses grundwissen anzulesen, eine meinung zu bilden diese gezielt zuhinterfragen und auch mit den antworten zu leben die er bekommt. Stattdessen wird erst mal jeder tipp in den wind geschlagen um sich zig mal im kreis zu drehen. Aber das internet nimmt einem heut ja das denken ab, ob man dabei verdummt, ist vielen offenbar egal

Wenn ich ein neues bike aufbauen will schau ich doch auch nicht nur bunte bilder im workshop-katalog an und frag zu jedem wie die forengemeinde es für diesen und jenen einsatzzweck findet, ohne mir vorab mal infos über den einsatzbereich anzueignen und zumindest mal die preise und die (hier) ach so wichtigen gewichte zu recherchieren. Aber es scheitert ja schon an der denkleistung

Da wundert mich wirklich nicht, dass die betriebe über fachkräfte und unqualifizierte schulabgänger jammern, wenn SOWAS repräsentativ ist!


----------



## XtremeHunter (20. Oktober 2010)

Welchen Teil von:



> Wenns dir nicht gefällt, zu nervig ist, dich reizt oder was weiss ich, dann halt dich doch in Zukunft bitte raus und gut!



Hast du nicht verstanden?


----------



## uli49 (20. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von:
> 
> Wenns dir nicht gefällt, zu nervig ist, dich reizt oder was weiss ich, dann halt dich doch in Zukunft bitte raus und gut!
> Hast du nicht verstanden?



Jetzt isses amtlich. Er versteht nix. Noch nicht mal, wie Forum funktioniert.
Geh spielen!


----------



## XtremeHunter (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss sehr wohl wie ein Forum funktioniert, danke!

Aber dieses laufende Theater muss ich mir nicht weiter mit anschaun oder?

Es gibt halt auch Leute die sich über jedes Ding aufregen müssen, die es einfach nicht sein lassen können sändig neues Theater in einen Thread zu bringen.
Wir hatten bis zu sharky's Post eine vernünftige Diskussion.
Es geht nicht darum, dass ich seine Meinung nicht lesen will oder sonst irgendwas gegen ihn habe. Nur dieses ständige schlechtgemache voll allem geht einem irgendwann auf die Nerven.
Wenn nicht hier nach Ratschlägen fragen, wo dann? Ich habe mir die Teile nach bestem Gewissen rausgesucht und wollte Meinungen dazu hören. Dazu ist ein Forum da, oder? Um Meinungen auszutauschen.

Das geht ja scheinbar mit den meisten Leuten hier auf einer sachlichen, vernüftigen Ebene. Nur manche Leute bekommen das ja scheinbar nicht hin 

Jetzt habe ich das gemacht, was mir geraten wurde, den Rahmen zum Verkauf freigegeben, die Kurbel wieder abgegeben und fange komplett von vorne an.
Und was ist. Ich kann es dem netten Herrn wieder nicht recht machen. Egal was ich schreibe, er regt sich drüber auf. Einen normalen Umgangston scheint er ja nicht zu kennen.

Es kam keine Empfehlung zu einem Rahmen, kein Hinweis wie ich es besser machen könnte.
Nur Kritik daran, dass ich auf einmal meine Meinung ändere. Und wenn ich ihn bitte sich rauszuhalten gehts genauso weiter. Für mich ist DAS kein normales Verhalten in einem Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (20. Oktober 2010)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Es kam keine Empfehlung zu einem Rahmen, kein Hinweis wie ich es besser machen könnte.



Ist auch besser so. Kein Vorwurf, aber: Wer so wenig Ahnung hat und nicht bereit ist, sich selbst Wissen anzulesen, *muss zwingend* komplett kaufen. Oder sich zumindest ein (bei Deinem Limit) hochwertiges Rad vom Teileaufbau kopieren. Wobei das Komplettbike deutlich billiger würde.


----------



## XtremeHunter (20. Oktober 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so. Kein Vorwurf, aber: Wer so wenig Ahnung hat und nicht bereit ist, sich selbst Wissen anzulesen, *muss zwingend* komplett kaufen. Oder sich zumindest ein (bei Deinem Limit) hochwertiges Rad vom Teileaufbau kopieren. Wobei das Komplettbike deutlich billiger würde.



Und genau das meine ich. Man kann es auch in einem Normal Ton sagen, wie du.
So wie es aussieht wird es auch ein komplettbike, welches ich dann später noch tunen kann, wenn mir danach ist...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> Das hat mit hart und schlecht geschlafen weniger zu tun als mit objektiv. So viele säue, wie hier schon durchs dorf getrieben wurden, reichen für ne ganze farm! Heute ist also ein stumpi en vogue, mal gespannt, welcher rahmen morgen im gespräch ist. Ich find die diskussion einfach nur noch lächerlich.
> 
> Wir haben einen TE der offenbar nicht in der lage ist, eigenständig ein gewisses grundwissen anzulesen, eine meinung zu bilden diese gezielt zuhinterfragen und auch mit den antworten zu leben die er bekommt. Stattdessen wird erst mal jeder tipp in den wind geschlagen um sich zig mal im kreis zu drehen. Aber das internet nimmt einem heut ja das denken ab, ob man dabei verdummt, ist vielen offenbar egal
> 
> ...



Ja, na klar, Du bist ganz ausgeglichen. Deine Kommentare sind jetzt aber auch wenig zielführend, oder? Frag Dich mal, ob Du das auch persönlich sagen würdest.

Inhaltlich seh ich das nicht viel anders als Du und ich schätze wirklich grundsätzlich auch Deine posts. Natürlich ist xtremehunter etwas planlos und könnte zielstrebiger und rationaler sein.

Wenn mich ein thread aber zuuu sehr nervt, dann bin ich da einfach raus. Fertig.


----------



## XtremeHunter (1. November 2010)

Auch wenn ich damit leicht über dem ursprünglich geplanten Gewicht liege...
Zumindest liege ich vom Preis her unter dem, was eigentlich nur für die Anbauteile geplant war...



















Gibt ein paar Details die ich noch ändern werde, aber fürs erste bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## 12die4 (1. November 2010)

Hübscher Rahmen. Aber die rote Magura finde ich daran ziemlich deplaziert. Vorallem farblich. Aber auch vom Einsatzgebiet eignet sich die Marta für einen Alpencross nur sehr bedingt. Optisch ist auch die XT-Kurbel eine schlechte Wahl. Bei dem Rahmen ist was schwarzes eigentlich Pflicht.
Hat das Schaltwerk genug Kapazität für 3x10? Der Käfig sieht mir recht kurz aus.
Der Sattel ist auch falsch eingestellt. Bei der Geo sieht der positive Vorbau ******* aus. Entweder was grades dranbauen oder auf negativ drehen. Du scheinst eh etwas klein für den Rahmen zu sein, wenn die Sattelhöhe so stimmen soll. Dann wenigstens vorne etwas runter. Du brauchst zwar keine Megaüberhöhung, weil er ja auch für Touren bequem sein soll, aber so hast du ja sogar ne Unterhöhung (vor allem mit Sag).


----------



## XtremeHunter (1. November 2010)

Die Xt Kurbel werde ich auch eventuell noch tauschen.
Finde eigentlich die Rote Magura sehr schön dran, aber sowas ist ja grade Geschmackssache. Als scheiben sind vorne 203er und hinten 180er drauf.

Den Sattel war nur auf dem Bild verstellt, war direkt nachdem ich ihn draufgemacht habe. Vorbau kommt auch noch neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (2. November 2010)

warum sich groß verkopfen? 
warum 100mm/120mm Federweg, wenn es Mehr für weniger Geld gibt?

Größe M:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2085

Größe M:
http://fatmodul.de/bikes_detail_2010_enduro_ec02-ant.shtml
Modifizieren geht immer noch Wir sind olle entspannt und kaufen uns den Dacia Logan f. 7999 euro.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. November 2010)

@ extremhunter: schönes bike. daten (gewicht, preis, fw,...). rot von magura find ich auch ganz nett, zumal ja auch die nippel rot. nur dein vorbau sieht recht steil aus? welches modell ist das eigentlich, die stumpi haben ja auch jedes jahr einen anderen fw?


@ kongoAffe: was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## XtremeHunter (2. November 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @ extremhunter: schÃ¶nes bike. daten (gewicht, preis, fw,...). rot von magura find ich auch ganz nett, zumal ja auch die nippel rot. nur dein vorbau sieht recht steil aus? welches modell ist das eigentlich, die stumpi haben ja auch jedes jahr einen anderen fw?
> 
> 
> [...]



Nachgewogen habe ich es noch nicht, sollte sich irgendwo unterhalb von 12Kg einfinden.
Ist ein 2008er Stumjumper Pro FSR. Bezahlt habe ich 1450â¬. (Kaum Abnutzungsspuren, maximal 200km bewegt)

Den Vorbau will ich auch noch dringend wechseln. Genau wie die Reifen...
Die Kurbel ist spÃ¤ter eventuell nochmal dran. (Vll. passend zur Bremse und und den Nippeln irgendwas rot/schwarzes )


----------



## KongoApe (2. November 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @ kongoAffe: was willst du damit sagen?



nicht soviel Text?


----------



## fone (2. November 2010)

schönes rad, gewicht wäre aber noch zu bestätigen.

xt ist xt und gibts halt nur in der farbe. passt schon.

ist das rad neu?

edit: 
laut google könnte sub 12kg sogar möglich sein.
größe M hoffe ich?


----------



## XtremeHunter (2. November 2010)

fone schrieb:


> schönes rad, gewicht wäre aber noch zu bestätigen.
> 
> xt ist xt und gibts halt nur in der farbe. passt schon.
> 
> ist das rad neu?


Wie oben geschrieben, wurde das Rad vom Vorbesitzer maximal 200km bewegt, ist also so gut wie neu.

Ja leider gibts die XT nur in silber. Gibt aber auch ein paar schöne alternativen (Truvativ Noir). Bin mir aber eh noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Kurbel tausche. Bis auf die Optik sehe ich keinen Vorteil.

Mal schaun, wann ich die möglichkeit habe das rad zu wiegen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (16. Juni 2011)

Danke nochmal an alle die damals die Tips gegeben haben.
Das Bike ist jetzt seit 6 Monaten im Dauereinsatz, seit 2 Monaten wohne ich direkt in den Alpen und bin dementsprechend im Gelände unterwegs.

Mitlerweile habe ich eingesehen, dass die 120mm mehr als sinnvoll waren/sind. Ich bin bisher zu 100% mit dem Rad zufrieden.

Nur die Felgen haben den Einsatz im Gelände auf Dauer nicht überstanden und ich habe neue Laufräder mit 240s Naben und M480 Felgen verbaut mit denen ich extrem zufrieden bin.





Viele Grüße aus den Alpen 

E: Der Vorbau ist einer ohne Steigung und mit 90mm geworden. Gewogen hatte ich das Bike auch mal, lag mit den alten Felgen minimal unter 12Kg. Mit den neuen sicher etwas mehr. 
Mit der größe bin ich übrigens extrem zufrieden!


----------



## ChrisBochum (16. Juni 2011)

Gute Entscheidung das Stumpi zu kaufen, ist echt nen Knaller das Bike.

Nett das du dich nochmal meldest nachdem die ganzen Vollzeit Schwätzer 8 seiten lang nix besseres zu tun hatten als sich auszukotzen...

grüße


----------

